# Sticky  TouchPad Battery Drain issues & How Flashing A6 Firmware can help



## nevertells

Since the release of J.C. Sullins latest experimental CM10 rom dated 20130304 in which he tried to correct the battery drain issue while the TouchPad is asleep, a whole new situation has arisen that some folks are experiencing really great battery drain, around -3 to -4ma, while others are seeing in the range of -20mA or so. J.C. recently posted this about it:
**************************************************************************************************************
(Posted by J.C. Sullins in the "How to install CM10 thread)

"I've been developing/testing the low battery drain for several weeks now with minimum drain as mentioned elsewhere. Then, a few days ago, all of sudden, it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.

So, on a hunch, I decided to reflash the A6 firmware (see tpdebrick-v004 thread).

Back to normal now.

My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state.

BTW, if you follow the tpdebrick-v004 process, please send me the "typescript" file obtained when you do so."
*********************************************************************************************************
All of this has created a whole new set of questions and concerns about battery drain and how it is going to be addressed.

I've created this thread to give everyone a place to discuss this and not clog up other threads.

*UPDATE:*

New methods of flashing the A6 firmware have been found and forum member RolandDeschain79 has been working overtime to create a written guide and two videos on how to flash the A6 firmware. First the videos:

Flashing A6 firmware, method 1:

https://www.youtube....h?v=3T2Apdc15uY

Flashing A6 firmware, method 2:

https://www.youtube....h?v=5lOGY94RRDs

Flashing A6 firmware method 3:






If you prefer a written guide read on:

*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep **(Important):*

*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a result the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad, this is based on the capacity of the installed battery in your 
TouchPad. The next instruction tells you how.
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging. Based on the p/n of your battery, set the capacity as described above.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass while battery history in being accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad (This thread you are reading)
*[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA*

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
*[Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 1*

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now refashed the A6 Firmware using method 1 and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java, Novacom and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java and Novacom, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter one of the following commands:
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware using method 2 and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Good idea







I just sent you a PM about this, lets get it sorted out and I can make a note about fixing it in Jcsullins CM10 thread.


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> Since the release of J.C. Sullins latest experimental CM10 rom dated 20130304 in which he tried to correct the battery drain issue while the TouchPad is asleep, a whole new situation has arisen that some folks are experiencing really great battery drain, around -3 to -4ma, while others are seeing in the range of -20mA or so. J.C. recently posted this about it:
> 
> "I've been developing/testing the low battery drain for several weeks now with minimum drain as mentioned elsewhere. Then, a few days ago, all of sudden, it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.
> 
> So, on a hunch, I decided to reflash the A6 firmware (see tpdebrick-v004 thread).
> 
> Back to normal now.
> 
> My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state.
> 
> BTW, if you follow the tpdebrick-v004 process, please send me the "typescript" file obtained when you do so."
> 
> All of this has created a whole new set of questions and concerns about battery drain and how it is going to be addressed.
> 
> I've created this thread to give everyone a place to discuss this and not clog up other threads.


So... I'll report my results.

Tried everything in the book to figure out why I wasn't deep sleeping and getting the 3-5 mA. I was going as low as 19-22 mA. Reflashed ROM, running bare stock and still not getting lower. Didn't want to do the TPDebrick process as my TP has been great... just not deep sleeping down to the levels everyone seems to report.

Tried doing a AcmeUinstall, WebOSDoctor, total wipe in WebOS, and then reinstalled with AcmeInstaller3 and so far I am seeing drops down to about 6 mA.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Bwangster12 said:


> So... I'll report my results.
> 
> Tried everything in the book to figure out why I wasn't deep sleeping and getting the 3-5 mA. I was going as low as 19-22 mA. Reflashed ROM, running bare stock and still not getting lower. Didn't want to do the TPDebrick process as my TP has been great... just not deep sleeping down to the levels everyone seems to report.
> 
> Tried doing a AcmeUinstall, WebOSDoctor, total wipe in WebOS, and then reinstalled with AcmeInstaller3 and so far I am seeing drops down to about 6 mA.


Sounds like you have solved the problem. -6ma would be perfectly normal and some spiking will occur. Use battery monitor widget to watch the battery drain during sleep for a day and check your history. It should look like this, post your results here thanks


----------



## Bwangster12

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sounds like you have solved the problem. -6ma would be perfectly normal and some spiking will occur. Use battery monitor widget to watch the battery drain during sleep for a day and check your history. It should look like this, post your results here thanks


Looks like I am in the game!

Reporting 5 mA in standby.


----------



## nevertells

Yeah, let's not get the cart before the horse. One case is not enough to call it a fix. Maybe J.C. will chime in here and give us his thoughts on whether WebOS Doctor is going to accomplish the same thing as his suggested flashing the firmware for the A6 controller.

Also, I have two 32GB TouchPads. One has been running CM10 since December. After flashing the 0304 rom, at first I thought I was going to get the -3 to -4mA drain, but after several hours it was obvious that I was getting the higher readings, in the 20's range. I decided to clean install CM10 on the second one and so far it has been maintaining the lowest readings. I'm getting around 5% usage per day. However, this is a clean install with no other apps except BMW to keep an eye on the battery. I plan to do a similar install like the first one, which will be install CM9, restore my CM9 backup and then install CM10 over the top of it. If my battery usage remains stable after all that, then I will give WebOS Doctor a try on the one that is getting higher readings. I'll report back with I have all that done.


----------



## Bwangster12

Looks like with WiFi set to 'NEVER' when sleeping, I get as low as 10 mA. Leads me to believe it is not actually turning off. When I actually flip the toggle to turn off WiFi and then put my TP to sleep... I get down to as low as 4-6 mA.


----------



## NewbyJE

nevertells said:


> My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state.


Interesting. Last fall when testing a new Beta version of the MBM HAL for the TP 4G, one of the MBM developers noticed that if any of the A6 alarm settings changed, it would continuously send IRQs and cause battery drain. He developed a kernel patch that would set them back to the default if they changed. I have used this patch in all my TP 4G builds since with no apparent ill effects.

I mentioned it to jcsullins back then, but he had not seen this behavoir. But maybe it was masked by the higher battery drain.

James, you may want to test this patch to see if it addresses this issue. A copy of the patch is attached.

*The attached file should not be used to flash / install using recovery (CWM or TWRP). *It is a software patch that can be used to modify the kernel code if you are building a ROM for the HP TouchPad.

John


----------



## wde

Bwangster12 said:


> So... I'll report my results.
> 
> Tried everything in the book to figure out why I wasn't deep sleeping and getting the 3-5 mA. I was going as low as 19-22 mA. Reflashed ROM, running bare stock and still not getting lower. Didn't want to do the TPDebrick process as my TP has been great... just not deep sleeping down to the levels everyone seems to report.
> 
> Tried doing a *AcmeUinstall, WebOSDoctor, total wipe in WebOS, and then reinstalled with AcmeInstaller3* and so far I am seeing drops down to about 6 mA.


Same symptom and same remedy. I'm back to my 3-5mA while sleeping.
Took a peek at 11:30, hence the spike.
Woke her up again at 12:50
I've always set my WiFi to "keep WiFi on during sleep - only when plugged in.


----------



## nevertells

Still messing around setting up to run WebOS Doctor. Below is an interesting rundown of when and what the Doctor is doing, note line #9:
WebOS Doctor begins
At 3%, a ramdisk is transferred to the phone, and the phone is rebooted
At 4%, the screen changes to the HP logo
At 9%, the screen changes to a big arrow pointing down to an integrated circuit
Novaterm access is available from 12% onwards
The progress bar advances by 2% increments every 20 seconds or so
If it gets stuck at 52% for more than 30 seconds, it's not going to progress further and you will need to try again.
Around 54% the filesystems are being partitioned
Around 64% the modem firmware is being reflashed
Around 72% the carrier apps are being installed
Around 82% the ROM is being verified


----------



## JohnA2u

OK I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly and reading I right. Last night I plugged in the Touchpad and turned off the screen. When I woke it up this morning the battery widget read 4mA. I looked at the history and it read 1 every ten minutes all night long. I'll see if I can post a screen shot....... OK I'm not finding the screenshot option with jellybean. How do you take a screen shot with the ROM?


----------



## Pinan

JohnA2u said:


> How do you take a screen shot with the ROM?


*Chuckle*. It's in the Shutdown menu. ;-)


----------



## thro

JohnA2u said:


> OK I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly and reading I right. Last night I plugged in the Touchpad and turned off the screen. When I woke it up this morning the battery widget read 4mA. I looked at the history and it read 1 every ten minutes all night long. I'll see if I can post a screen shot....... OK I'm not finding the screenshot option with jellybean. How do you take a screen shot with the ROM?


 You will not have drain when plugged in, let it sit unplugged.


----------



## con500

JohnA2u said:


> OK I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly and reading I right. Last night I plugged in the Touchpad and turned off the screen. When I woke it up this morning the battery widget read 4mA. I looked at the history and it read 1 every ten minutes all night long. I'll see if I can post a screen shot....... OK I'm not finding the screenshot option with jellybean. How do you take a screen shot with the ROM?


Are you seeing these results when the TP is unplugged? My TP shows a reading of 1 when it is fully charged and sitting on its touchstone however when it is not on the charger it reads as between -22 and -24ma when in deep sleep.
I am currently trying to figure out if there are any rogue apps that could be causing the drain. Also i do not think the issue of high batt drain is exlusive to cm10 since i am still running one of the 'Latest' cm9 nightlies. So for me, the issue is not cm10 but is present in later builds of cm9 but like i say i am tryin to figure out if it is reated to my setup (app related)


----------



## Bwangster12

con500 said:


> Are you seeing these results when the TP is unplugged? My TP shows a reading of 1 when it is fully charged and sitting on its touchstone however when it is not on the charger it reads as between -22 and -24ma when in deep sleep.
> I am currently trying to figure out if there are any rogue apps that could be causing the drain. Also i do not think the issue of high batt drain is exlusive to cm10 since i am still running one of the 'Latest' cm9 nightlies. So for me, the issue is not cm10 but is present in later builds of cm9 but like i say i am tryin to figure out if it is reated to my setup (app related)


1 I think means that it's "fully charged." Mine read 1 last night when I left it on the charger and checked it this morning.

If you are seeing 22 mA or so, then u are in the same boat I was before. I was getting that drain whether I had installed my apps and 1-2 widgets or running bare stock after a flash. I feel like there is something to the poster on the first page talking about the patch.


----------



## nevertells

con500 said:


> Are you seeing these results when the TP is unplugged? My TP shows a reading of 1 when it is fully charged and sitting on its touchstone however when it is not on the charger it reads as between -22 and -24ma when in deep sleep.
> I am currently trying to figure out if there are any rogue apps that could be causing the drain. Also i do not think the issue of high batt drain is exlusive to cm10 since i am still running one of the 'Latest' cm9 nightlies. So for me, the issue is not cm10 but is present in later builds of cm9 but like i say i am tryin to figure out if it is reated to my setup (app related)


J.C. corrected the code in CM10 that lowered the battery drain in CM10. It would help if
you read the OP where I posted something about this from J.C. Sullins? Also there has been
some discussion of this in the How to install CM10 thread by Rolanddeschain79.

You might want to start reading about here: http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__2400


----------



## synchron

con500 said:


> Are you seeing these results when the TP is unplugged? My TP shows a reading of 1 when it is fully charged and sitting on its touchstone however when it is not on the charger it reads as between -22 and -24ma when in deep sleep.
> I am currently trying to figure out if there are any rogue apps that could be causing the drain. Also i do not think the issue of high batt drain is exlusive to cm10 since i am still running one of the 'Latest' cm9 nightlies. So for me, the issue is not cm10 but is present in later builds of cm9 but like i say i am tryin to figure out if it is reated to my setup (app related)


I get -3-5mA drain in CM10 3/4 ROM.

I still get -28-32mA drain in CM9 3/3 ROM.

If you're getting -22-24mA in CM9, that's pretty darn good.


----------



## con500

synchron said:


> I get -3-5mA drain in CM10 3/4 ROM.
> 
> I still get -28-32mA drain in CM9 3/3 ROM.
> 
> If you're getting -22-24mA in CM9, that's pretty darn good.


Ye, TBH i dont let the battery stats stress me. I only found out i was having 22-24ma the other day after i downloaded battery monitor widget but it honestly doesnt interest me so long as my TP gets me through an average day of moderate use. I wouldnt have a clue what my stats were before using this app so im not really compairing it to any other previous build. I did ponder the notion that some rogue app was at fault however i have given up looking for a culprit. It is what it is and cm9 nightly is a great rom in every respect. Most times my TP sits on its dock so the battery has never given me any cause for concern.


----------



## nevertells

con500 said:


> Ye, TBH i dont let the battery stats stress me. I only found out i was having 22-24ma the other day after i downloaded battery monitor widget but it honestly doesnt interest me so long as my TP gets me through an average day of moderate use. I wouldnt have a clue what my stats were before using this app so im not really compairing it to any other previous build. I did ponder the notion that some rogue app was at fault however i have given up looking for a culprit. It is what it is and cm9 nightly is a great rom in every respect. Most times my TP sits on its dock so the battery has never given me any cause for concern.


Like syncron said, if you are getting 22-24mA running CM9, you are getting way better than most. This discussion is about the battery usage in the latest version of J.C. Sullins CM10. The Holy Grail of battery usage on the TouchPad running Android is to get it closer to what one would get running WebOS. It has never been any where close to WebOS up until the 0304 rom, but as always, it's one step forward and two steps backwards. The A6 controller firmware seems to be the bane of our existence.


----------



## nevertells

Well I finished with my experiment to see if running WebOS Doctor would correct the battery drain issue, -4 to -5mA vs. -20 to -25Ma that folks are reporting. I uninstalled Android, ran the Doctor and then clean installed CM10. I did not install any other apps except Battery Monitor Widget and I am still getting the higher battery drain. Don't know if I am willing to tackle J.C. Sullins method of reflashing the A6 firmware that he said corrected it on his TouchPad. From what I understand, one would have to go through the whole debricking process to accomplish this. Maybe if J.C. could create a script that just flashes the A6, it might be worth a try. And for the record, my other TouchPad seems to be getting the lower battery drain. Go figure!







I let it sleep for over two days and still had 85% battery left.


----------



## JohnA2u

Pinan said:


> *Chuckle*. It's in the Shutdown menu. ;-)


Screen shot option is not in the shut down menu. I know I have seen it there previously maybe in cm9 or in the previous cm10 build but it's not there now. Forgive me if this s veering off topic but I wanted to post a screen shot of my battery stats.


----------



## robi

JohnA2u said:


> Screen shot option is not in the shut down menu.


Just hold down the power button, it will be in the menu that shows up.
4th item down.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnA2u

On mine the forth item down is airplane mode.
Power off
Reboot
Profile
Airplane mode

No screen shot option. As I said if seen it in the power off menu before but it aint there now. I'd take a screen shot and show but.......


----------



## Heart1010

Long press power + vol- for a screenshot (in cm10)


----------



## JohnA2u

Yep. That did it. Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> On mine the forth item down is airplane mode.
> Power off
> Reboot
> Profile
> Airplane mode
> 
> No screen shot option. As I said if seen it in the power off menu before but it aint there now. I'd take a screen shot and show but.......


Hey, I updated my note in the CM10 OP to include enabling screenshots through the power menu. This will allow you to take screen shots anytime you press and hold the power button.

-You can Enable Expanded desktop or take Screenshots by going to Settings/System/Power Menu


----------



## rew750

I'm seeing a different sort of issue, at least from I'm reading in the threads. When my Touchpad using CM10 3/4 goes to sleep it actually is turning completely off when on battery mode even when fully charged. If sitting on the Touchstone this doesn't happen. This wasn't happening initially but started about a week later. From what I can see I can't find any settings or apps that would be doing this. I restored from my initial backup of CM10 after doing a wipe and the problem returns. I just restored back to my CM9 backup after wiping and so far it doesn't appear to have the issue. I may do a full wipe and fresh install of CM 10 without restoring any of my data to see what happens. But I thought I'd see if anyone else experienced this or have solution?


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> Long press power + vol- for a screenshot (in cm10)


Settings/system/power menu, put a check by "Screenshot" and "Expanded desktop".


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rew750 said:


> I'm seeing a different sort of issue, at least from I'm reading in the threads. When my Touchpad using CM10 3/4 goes to sleep it actually is turning completely off when on battery mode even when fully charged. If sitting on the Touchstone this doesn't happen. This wasn't happening initially but started about a week later. From what I can see I can't find any settings or apps that would be doing this. I restored from my initial backup of CM10 after doing a wipe and the problem returns. I just restored back to my CM9 backup after wiping and so far it doesn't appear to have the issue. I may do a full wipe and fresh install of CM 10 without restoring any of my data to see what happens. But I thought I'd see if anyone else experienced this or have solution?


Try Nevertells upgrade advice below. This is the first time that I have heard of this issue.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Installing CM10 over the top of CM9.(updated as of 3/14/13)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Why would you want to do this instead of just doing a clean install?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If you are like me, I want to keep all my apps, data and settings intact. I worked hard to get my[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TouchPad to where it is now, that is why I do regular Nandroid backups too. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The following is what you can do to accomplish this based on what we know about the state of[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]all the programs involved. First, a couple of assumptions. You have been keeping your TouchPad[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]up-to-date by flashing nightlies via either ClockworkMod(CWM) or TeamWin Recovery Project(TWRP). [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Your PC is properly configured with Novacom drivers and programs and you have ACMEInstaller3(ACME3)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and ACMEUninstaller on your PC in the proper folder. You know where to find all the programs and files[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mentioned here. You have at least a basic understanding of what I am talking about, if not STOP![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If you are not aware, older versions of CWM and TWRP caused corruption in the /system partition that when[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ACME3 is used to install CM10, will cause serious issues up to and including a failed install. So one needs[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to do the following below to avoid this. Also, backups made with older versions of TWRP are not compatible[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]with the newest versions.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I strongly suggest that the first thing you do is update CWM to version 6.0.1.9 dated 2012-12-15 or TWRP to[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]at least version 2.3.3.0 and not later than 2.4.1.0. Do not use TWRP version 2.4.3.0 as it is causing serious[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]problems. Once you have updated, then make a Nandroid backup and save a copy off to your PC for safety.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]A little caveat here, using GooManager will install the latest version of TWRP on their servers, which as of[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]this writing is version 2.4.4.0 which hopefully fixes the problems in 2.4.3.0. If you prefer to keep using the[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]version you are currently using, you need to use a file browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox Lite[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]to copy the "uImage.TWRP" from the /boot folder and save it somewhere on your SD card. Once you have[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]used GooManager to install TWRP you need to use the file browser to replace the uImage.TWRP in[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the /boot folder with the copy you save to your SD card.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now you need to run ACMEUninstaller. Once that is done, if you had not already put the CM9 nightly you[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]have been using, CWM6 and Moboot 0.3.8 in the cminstall folder, do so now. If you plan to use TWRP to[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]restore your backup, copy the gapps file also, as you will need to access the Play Store to download[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]GooManager so you can install TWRP. Now run ACME3. Once this is done, depending on which recovery[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you plan to use, restore the backup you made. You are now right back to where you were, with the /system[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]partition at the correct size for CM10 and no corruption.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You now have two choices, copy the latest CM10 experimental rom and gapps 20121022 for Jellybean into[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the cminstall folder and run ACME3 again or use the "Install zip from SD card" from your recovery program. [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That's it. You have now installed CM10 over CM9 and kept all your apps, settings and data. And don't forget,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]if you use a recovery program to install the rom and gapps, be sure you clear the cache and Dalvik cache.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]One word of warning about using Moboot 0.3.8 with TWRP. Moboot 0.3.8 was created because certain apps[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and games did not work correctly if one was using an older version of Moboot. Moboot 0.3.8 also causes[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TWRP to save backups made in a newly named folder in the backup folder. Previously, backups were stored[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]in a folder named 000000000000 in the backup folder. To be able to access your older backups, just use a[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]file browser to move them to the new folder.[/background]


----------



## nevertells

rew750 said:


> I'm seeing a different sort of issue, at least from I'm reading in the threads. When my Touchpad using CM10 3/4 goes to sleep it actually is turning completely off when on battery mode even when fully charged. If sitting on the Touchstone this doesn't happen. This wasn't happening initially but started about a week later. From what I can see I can't find any settings or apps that would be doing this. I restored from my initial backup of CM10 after doing a wipe and the problem returns. I just restored back to my CM9 backup after wiping and so far it doesn't appear to have the issue. I may do a full wipe and fresh install of CM 10 without restoring any of my data to see what happens. But I thought I'd see if anyone else experienced this or have solution?


What you are reporting seems to be another symptom that some folks are reporting. Not sure is it is directly related to CM10 or a hardware issue with the TouchPad itself. One has to keep in mind that when the TP is rebooted, turned off, etc, that becomes a function of the hardware and firmware created by HP. This is similar to any operating system on a computer. When a computer is turned on, before the operating system is started, the computer is controlled by the bios. Same thing when it is turned off. The operating system hands off the final shutdown to the bios as it terminates itself. If any of the bios aka firmware is not functioning correctly, then strange things start happening that is not controlled by the operating system. This is where the A6 controller firmware that J.C. Sullins makes reference to comes into play. Reflashing it appears to correct bricking issues and also battery current usage as he reported in another thread and I reposted in the OP of this thread.

I wish he would chime in here and help explain what we are up against and what can be done to fix it. He seems to have a much better understanding of the hardware. I'm hoping he can create some kind of script that can flash the A6 firmware that does not require the whole debricking process.

Any help or guidance you can provide would be appreciated J.C.


----------



## rew750

When I setup on CM10 I did a wipe and clean install per the instructions. Then i restored apps/data from my CM9 backup. All worked fine for a week and then the problem started. My daughter has the exact same Touphpad 32GB that I updated the same way and she does not experience this problem of shutting down when going to sleep. I just did a wipe again and a clean install of CM10 and didn't install restore any apps or data and the problem is still there. So I went back to my backup of CM9 and all is working fine. Looks like I'll stay there for now. Not sure if I want to mess with the reflashing of the firmware at this time because it does function correctly with CM9.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> What you are reporting seems to be another symptom that some folks are reporting. Not sure is it is directly related to CM10 or a hardware issue with the TouchPad itself. One has to keep in mind that when the TP is rebooted, turned off, etc, that becomes a function of the hardware and firmware created by HP. This is similar to any operating system on a computer. When a computer is turned on, before the operating system is started, the computer is controlled by the bios. Same thing when it is turned off. The operating system hands off the final shutdown to the bios as it terminates itself. If any of the bios aka firmware is not functioning correctly, then strange things start happening that is not controlled by the operating system. This is where the A6 controller firmware that J.C. Sullins makes reference to comes into play. Reflashing it appears to correct bricking issues and also battery current usage as he reported in another thread and I reposted in the OP of this thread.
> 
> I wish he would chime in here and help explain what we are up against and what can be done to fix it. He seems to have a much better understanding of the hardware. I'm hoping he can create some kind of script that can flash the A6 firmware that does not require the whole debricking process.
> 
> Any help or guidance you can provide would be appreciated J.C.


Nevertells - I read a number of threads that talk about A6 (and A4?) but a search didn't show exactly what it is. Is this something dealing with WebOS version? Or is this the bios level of the TP? If the latter, how does one determine what version a TP has?

Thanks

Frank
Michigan


----------



## nevertells

rew750 said:


> Nevertells - I read a number of threads that talk about A6 (and A4?) but a search didn't show exactly what it is. Is this something dealing with WebOS version? Or is this the bios level of the TP? If the latter, how does one determine what version a TP has?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank
> Michigan


Frank,

Did you read the OP? I quoted a post by J.C. I just changed it a bit to make it stand out better. All this A6 controller and it's firmware comes from him. You might also want to read through his two debricking threads for more clarification. He's as close to an expert on this, so I will have to defer to him.
When one starts talking firmware, that's bios level stuff. That is what the bios on a PC, firmware.

NT


----------



## lagreat

Posting details about my TP's battery life as posted in cm10 thread per NT's request - the link to my original post at

http://rootzwiki.com...30#entry1121022

Can't beat phenomenal battery life. only thing I had let go was My Water live wallpaper that allowed just a single day or about 26 hours on a single charge.
Usage has been around 6:15 hours in 3+ days the tp is on. BTW, this is with Wifi off during sleep.

Maybe those still on the fence can jump in and install 0304 build.


----------



## nevertells

lagreat said:


> Posting details about my Tom's battery life as posted in cm10 thread per NT's request - the link to my original post at
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...30#entry1121022
> 
> Can't beat phenomenal battery life. only thing I had let go was My Water live wallpaper that allowed just a single day or about 26 hours on a single charge.
> Usage has been around 6:15 hours in 3+ days the tp is on. BTW, this is with Wifi off during sleep.
> 
> Maybe those still on the fence can jump in and install 0304 build.


Thanks for doing this. You should also try monitoring with Battery Monitor Widget for a couple days. You might have seen some folks posting screen captures of their usage.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> I would do the same if I were you.
> 
> Frank,
> 
> Did you read the OP? I quoted a post by J.C. I just changed it a bit to make it stand out better. All this A6 controller and it's firmware comes from him. You might also want to read through his two debricking threads for more clarification. He's as close to an expert on this, so I will have to defer to him.
> When one starts talking firmware, that's bios level stuff. That is what the bios on a PC, firmware.
> 
> NT


Yes, I did. But I guess my question was worded poorly.

So JC had created 'code' (and is discussed in the 'debricking' thread) that edits the controller logic at the bios level and is not specific to either WebOS or JB?

This is the first time since I started playing with the TP that I have heard about it and was intrigued but since I never bricked my TP I never checked out that thread. I will do a read through to see if I can understand it better and if it is of importance to me, but I guess if you don't use CM10 it is a moot point then, since I don't remember it ever coming up in any of the CM7 and CM9 reads...

Thanks.

Frank


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> Yes, I did. But I guess my question was worded poorly.
> 
> So JC had created 'code' (and is discussed in the 'debricking' thread) that edits the controller logic at the bios level and is not specific to either WebOS or JB?
> 
> This is the first time since I started playing with the TP that I have heard about it and was intrigued but since I never bricked my TP I never checked out that thread. I will do a read through to see if I can understand it better and if it is of importance to me, but I guess if you don't use CM10 it is a moot point then, since I don't remember it ever coming up in any of the CM7 and CM9 reads...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Frank


The fact that CM7 and 9 did not get the same low battery usage as WebOS was heavily talked about. As far as I know, J.C. is the first dev who attempted to improve that and he chose CM10 to try it. You will see in the debricking thread he warns that one should not use his scripts unless one's TP it bricked. So now he recommends flashing the A6 firmware kind of flies in the face of that warning. That is why I would like to hear more input from him on how he did his TouchPad and if there is an abbreviated method for accomplishing just that task. I for one am not going to loose any sleep if my one TouchPad only gets -20 to -25mA drain during sleep vs. my other one that gets -4 to -5mA drain. It would be interesting if the same code changes he made in CM10 could be applied to CM9.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> The fact that CM7 and 9 did not get the same low battery usage as WebOS was heavily talked about. As far as I know, J.C. is the first dev who attempted to improve that and he chose CM10 to try it. You will see in the debricking thread he warns that one should not use his scripts unless one's TP it bricked. So now he recommends flashing the A6 firmware kind of flies in the face of that warning. That is why I would like to hear more input from him on how he did his TouchPad and if there is an abbreviated method for accomplishing just that task. I for one am not going to loose any sleep if my one TouchPad only gets -20 to -25mA drain during sleep vs. my other one that gets -4 to -5mA drain. It would be interesting if the same code changes he made in CM10 could be applied to CM9.


OK, but again I guess I am not making my post clear. All I was trying to find out about (in my first post to you on this topic) centered around what this 'A6 controller code' was and where it was. Now I understand that it is not directly part of WebOS or CM10 however if you battery discharges past a given point you will need to follow the steps in his post, one of which somehow does something to the controller BIOS logic. Hopefully I will not have to worry about it.

Thanks.

Frank


----------



## Teejai

Hi all,

I seem to be a lucky one, I last full wiped at the first cm10 release, now on the latest release I'm getting the amazing sleep battery drain. However, i seem to be using more with the screen on. Watching a movie last night while in airplane mode, hardware video and audio and screen dim on auto used 75% of the battery over two hours.

Is this just the battery getting old or is there another issue I should look at?

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

Teejai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I seem to be a lucky one, I last full wiped at the first cm10 release, now on the latest release I'm getting the amazing sleep battery drain. However, i seem to be using more with the screen on. Watching a movie last night while in airplane mode, hardware video and audio and screen dim on auto used 75% of the battery over two hours.
> 
> Is this just the battery getting old or is there another issue I should look at?
> 
> Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like your battery is starting to get weak. There are lots of battery apps that will analyze the battery health. Battery Monitor Widget will do this, however, you have to use it for a week or so and go through several charge/discharge cycles before it will report accurately. You also have to make sure you change the mA rating in BMW's settings to 6300 so it's calculations will be accurate. Wait until the percent is below 40% before recharging.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Looks like we will need to extend this testing to CyanogenMod9 now too. Jcsullins has released a new CM9 test build that improves the battery drain to the level of CM10. I can confirm a -3/4ma battery drain during sleep with this build. Lets test this out and give Jcsullins some feedback about it. Just fantastic to see improved battery life across the board, thank you Jcsullins






cm-9-20130317-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip


----------



## rew750

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Looks like we will need to extend this testing to CyanogenMod9 now too. Jcsullins has released a new CM9 test build that improves the battery drain to the level of CM10. I can confirm a -3/4ma battery drain during sleep with this build. Lets test this out and give Jcsullins some feedback about it. Just fantastic to see improved battery life across the board, thank you Jcsullins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cm-9-20130317-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip


I just installed this and upgraded over my working CM9 install, and I have the same issue I had with CM10. When my unit goes to Sleep it actually shuts down. I have to power it completely back on again. I just restored back from the backup I made and Sleep works properly. Not sure why this is an issue with my unit, as my daughter has a Touchpad 32GB like mine with CM10 installed which I setup actually the same at the same time I did mine, and her sleep works properly. Not sure but I believe some units do have different internal parts, so maybe something between the two units is different.


----------



## Teejai

I think I just worked out my problem. My governor was still on performance so the CPU was at max all the time.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldpapa49

Ok, I have been missing for along time, been busy..

One thing for sure.. AVOID MoBoot 3.8 and latest TWRP if you want to keep your backups!

Battery issue, I did have -3 on cm10 and then it went higher..

But since I did the latest TWRP and Moboot, I lost my backups, and even the latest went to heck!

I keep the images of twrp, so I just moved that in and got moboot back from an earlier BU.

I'm now back to March 10 cm9 and just installed jcsullins cm9 ..
We will see..


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rew750 said:


> I just installed this and upgraded over my working CM9 install, and I have the same issue I had with CM10. When my unit goes to Sleep it actually shuts down. I have to power it completely back on again. I just restored back from the backup I made and Sleep works properly. Not sure why this is an issue with my unit, as my daughter has a Touchpad 32GB like mine with CM10 installed which I setup actually the same at the same time I did mine, and her sleep works properly. Not sure but I believe some units do have different internal parts, so maybe something between the two units is different.


Thanks for the confirmation that you have already tried the other possible fixes. I believe you are correct about some Touchpads containing different hardware. Some users have problems getting the sound working in CM10, for instance. Have you tried that latest build the Jcsullins has graciously provided for you? We need your feedback to know if that has fixed your problem or not.

*cm-9-20130318-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip*


----------



## oldpapa49

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation that you have already tried the other possible fixes. I believe you are correct about some Touchpads containing different hardware. Some users have problems getting the sound working in CM10, for instance. Have you tried that latest build the Jcsullins has graciously provided for you? We need your feedback to know if that has fixed your problem or not.
> 
> *cm-9-20130318-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip*


So, no sooner that I install cm9 317 He ends up making 318...
So , Need to flash that.. then tests..


----------



## RolandDeschain79

oldpapa49 said:


> So, no sooner that I install cm9 317 He ends up making 318...
> So , Need to flash that.. then tests..


Yes that is correct, Jcsullins is one diligent developer and now we've got and even newer CM9 build to test







I've been testing it out all day and haven't had any problems.


----------



## rew750

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation that you have already tried the other possible fixes. I believe you are correct about some Touchpads containing different hardware. Some users have problems getting the sound working in CM10, for instance. Have you tried that latest build the Jcsullins has graciously provided for you? We need your feedback to know if that has fixed your problem or not.
> 
> *cm-9-20130318-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip*


Ok I did a backup of my current CM9, then did a wipe, flushed all the the two caches, then did a clean install of this latest version from the link you gave me. I didn't restore anything, just setup as a new device and I still have the problem of when going to Sleep I have to hold the power button and home button boot it back up again. This happens only when on battery and not when plugged in or on the touchstone charger. It basically is turned completely off. I wiped again, restored my CM9 backup of the 3/10 version and Sleep works properly. So whatever power changes that were made to CM10 and CM9 my Touchpad doesn't like for whatever reason.


----------



## synchron

I realize there are a lot of unknowns which is why these are called UNOFFICIAL but if one had to take an educated guess, is 3/18 the one to test and give feedback on? Or is 3/18 for 1 lot of TP battery and 3/17 is for another lot depending on the capacity (5647 s29c vs 6300 f29c)?


----------



## Colchiro

Anyone try the A6 patch yet?


----------



## nevertells

oldpapa49 said:


> Anyone try the A6 patch yet?


Wasn't aware there was one. Where did you see it?


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> Interesting. Last fall when testing a new Beta version of the MBM HAL for the TP 4G, one of the MBM developers noticed that if any of the A6 alarm settings changed, it would continuously send IRQs and cause battery drain. He developed a kernel patch that would set them back to the default if they changed. I have used this patch in all my TP 4G builds since with no apparent ill effects.
> 
> I mentioned it to jcsullins back then, but he had not seen this behavior. But maybe it was masked by the higher battery drain.
> 
> James, you may want to test this patch to see if it addresses this issue.
> 
> A copy of the patch is attached.
> 
> John


http://rootzwiki.com...attach_id=37530


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> This thread, post #8:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...attach_id=37530


OK, that comment is based on a post by J.C. where he said he reflashed his TouchPad A6 firmware. However, he did not say exactly how he did it. His comment is in the OP of that thread.

Where did you find that file? Did J.C. create it? It's not on his goo.im download page. I see it's a zip file, is it intended to be flashed? I know nothing about the debricking process or how one goes about refreshing one's A6 controller firmware. Sure wish J.C. would clue us in on this.

Update: well just for grins I downloaded the file and unzipped it. It kind of looks like it might be a script. But without instructions, don't have a clue how one would use it. It does appear to be a kernel level patch and in mho, anytime one gets into that territory, that gets dangerous.


----------



## Bwangster12

Colchiro said:


> Anyone try the A6 patch yet?


I got an installation aborted when I try to flash it. Tried a few times.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> OK, that comment is based on a post by J.C. where he said he reflashed his TouchPad A6 firmware. However, he did not say exactly how he did it. His comment is in the OP of that thread.
> 
> Where did you find that file? Did J.C. create it? It's not on his goo.im download page. I see it's a zip file, is it intended to be flashed? I know nothing about the debricking process or how one goes about refreshing one's A6 controller firmware. Sure wish J.C. would clue us in on this.
> 
> Update: well just for grins I downloaded the file and unzipped it. It kind of looks like it might be a script. But without instructions, don't have a clue how one would use it. It does appear to be a kernel level patch and in mho, anytime one gets into that territory, that gets dangerous.


It doesn't appear to be a flashable.zip and likely needs to be added into a fresh build for testing.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It doesn't appear to be a flashable.zip and likely needs to be added into a fresh build for testing.


Unzip it. The unzipped file opens in a text reader and looks like a script. I still want to know where this came from or if there are instructions for using it.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> I got an installation aborted when I try to flash it. Tried a few times.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Some people will flash anything.







What would you have done if you permanently bricked your TouchPad?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rew750 said:


> Ok I did a backup of my current CM9, then did a wipe, flushed all the the two caches, then did a clean install of this latest version from the link you gave me. I didn't restore anything, just setup as a new device and I still have the problem of when going to Sleep I have to hold the power button and home button boot it back up again. This happens only when on battery and not when plugged in or on the touchstone charger. It basically is turned completely off. I wiped again, restored my CM9 backup of the 3/10 version and Sleep works properly. So whatever power changes that were made to CM10 and CM9 my Touchpad doesn't like for whatever reason.


Hey ya

I remembered something you could try. Download CPU Master and raise the min CPU frequency to 384Mhz. I recall this was a fix for a custom overclocking kernel I was testing in the past.


----------



## Colchiro

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey ya
> 
> I remembered something you could try. Download CPU Master and raise the min CPU frequency to 384Mhz. I recall this was a fix for a custom overclocking kernel I was testing in the past.


Sounds like SOD (sleep of death).

Yes the fix is to try increasing the min cpu speed to 384, maybe 512. I haven't needed this for some time now tho.


----------



## nevertells

I ran into a guy over on XDA who might be able to give us some insight on this mysterious A6 file. I uploaded him a copy. Will let you all know if I get any feedback.


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> I ran into a guy over on XDA who might be able to give us some insight on this mysterious A6 file. I uploaded him a copy. Will let you all know if I get any feedback.


Thank you...

After a few days of low mA ratings I'm starting to creep up spike up to 20 a lot more.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drmarble

The a6 zip file, kernel_hp_tenderloin_A6.zip contains a patch file for the kernel source code, kernel_hp_tenderloin_A6.patch . It is only useful to homebrewers. You use it by changing to your kernel directory, ~/android/system/kernel/hp/tenderloin, and typing git apply kernel_hp_tenderloin_A6.patch. Then you brunch tenderloin as usual (applying any cherrypicks that you wish).
This file is of no use to those who don't build their own kernels from source.That's fun to do, look at the development section, lots of good information in the pinned threads there.


----------



## Bwangster12

I am definitely (after a few days of consistent 3-5 mA readings when sleeping) getting slightly worse results. Now when I go into deep sleep... its fluctuating b/w the 3 to about 20 mA range with odd spikes up into the 30s for no particular reason. I am definitely not seeing readings of 3, 3, 4, 5, 3, etc like I was before.


----------



## oldpapa49

nevertells said:


> Did you look for your old backups in the 0000000000 folder? What version of twrp did you have installed? You might have missed the fact that twrp 2.4.3.0 and now it's replacement, 2.4.4.0 are trashing folks backups. I never use Goomanager to install twrp anymore. I have a saved file like you and just copy that into the /boot folder. I still use moboot 0.3.5 as I don't need the correct serial number that 0.3.8 passes to Android.
> 
> Wasn't aware there was one. Where did you see it?


Yup, kept my backup's intact.. Recovered nicely and install jcsullins last cm9 3/18.. I turned off the TP yesterday at 100% battery (3:18 pm) and just turned it on to checked it @ (7:21a) @95%
Somehow this does not look good for off..

Old


----------



## pgzerwer2

Bwangster12 said:


> I am definitely (after a few days of consistent 3-5 mA readings when sleeping) getting slightly worse results. Now when I go into deep sleep... its fluctuating b/w the 3 to about 20 mA range with odd spikes up into the 30s for no particular reason. I am definitely not seeing readings of 3, 3, 4, 5, 3, etc like I was before.


Same here. Feel like something is accumulating over time that needs to be cleared but have no idea what it might be.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

drmarble said:


> Yup, kept my backup's intact.. Recovered nicely and install jcsullins last cm9 3/18.. I turned off the TP yesterday at 100% battery (3:18 pm) and just turned it on to checked it @ (7:21a) @95%
> Somehow this does not look good for off..
> 
> Old


Colchiro ended up replacing his battery because of a similar situation. Not a project I would look forward to.


----------



## oldpapa49

nevertells said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you are the guy I was referring to in my previous post. Thanks for dropping by and explaining things. The $64,000 question is do you understand what that patch accomplishes and do you know who created it?
> 
> Colchiro ended up replacing his battery because of a similar situation. Not a project I would look forward to.


Wow, I think I went and added my TP with a 2 year warr. Hmmm, Might be time to rip out Android and call for help..


----------



## oldpapa49

I did a search and found this for the TP on the WebOS side.. I will be trying this out.. BTW, my TP is good until 8/26 of this year under warr.

http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-homebrew-apps/260947-dr-battery.html


----------



## nevertells

oldpapa49 said:


> I did a search and found this for the TP on the WebOS side.. I will be trying this out.. BTW, my TP is good until 8/26 of this year under warr.
> 
> http://forums.webosn...dr-battery.html


Read his OP, will read, but not calibrate a TouchPad.


----------



## oldpapa49

nevertells said:


> Read his OP, will read, but not calibrate a TouchPad.


Yup, guess I got to excited..

I did get it and installed.. if it is reading correctly, I have 93% life or what ever reporting from chip.


----------



## wde

pgzerwer2 said:


> Same here. Feel like something is accumulating over time that needs to be cleared but have no idea what it might be.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


The recent update of gmail reactivated my talk account. I logged back out of talk so hopefully the spikes I've been getting will go away.


----------



## Bwangster12

Is that patch something someone could make flashable, so someone can test it?


----------



## Colchiro

Bwangster12 said:


> I am definitely (after a few days of consistent 3-5 mA readings when sleeping) getting slightly worse results. Now when I go into deep sleep... its fluctuating b/w the 3 to about 20 mA range with odd spikes up into the 30s for no particular reason. I am definitely not seeing readings of 3, 3, 4, 5, 3, etc like I was before.


I have two TP's I charged to 100% and left sleep all night and today. Both have wifi off during sleep. One has more apps, including 4 email accounts and a newer battery and has been updated from CM9 to CM10. This is my regular tablet.

The other has less apps and no email and was purchased from fleeBay as a so-called "bricked" tablet. I debricked it about 2 weeks ago, found it only had webOS installed and installed CM10.

My TP with more apps and 4 email accounts (3 pop, one Exchange) after 19 hours is at 94% with many -5 mA, but also -10 to -58 mA. My primary account checks every 10 minutes, but the least used is about one hour.

The second TP with no email and less apps was still at 100% after 8 hours and 98% after 19 hours. Most of the times show -5 mA with an occasional -7.


----------



## rew750

Colchiro said:


> Sounds like SOD (sleep of death).
> 
> Yes the fix is to try increasing the min cpu speed to 384, maybe 512. I haven't needed this for some time now tho.


Thanks for the info. I did give it a shot, trying 384 and then 512 as the min CPU speed, but no go. Still goes completely off instead of to sleep with the unoffical build.I will say the CM9 3/10 offical build that does work is pretty good on battery when asleep. When fully charged and running on battery after 8-9 hours it still shows at 92% which isn't too bad.


----------



## gregoryd73

I'm running the latest release as well but seeing a possibly related issue ... The TP appears not to recharge when booted in Android yet charges fine under WebOS. I'm plugged into the wall charger; could it be drain is larger than charge current? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## crucialcolin

Thought I would post for a comparison since I'm still running an older build on my TouchPad before I update it. Its still running the 7/07/12 build atm and has wifi set to on during sleep.

Now I'm not sure how to read my results but I left it sleep for a few hours so far. Any ideas on how to interpret the data correctly?


----------



## Colchiro

gregoryd73 said:


> I'm not sure how to read my results but I left it sleep for a few hours so far.


You're interested in the mA column where you want to see what your average low value is. On my test TP, it's usually around -5 to -7 mA, but on my Nexus 7, it's -2 (so there's still room for improvement). 

You could try turning off wifi during sleep and see what you get. Worst case you'd have a SOD and have to hold down power + home for 20-30 seconds to recover.


----------



## JohnA2u

If charging is fine in webos this would not be your issue. But here is something to consider if having charging problems. I have two Touch pads. Both came with original charger and sync cable. I was finding that sometimes randomly they would not charge. The fit of the stock cables is somewhat loose and had to be wiggled just so and left undisturbed t insure charging. I thought maybe the the port on the touchpad was loose. I ended up replacing both micro USB charge/Sync cables. They fit nice and snug and I have not had any further charging issues. I understand this thread is about battery drain during sleep but.....

Just something to consider. The sound of hooves is not always horses. It could be zebras.


----------



## Pajo_16

[ROM] [03/04] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Build

All seems to be fine here. running the above rom for the past couple of days. Best drain @ -2 / -3 mA. Great rom, even better build.


----------



## Colchiro

Pajo_16 said:


> [ROM] [03/04] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Build
> 
> All seems to be fine here. running the above rom for the past couple of days. Best drain @ -2 / -3 mA. Great rom, even better build.


+1 You have a lot more -2's and -3's than I do.


----------



## crucialcolin

Colchiro said:


> You're interested in the mA column where you want to see what your average low value is.


Ah so from what I understand I'm getting around -31 mA running the old 7/07 build with wifi on. I made the mistake of not doing it with wifi off so I'm currently recharging to start again. Afterwords I plan to be upgrading to a newer build where I'll do a comparison.


----------



## crucialcolin

Well these are strange results. I manually disabled wifi then set it to never come on during sleep. It seems to have drained the battery quicker with wifi off then on


----------



## Gradular

crucialcolin said:


> Well these are strange results. I manually disabled wifi then set it to never come on during sleep. It seems to have drained the battery quicker with wifi off then on


I would highly suggest a clean install. 8 months of junk files laying around your system is probably the issue. Also it lo9ks like you constantly using the wifi, so that's a reason it doesn't turn off and the higher drain. I get numbers like those when my TP is sleeping but uploading my backups of TiBU to my dropbox.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Has anyone had any direct contact with JC Sullins, and asked him how he reset his a6 controller using part or all of the Debrick process. I'm sure some of us would like to know if it is a separate process, or if you have to run the whole Debrick process to do it. If any of you knows how to communicate with him directly, please ask him how he did it. He warns in his debrick thread that one should not run the process unless their TouchPad is bricked. If you have not read his comment, check the OP of this thread to read it.

One other question that has not been answered, does running WebOS Doctor refresh the a6 controller firmware? I tried WebOS doctor 3.0.0, but it did not seem to help. I did recover 2GB of drive space, but no help with why I get around -20mA drain while asleep. Has anyone else tried this?

Sure would be nice to resolve this a6 controller issue.

Inquiring minds want to know!









Thanks!


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> So... I'll report my results.
> 
> Tried everything in the book to figure out why I wasn't deep sleeping and getting the 3-5 mA. I was going as low as 19-22 mA. Reflashed ROM, running bare stock and still not getting lower. Didn't want to do the TPDebrick process as my TP has been great... just not deep sleeping down to the levels everyone seems to report.
> 
> Tried doing a AcmeUinstall, WebOSDoctor, total wipe in WebOS, and then reinstalled with AcmeInstaller3 and so far I am seeing drops down to about 6 mA.


 Which version of WebOS doctor did you use?


----------



## crucialcolin

Gradular said:


> I would highly suggest a clean install. 8 months of junk files laying around your system is probably the issue. Also it lo9ks like you constantly using the wifi, so that's a reason it doesn't turn off and the higher drain. I get numbers like those when my TP is sleeping but uploading my backups of TiBU to my dropbox.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Interesting since I had actually manualy turned the wifi off from the settings pane. Also went in and set the keep wifi on during sleep to never. At any rate I just upgraded to the one of latest official nightlys 3/10/13 using a clean install for a comparison.


----------



## crucialcolin

Well for comparison results are in on my TouchPad with the 7/07/12 build i was getting around -32 mA with the latest 3/10/13 nightly I'm getting -42 mA. loss of about -10 mA which I'm not particularly happy about although it could be worse.

if I have a chance I might give the unofficial jcsullens nightly a try too.


----------



## crucialcolin

Just to update I gave the jcsullens 3/17 nightly a try. I'm impressed as I've been getting -17 mA with it. While its not as low as others here its a significant improvement.

Now I'm torn as to what nightly rom I'm going to stick with between restoring my 7/07/12 install, the 3/10 official, or this jcsullens unoffical 3/17 build lol

Really hope whatever battery improvements where done makes it to the official nightlies asap 

I'm also wondering if the different batteries in TP could be a cause for the differences in battery life results reported here
along with a possible A6 firmware bug. Nevertells may be on to something


----------



## Gradular

crucialcolin said:


> Just to update I gave the jcsullens 3/17 nightly a try. I'm impressed as I've been getting -17 mA with it. While its not as low as others here its a significant improvement.
> 
> Now I'm torn as to what nightly rom I'm going to stick with between restoring my 7/07/12 install, the 3/10 official, or this jcsullens unoffical 3/17 build lol
> 
> Really hope whatever battery improvements where done makes it to the official nightlies asap
> 
> I'm also wondering if the different batteries in TP could be a cause for the differences in battery life results reported here
> along with a possible A6 firmware bug. Nevertells may be on to something


 Try out jcsullins unoffical. That would be a better comparison for battery life as it has more battery saving coding in it.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

crucialcolin said:


> Just to update I gave the jcsullens 3/17 nightly a try. I'm impressed as I've been getting -17 mA with it. While its not as low as others here its a significant improvement.
> 
> Now I'm torn as to what nightly rom I'm going to stick with between restoring my 7/07/12 install, the 3/10 official, or this jcsullens unoffical 3/17 build lol
> 
> Really hope whatever battery improvements where done makes it to the official nightlies asap
> 
> I'm also wondering if the different batteries in TP could be a cause for the differences in battery life results reported here
> along with a possible A6 firmware bug. Nevertells may be on to something


You might want to try his 20130318 CM9 rom. I forget why he put it out, it was based on a report by one guy. And all he did was take the latest CM9 repo, add his battery usage patch to it and build it, so I would stick with that. You will have all the latest stuff as of that date.

I don't know about me being on to the A6 bug, J.C. was the one who reported his suspicions and what he did about it. Read the quote from him I put in the OP. Sure wish we could get more input from him on this.


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> I have two TP's I charged to 100% and left sleep all night and today. Both have wifi off during sleep. One has more apps, including *4 2* email accounts and a newer battery and has been updated from CM9 to CM10. This is my regular tablet.
> 
> The other has less apps and no email and was purchased from fleeBay as a so-called "bricked" tablet. I debricked it about 2 weeks ago, found it only had webOS installed and installed CM10.
> 
> My TP with more apps and *4 2* email accounts (*3 1* pop, one Exchange) after 19 hours is at 94% with many -5 mA, but also -10 to -58 mA. My primary account checks every 10 minutes, but the least used is about one hour.
> 
> The second TP with no email and less apps was still at 100% after 8 hours and 98% after 19 hours. Most of the times show -5 mA with an occasional -7.


I found out I only have two email accounts on my TP, so corrected my post.

My test TP that was debricked now sees -3 mA about 1/3 of the time in the last 3 hours (and now on day 6 of sleep). My TP that I normally use, but has not been debricked, has one -2 mA entry, but otherwise the lowest is about -5 mA. After one day of sleep, I now power it off.

I too would like to see if a person can just flash their A6 controller.


----------



## Colchiro

Here's some info on overclocking and battery use.

With SetCpu left on (my TP) and max cpu dropped to 1188, I see several -3 mA's show up.

With SetCpu installed and turned on (test TP) and max cpu set at 1788, they disappear and the lowest is -5 mA.

BUT you already knew that overclocking used more battery, right?


----------



## pgzerwer2

Well, this is just peachy. After several days of great battery behavior (-2 to -5 mA) and about a week or so of good battery life (-5 to -20 mA) on the 0317 test CM9 build, suddenly it jumped to a drain of -140 or more mA consistently during sleep. Restored my old January 2013 backup and then installed 0318 test build and....still getting huge sleep drain. This is worse than it has been since the very early days with the TP on CM and I do not know what changed.


----------



## nevertells

pgzerwer2 said:


> Well, this is just peachy. After several days of great battery behavior (-2 to -5 mA) and about a week or so of good battery life (-5 to -20 mA) on the 0317 test CM9 build, suddenly it jumped to a drain of -140 or more mA consistently during sleep. Restored my old January 2013 backup and then installed 0318 test build and....still getting huge sleep drain. This is worse than it has been since the very early days with the TP on CM and I do not know what changed.


I have had this happen to me also. I also have no idea what causes it, but usually after a couple of reboots and recharge cycles, it goes away magically by itself. Just be careful you don't let your TP get drained down too low. I have found that Google Maps seems to be the culprit of battery drain while my TP is asleep. I have uninstalled it on both of my devices.


----------



## pgzerwer2

nevertells said:


> I have had this happen to me also. I also have no idea what causes it, but usually after a couple of reboots and recharge cycles, it goes away magically by itself. Just be careful you don't let your TP get drained down too low. I have found that Google Maps seems to be the culprit of battery drain while my TP is asleep. I have uninstalled it on both of my devices.


Honestly, that is reassuring. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that mine fixes itself too now.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crucialcolin

Yeah I've had that happen a couple of times to me as well particularly during testing which threw me off.

Also at first I was thinking the old 7/07/12 build I was running was getting me better life then the official 3/10/13 nightly so I restored it. I was getting -32 mA vs -45 mA. Now getting the same -45 mA on the old build as well.

So far the unofficial jcsullins 3/17-18 seem to provide the best battery life.

Its also interesting that Google maps may cause extra drain as I've had it installed on my TP.


----------



## Gradular

crucialcolin said:


> Yeah I've had that happen a couple of times to me as well particularly during testing which threw me off.
> 
> Also at first I was thinking the old 7/07/12 build I was running was getting me better life then the official 3/10/13 nightly so I restored it. I was getting -32 mA vs -45 mA. Now getting the same -45 mA on the old build as well.
> 
> So far the unofficial jcsullins 3/17-18 seem to provide the best battery life.
> 
> Its also interesting that Google maps may cause extra drain as I've had it installed on my TP.


You just have to make sure "report from this device" and latitude are unchecked under location settings for Map.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Pinan

crucialcolin said:


> Its also interesting that Google maps may cause extra drain as I've had it installed on my TP.


Maps is a well known battery drainer and can be very stubborn on many devices. See this post/thread from Better Battery Stats:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15869904&postcount=3


----------



## FMinMI

UPDATE: I continue to run the 0318_unofficial CM9 ROM that JCSullins has in his folder. Numberous checks of sleep power consumption over the past 9 days has it averaging 5 mAh better than 95+% of the time. I have only had two instances of where the WI FI did not reconnect upon wake (in those cases, I must go to SYSTEM, then turn WI FI off, then back on again OR reboot the TP; otherwise no matter what do the WI FI never reconnects).

All other apps are working fine and have not observed any other problems at all (sound, touch, flash, etc). Looking forward for this code to be merged into the official nightlys.

Thank you JC...

Frank
Midland


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> Hey Nevertells, when you get a chance can you look at your battery history for an 8-10 hour period when your TP was sleeping and compare the % drop to hours in sleep mode? Although I am now seeing a consist 5 mAh drain during sleep (versus the 30 mAh before), something is not making sense. Looking at my old data, I would see a 0.6% drop per hour. Just today I saw that over a 10 hour period, my battery dropped 3%, or 0.3% per hour. Although better than before, if indeed the sleep power consumption drops from 30 mAh to 5, I would have expected the per hour percentage would drop by a factor of 6, or down to 0.1% / hour...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank


I just took a look at one of my TouchPads that has been asleep for 23 hours except for a couple of peeks. It has used 11%, dropped to 89 from 100%, in that time. BMW has been averaging around 2.6% per hour. I calculate that to be off by a couple of hours. I'm not getting a consistent -4 to -5mA on every reading. It jumps around from that to around 20%. I took an average of what it was reading each time there was a drop to the next % level over the entire 23 hours and that is the 2.6% I came up with. Not perfect, but a heck of a lot better than it was.


----------



## FMinMI

(deleted - duplicate)


----------



## nevertells

crucialcolin said:


> You just have to make sure "report from this device" and latitude are unchecked under location settings for Map.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Or just use Maps from a Google search page.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> I just took a look at one of my TouchPads that has been asleep for 23 hours except for a couple of peeks. It has used 11%, dropped to 89 from 100%, in that time. BMW has been averaging around 2.6% per hour. I calculate that to be off by a couple of hours. I'm not getting a consistent -4 to -5mA on every reading. It jumps around from that to around 20%. I took an average of what it was reading each time there was a drop to the next % level over the entire 23 hours and that is the 2.6% I came up with. Not perfect, but a heck of a lot better than it was.


At 11% in 23 hours, that would be 0.48% loss per hour. Even with a couple of hours error (assume 25 hrs), and being off by 1% in the reading (assume 10%), the discharge rate would still be 0.40%. Compared with the 0.65% I was getting before the 'sleep fix', it is definitely better but not what I had expected with the 5mAh reported idle. I was hoping that we could go 2+ weeks in sleep mode before recharging (6300 mAH - 1000 mAh safety factor / 7 mAh average / 24 hrs/day = 31 days).

Thanks for the data. I will still continue to turn off the TP if I don't expect to use it for multiple days. In fact that is the best option (turning off) since it reduces the number of charge/discharge cycles on the TP.

Frank


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> I caught the Google Maps app using 51% of the total battery usage during a 12 hours sleep period. Uninstalled that app on both my TouchPads.


Although off topic, I noticed Google Maps sucking down my battery on my Galaxy S3. So I decided to FREEZE it with Titanium Pro. Even with it frozen, I still saw Google Maps continued to consume battery - it was next highest to display even though it was supposedly turned off completely! Guess I need to dig further and see what other 'apps' need to be frozen to completely turn off its consumption (I don't want to remove it as I do use it occassionally for navigation).

Frank


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> Thanks for the data. I will still continue to turn off the TP if I don't expect to use it for multiple days. In fact that is the best option (turning off) since it reduces the number of charge/discharge cycles on the TP.
> 
> Frank


And you get virtually zero percent battery drain per hour.









Just for grins, why don't you test the battery drain in WebOS and see how that calculates out. Not particularly useful, but would make interesting reading.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> And you get virtually zero percent battery drain per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for grins, why don't you test the battery drain in WebOS and see how that calculates out. Not particularly useful, but would make interesting reading.


I did that once but cannot find the data. Want to say it was 2% / day or 0.08% per hour. I will indeed give it a try right now -- I just recharged the battery tonight and will let it run for at least 10 hours into tomorrow.

Frank


----------



## Colchiro

Google Maps runs when you allow it access to your location. You might get better battery life if you turn it off in settings... location.

My test TP (the one I debricked) has been up for 7 days with 53% battery left. I'm gone for the weekend, but I'm shooting for 14 days...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> Google Maps runs when you allow it access to your location. You might get better battery life if you turn it off in settings... location.
> 
> My test TP (the one I debricked) has been up for 7 days with 53% battery left. I'm gone for the weekend, but I'm shooting for 14 days...


I've also noticed and increased battery drain with the location services enabled. I always leave it off, with the Google maps installed and its fine.


----------



## Colchiro

Just checked my wife's TP, also running 03/04 CM10 and overclocked to 1728. Cpu spy reports 95% sleep, but Battery Monitor Widget reports -8 mA as the lowest drain (and lots of -25, -60 mA) in the last 5+ hours.


----------



## Pajo_16

Pajo_16 said:


> [ROM] [03/04] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Build
> 
> All seems to be fine here. running the above rom for the past couple of days. Best drain @ -2 / -3 mA. Great rom, even better build.


Still getting -2 mA on standby. We get a couple of days out of a charge , but use it heavily. We really love our touchpad, thanks JC and to Ronald DC for videos.


----------



## FMinMI

Colchiro said:


> Just for grins, why don't you test the battery drain in WebOS and see how that calculates out. Not particularly useful, but would make interesting reading.


At 10AM this morning after 12 hours, I had NO decrease in battery level. Started at 100, was still saying 100%. Going to have to run it longer to get a good reading but my guess of 2% / day might have been correct....


----------



## synchron

FMinMI said:


> I turned off everything in location but it still is showing a huge battery drain. Going to the S3 forums to find out more and see what can be done on that device.
> 
> As for your TP data, that puts it at 0.28% / hour power discharge rate, better than what I have been seeing.
> 
> Frank
> 
> At 10AM this morning after 12 hours, I had NO decrease in battery level. Started at 100, was still saying 100%. Going to have to run it longer to get a good reading but my guess of 2% / day might have been correct....


Since I usually keep my TP charged, when I do the deep sleep test, this is sort of what I see. Prior to the latest fix, at -30mA drain, It would take approx 8 hours before I would start seeing the % go from 100 to 99 but then decreasing around 1%/hour. So now, at -3 to -5mA drain with the occasional -40mA spike, It takes almost double that time - 14 hours to go from 100 to 99 and then decrease I'd say around 0.7%/hour, although I've never let it sleep more than 18 hours since I only own the one TP and use it almost daily. Oddly enough, the voltage values in the BMW stats appear to be more "linear" and might represent the drain more accurately since it decreases at a higher pace than the percentage as soon as you begin to discharge.


----------



## FMinMI

synchron said:


> Since I usually keep my TP charged, when I do the deep sleep test, this is sort of what I see. Prior to the latest fix, at -30mA drain, It would take approx 8 hours before I would start seeing the % go from 100 to 99 but then decreasing around 1%/hour.


Wow. I have never seen anything but a steady decline from 100%, all the way down to below 10% (the few times it got that low). Do you usually let the battery run down a lot, like from 100 to 10%, or do you like to charge it as soon as possible?

Maybe the circuitry that monitors your battery is wacko!....


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> Wow. I have never seen anything but a steady decline from 100%, all the way down to below 10% (the few times it got that low). Do you usually let the battery run down a lot, like from 100 to 10%, or do you like to charge it as soon as possible?
> 
> Maybe the circuitry that monitors your battery is wacko!....


That is the A6 controller that has been discussed about alot.


----------



## Colchiro

... or governor is set to performance.


----------



## synchron

nevertells said:


> ... or governor is set to performance.


Nope, for the record my governor is set to On demand with CPU running at 1782. I also see the same -3 readings when set to 1188.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> That is the A6 controller that has been discussed about alot.


OK. I know that in some Li Ion batteries the 'smarts' are in the battery package, not in the device, and it tells the device stuff like battery health, charge level, etc. I assume you are saying that is the A6 controller's function in the TP...

Irregardless of what does this 'smart monitoring' the reason I mentioned it was because in newer devices like the TP and our smartphone it is suppose to do more than just track the voltage - it learns about the battery's 'health' and then predicts status. This way, as a battery degrades with time, it can adjust and still show a linear discharge rate (as opposed to starting at a 100%, slowly dropping to 40%, then doing a fall-off-the-cliff-plunge-to-1%-hurry-up-and-plug-me-in status).

When syncron mentioned that his stays at 100% for quite a while before dropping, I got the impression that something was not working correctly. I know whenever I do an update, not only do I purge the caches but I also purge the battery stats and the permissions. And before the update I also stop and clear the the Battery Monitor program cache, then delete it. Maybe that is why I have never seen anything but an expected, linear power consumption graph commensurate with how I used the TP over that period. Given what he said, if we want accurate data it might be necessary to do the test and allow the battery to significantly discharge (say from 100 to 20%) before recharging and doing a duplicate test.

But with that said, I guess this discussion is getting to be more science for the purpose of science and less for practicality. Since we are not HP testers (nor getting paid for it), it really don't matter if we get an exact, correct number. I will agree that the latest unofficial ROM has improved the sleeping time between charges and that is great. It might not be what was expected, but an improvement is an improvement and I will let it go at that. If a newer ROM becomes available with still lower sleep power consumption, we can reopen this discuss to determine if it is true.

Cheers,

Frank


----------



## nevertells

I'm no HP TouchPad expert and I don't play one on TV either. But from my reading on the forums, the A6 chip is what interfaces the battery with the rest of the TouchPad. Exactly how it does it I suspect only an HP engineer can explain. J.C. Sullins seems to think that the firmware that controls the chip is flaky and is a cause of some of our battery issues. As I quoted in the OP, he reflashed his A6 firmware and that seemed to clear up the battery drain reading higher on his TP. He has included it as part of the unbricking process. I keep hoping that one day he will explain if one has to run the entire debricking process or is there is a way to just flash the A6 firmware.


----------



## nevertells

Deleted


----------



## nevertells

OK, these were all just taken after almost three days asleep. Two from battery in settings and the third from BMW. Notice in the second one that all of a sudden my wifi was mostly off and I did not change anything to get that to happen. Google Maps app is not installed, though Googles services is definitely eating up it's share of the battery. I am not getting the same battery drain numbers that some are reporting, but still not too bad considering the -30mA and higher I was getting before. BTW, this is a CM10 install.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:37888]


----------



## nevertells

Sorry guys, ignore this post. Getting files up on my media server so I can display them is so convoluted.


----------



## Gradular

NT, what is your cpu settings?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> NT, what is your cpu settings?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


192/1512/ondemand


----------



## pgzerwer2

Well,it has been several days and I am still showing about -170 mA discharge during "sleep ", but it appears that my touchpad is always "awake" now no matter how long the screen has been off. It looks like it never enters deep sleep anymore. The frustrating thing is that this change happened suddenly without my changing any settings. Hints?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nevertells

pgzerwer2 said:


> Well,it has been several days and I am still showing about -170 mA discharge during "sleep ", but it appears that my touchpad is always "awake" now no matter how long the screen has been off. It looks like it never enters deep sleep anymore. The frustrating thing is that this change happened suddenly without my changing any settings. Hints?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Restore the backup you last made.

Make a backup of where you are right now, boot recovery and data/factory reset, restore the backup.

Make a backup of where you are right now, ACMEUninstall, reinstall CM, gapps and just run it without any Play Store apps, do not restore backup and do not allow Android to restore anything on it's servers. Install just BMW so you can track battery usage. Run this way for a few days. If it behaves, you have two choices, restore your backup or just start setting it up again. Don't install everything at once. Install a few things and track behavior.

Make a backup of where you are right now, uninstall Android, use WebOS and track usage to see how your TouchPad behaves just running WebOS.


----------



## FMinMI

nevertells said:


> Just for grins, why don't you test the battery drain in WebOS and see how that calculates out. Not particularly useful, but would make interesting reading.


For the TP in WebOS mode I got two very different values - 1.5% loss per day and 3.2% loss per day BUT for both cases I was only able to let it go for 24 hours. One problem is that I don't have a good battery monitoring program like BMW on the WebOS side and when you only get a few percent drop the value can change substantially. I could get a better number by letting it run 2 weeks in sleep mode but I don't want to lose its use for that long, at least at this time

I also did the same test on my Samsung Tab 2. It was less than 1% per day....

Frank


----------



## Colchiro

My Galaxy Nexus phone hits 1% and my Nexus 7 tablet is 2%, but I'm still satisfied with 3%, just wish I could get it on all my TP's.


----------



## nevertells

FMinMI said:


> For the TP in WebOS mode I got two very different values - 1.5% loss per day and 3.2% loss per day BUT for both cases I was only able to let it go for 24 hours. One problem is that I don't have a good battery monitoring program like BMW on the WebOS side and when you only get a few percent drop the value can change substantially. I could get a better number by letting it run 2 weeks in sleep mode but I don't want to lose its use for that long, at least at this time
> 
> I also did the same test on my Samsung Tab 2. It was less than 1% per day....
> 
> Frank


Like I said, interesting reading. Thanks


----------



## pgzerwer2

nevertells said:


> Restore the backup you last made.
> 
> Make a backup of where you are right now, boot recovery and data/factory reset, restore the backup.
> 
> Make a backup of where you are right now, ACMEUninstall, reinstall CM, gapps and just run it without any Play Store apps, do not restore backup and do not allow Android to restore anything on it's servers. Install just BMW so you can track battery usage. Run this way for a few days. If it behaves, you have two choices, restore your backup or just start setting it up again. Don't install everything at once. Install a few things and track behavior.
> 
> Make a backup of where you are right now, uninstall Android, use WebOS and track usage to see how your TouchPad behaves just running WebOS.


Before I got around to reading your suggestion I had already done a factory reset, installed the 0317 test build again, and restored most of my user apps and data. Lo and behold the tablet was able to sleep again, but I had to toggle wifi off because it did not want to turn itself off no matter what setting I tried. Then after about a day the wifi settings started to work again too.
The results? I am getting better battery life than ever! Lots of -2 mA drain during sleep, which I consider little short of miraculous.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bwangster12

With no understanding why, I started to get 30 + mA readings while in sleep. I went into recovery and wiped cache/davlik and it seems to have brought it back to moderate levels. I am not getting the 3-5 mA ratings I was getting before, but rather 5-7 mA with much more frequent spikes up to 11-20 mA.


----------



## Colchiro

Anyone run debrick yet on an otherwise working TP to improve their sleep battery use?


----------



## Pinan

Colchiro said:


> Anyone run debrick yet on an otherwise working TP to improve their sleep battery use?


Although only a work-a-round, after my drain started crawling back up a simple reboot fixed it. I wiped caches also. Back to 2's-5's drain again sleeping.


----------



## epid342

First post in a while. I just flashed JCS 3/18 experimental rom. I haven't flash in a while, so after reading the various forums for while to catch up, I updated my to CWM6, then made a nandroid backup, uninstalled my CM 9 nightly, and then reinstalled the cm 9 JCS 3/18. I then used "advanced" option to backup options in CWM6 to recover my data.

The battery drain has drastically improved, but for some reason my WiFi won't turn off despite me explicitly setting it to off when my touchpad is asleep. It isn't a wake issue either b/c better battery stats confirms no wakelocks and long periods of deep sleep.

Been reading specially this forum and some people are suggesting a complete clean install to solve any quirks. However, is there a better way? I am willing to start over, with the exception of two programs I use. If there was a way to just selectively back and restore these two programs, I wouldn't mind starting from scratch for everything else.


----------



## Gradular

Could there be different versions of the chips? If so, could the wifi or battery chip just report differently and the os or app doesn't read it correctly in some chips? I would look more at the drain number itself then if the wifi is turning off.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## epid342

Gradular said:


> Could there be different versions of the chips? If so, could the wifi or battery chip just report differently and the os or app doesn't read it correctly in some chips? I would look more at the drain number itself then if the wifi is turning off.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I just checked my router to see what devices are connected and it confirms that the wifi is always on.


----------



## nevertells

Here's one for you folks who understand the "under the hood" workings of Android. I have been testing both my TouchPads to see what "Battery" in settings would report if I recharged the device and at the point when one unplugs it, battery stats are automatically reset. I left both asleep, wifi advanced setting "keep wifi turned on during sleep" set to never and left one asleep for a day the other for 4 days without so much as even peeking to see how the battery usage was going. On both of them, The one asleep for 4 days still reported 80% left and the 24 hour one reported 95% remaining.

"Google Services" took up the lion's share of the battery consumption, way over 50% on the one asleep for 24 hours and 80% on the one asleep for 4 days. Wifi only showed around 3% usage. I have not tried to figure out what Google services constitutes, but seems like it is definitely the culprit in causing a lot of the battery drain that is going on while the TouchPad is asleep. BTW, Battery Monitor Widget was reporting a mixture of -5 to -20 readings during these tests.

So if "Google Services" could be reigned in while the TouchPad is asleep, battery usage would really improve. Yeah, yeah, I know, some of you want all kinds of syncing going on while your tablet is asleep. God forbid you might miss a Facebook update.









Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Here's one for you folks who understand the "under the hood" workings of Android. I have been testing both my TouchPads to see what "Battery" in settings would report if I recharged the device and at the point when one unplugs it, battery stats are automatically reset. I left both asleep, wifi advanced setting "keep wifi turned on during sleep" set to never and left one asleep for a day the other for 4 days without so much as even peeking to see how the battery usage was going. On both of them, The one asleep for 4 days still reported 80% left and the 24 hour one reported 95% remaining.
> 
> "Google Services" took up the lion's share of the battery consumption, way over 50% on the one asleep for 24 hours and 80% on the one asleep for 4 days. Wifi only showed around 3% usage. I have not tried to figure out what Google services constitutes, but seems like it is definitely the culprit in causing a lot of the battery drain that is going on while the TouchPad is asleep. BTW, Battery Monitor Widget was reporting a mixture of -5 to -20 readings during these tests.
> 
> So if "Google Services" could be reigned in while the TouchPad is asleep, battery usage would really improve. Yeah, yeah, I know, some of you want all kinds of syncing going on while your tablet is asleep. God forbid you might miss a Facebook update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Network Location services? Maps has a few settings that should be turned off. Anything else possibly?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Network Location services? Maps has a few settings that should be turned off. Anything else possibly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I had noticed Google maps eating up battery a couple of week ago and just uninstalled it. If I need maps, I just grab them via the web browser version.

Where does one kill Network location services? By any chance is that settings/Location access/"Access to my location"?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Yes, that should be it.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Pinan

Gradular said:


> Network Location services? Maps has a few settings that should be turned off. Anything else possibly?


I followed the settings for disabling Maps auto-start that I posted a few pages back, from the Better Battery Stats thread. I can keep Maps installed without it draining battery. I also freeze Calendar sync and Contacts sync with TB. If I update either of those on Google, I simply Thaw them for a minute and sync. Auto sync is of course disabled.


----------



## epid342

If we are still talking about battery drain and wi fi not turning off during sleep, before I flashed the JCS experimental rom, I was on a previous nighlty 2/10/2013 and Wi Fi worked correctly there turning off during sleep. That rom has the same setting and apps that I have now b/c obviously i used nandroid to restore my data.

So I believe turning off google maps off and on, and tweaking the syncing stuff shouldn't matter in terms of the Wi Fi being on, b/c it was on before and it didn't prevent the Wi Fi from turning off? It odd like I stated originally, better bettery stats show deep sleep, and no wakelocks so I don't believe it is the google maps or the syncing stuff. In my case Wi Fi just refuses to turn off despite me tell it be never on during sleep.

On the side, but not completely unrelated note, does anybody know how to backup a specific app and all the data? Eventually I would like to do a complete clean install and see if the wifi problem persists in a clean install, but I would like to keep these two specific apps and all the data with those two apps.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I followed the settings for disabling Maps auto-start that I posted a few pages back, from the Better Battery Stats thread. I can keep Maps installed without it draining battery. I also freeze Calendar sync and Contacts sync with TB. If I update either of those on Google, I simply Thaw them for a minute and sync. Auto sync is of course disabled.


Wouldn't turning "Sync" in settings off or from the home screen widget accomplish the same thing? If it does, it's seems a much simpler process than having to freeze apps using TB.


----------



## nevertells

epid342 said:


> If we are still talking about battery drain and wi fi not turning off during sleep, before I flashed the JCS experimental rom, I was on a previous nighlty 2/10/2013 and Wi Fi worked correctly there turning off during sleep. That rom has the same setting and apps that I have now b/c obviously i used nandroid to restore my data.
> 
> So I believe turning off google maps off and on, and tweaking the syncing stuff shouldn't matter in terms of the Wi Fi being on, b/c it was on before and it didn't prevent the Wi Fi from turning off? It odd like I stated originally, better bettery stats show deep sleep, and no wakelocks so I don't believe it is the google maps or the syncing stuff. In my case Wi Fi just refuses to turn off despite me tell it be never on during sleep.
> 
> On the side, but not completely unrelated note, does anybody know how to backup a specific app and all the data? Eventually I would like to do a complete clean install and see if the wifi problem persists in a clean install, but I would like to keep these two specific apps and all the data with those two apps.


Use Titanium Backup to backup a specific app and it's data.

As to your assumption about sync and maps, I have proven to myself and hopefully as other try, with "network locations services" battery drain is much improved and wifi stayed turned off with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]wifi advanced settings [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"keep wifi turned on during sleep"[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] set to "never", wifi showed no activity at all. Try that and see if that helps.[/background]


----------



## Pinan

nevertells said:


> So I believe turning off google maps off and on, and tweaking the syncing stuff shouldn't matter in terms of the Wi Fi being on, . . .


Not what I am referring to. Just better battery life in general.


----------



## nevertells

I'm happy to report that t[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]urning off "network location services" significantly improved battery drain on my other TouchPad by 50%. Before I was getting -15 to -20mA drain, I am now getting -5 to -10mA. And, with wifi settings "keep wifi on during sleep" set to "never", wifi stays off until I wake the TouchPad up and wifi is on and connected within 3 seconds. So now, both of my TouchPads are getting great battery life and wifi stays off. Is this how others devices behave? I can't say. Is this how the TouchPad should behave? Maybe a developer can look into it.[/background]


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> I'm happy to report that t[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]urning off "network location services" significantly improved battery drain on my other TouchPad by 50%. Before I was getting -15 to -20mA drain, I am now getting -5 to -10mA. And, with wifi settings "keep wifi on during sleep" set to "never", wifi stays off until I wake the TouchPad up and wifi is on and connected within 3 seconds. So now, both of my TouchPads are getting great battery life and wifi stays off. Is this how others devices behave? I can't say. Is this how the TouchPad should behave? Maybe a developer can look into it.[/background]


Do you mean "Wi-Fi & mobile network location?" I don't have a "network location services" option in my Location access section of settings.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> Do you mean "Wi-Fi & mobile network location?" I don't have a "network location services" option in my Location access section of settings.


You will find what we are talking about under settings/Location access/Access to my location. Turn that off.


----------



## drmarble

I originally posted this in the tpdebrick thread by mistake.
jcsullins:
In the first post reference is made to your post in the "How to install CM10" thread. You mentioned using tpdebrick-v400 to reflash the a6 firmware and eliminate the 20ma vs. 4 ma sleep drain. You asked that anyone else who tried this should post a link to their typescript. Here is my link: http://pastebin.com/7LgsNm9g
Everything went fine and my power drain is back to normal. I don't see anything interesting in the typescript, but you are the expert. I only debricked it to fix the power usage; my touchpad was functioning fine in all other respects. It certainly wasn't bricked before of after.
I had tried using a kernel compiled with John Newby's a6 fixes. It didn't change anything. I was going to submit the patch to gerrit but it doesn't seem worthwhile.
Thank you James Sullins for your continuing great work on the touchpad.


----------



## theechap

nevertells said:


> I'm happy to report that t[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]urning off "network location services" significantly improved battery drain on my other TouchPad by 50%. Before I was getting -15 to -20mA drain, I am now getting -5 to -10mA. And, with wifi settings "keep wifi on during sleep" set to "never", wifi stays off until I wake the TouchPad up and wifi is on and connected within 3 seconds.[/background]


I did the same thing and now my touchpad deep sleeps wonderfully! -5 to -10 the whole time. I was at 100% percent battery over 12 hours after I unplugged it from the charger!


----------



## Gradular

drmarble said:


> I originally posted this in the tpdebrick thread by mistake.
> jcsullins:
> In the first post reference is made to your post in the "How to install CM10" thread. You mentioned using tpdebrick-v400 to reflash the a6 firmware and eliminate the 20ma vs. 4 ma sleep drain. You asked that anyone else who tried this should post a link to their typescript. Here is my link: http://pastebin.com/7LgsNm9g
> Everything went fine and my power drain is back to normal. I don't see anything interesting in the typescript, but you are the expert. I only debricked it to fix the power usage; my touchpad was functioning fine in all other respects. It certainly wasn't bricked before of after.
> I had tried using a kernel compiled with John Newby's a6 fixes. It didn't change anything. I was going to submit the patch to gerrit but it doesn't seem worthwhile.
> Thank you James Sullins for your continuing great work on the touchpad.


 And your running your cm10.1 build?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bwangster12

theechap said:


> I did the same thing and now my touchpad deep sleeps wonderfully! -5 to -10 the whole time. I was at 100% percent battery over 12 hours after I unplugged it from the charger!


And just to confirm... if we turn off all location services, Google Now won't work properly, the weather won't refresh by location... and Maps won't be able to pinpoint us when pressing the compass looking button. Right?


----------



## theechap

Bwangster12 said:


> And just to confirm... if we turn off all location services, Google Now won't work properly, the weather won't refresh by location... and Maps won't be able to pinpoint us when pressing the compass looking button. Right?


Basically, that's correct. Google Now still opens fine but I doubt it will give me the weather or driving directions. Since I don't use any of the things you mentioned (on my touchpad), I'm fine with turning it all off to get amazing battery life.


----------



## drmarble

Gradular:
I am using both my cm10.1 and cm10 roms. Both now have 2ma to 4ma sleep drain. That is in the camera free cm10.1. With the camera it consumes 74ma. My non-camera cm10.1 build comes from my c10.1 branch. I don't publish roms, only source. Look what happened to SGA. I don't think anyone has published any cameraless cm10.1 roms. Thus, non-homebrewers are stuck with the high sleep power usage.
I chatted with James Sullins and neither of us can figure out why the a6 firmware is acting flakey. Maybe it is our batteries getting old. He says the same problem (high sleep drain) occurs in WebOS when it is happening in CM. Sometimes it fixes itself. Doing tpdebrick does fix it but it requires courage. It is a mystery. He did get almost a month of sleep with his 0303 rom!
edit:
<jcsullins> oh, btw, my "long-term" sleep test completed
<jcsullins> 23 days and 10 hours


----------



## craigsouthwick

theechap said:


> Basically, that's correct. Google Now still opens fine but I doubt it will give me the weather or driving directions. Since I don't use any of the things you mentioned (on my touchpad), I'm fine with turning it all off to get amazing battery life.


Turning off location servces seems to have put my battery drain into the 5-7 range with a spike or two into the 20s. To me, that's great.

Is there something like Tasker which would simply turn off location services when the screen is off and turn it back on whe nthe screen is turned back on? I have tasker buit it's incompatable to the touchpad.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

drmarble said:


> Gradular:
> I am using both my cm10.1 and cm10 roms. Both now have 2ma to 4ma sleep drain. That is in the camera free cm10.1. With the camera it consumes 74ma. My non-camera cm10.1 build comes from my c10.1 branch. I don't publish roms, only source. Look what happened to SGA. I don't think anyone has published any cameraless cm10.1 roms. Thus, non-homebrewers are stuck with the high sleep power usage.
> I chatted with James Sullins and neither of us can figure out why the a6 firmware is acting flakey. Maybe it is our batteries getting old. He says the same problem (high sleep drain) occurs in WebOS when it is happening in CM. Sometimes it fixes itself. Doing tpdebrick does fix it but it requires courage. It is a mystery. He did get almost a month of sleep with his 0303 rom!
> edit:
> <jcsullins> oh, btw, my "long-term" sleep test completed
> <jcsullins> 23 days and 10 hours


WOW 23days and 10hrs







Makes me wonder why the 0303 build and not the 0304 build. Any idea if its possible to flash the A6 firmware without doing the tpdebrick procedure? LIke would a flashable A6 firmware zip be possible? Its funny that our problem might just be a symptom of our Touchpad batteries getting old. I hope that's not the case but it would be a good explanation of why it happens in WebOS and Android.


----------



## nevertells

drmarble said:


> Gradular:
> I am using both my cm10.1 and cm10 roms. Both now have 2ma to 4ma sleep drain. That is in the camera free cm10.1. With the camera it consumes 74ma. My non-camera cm10.1 build comes from my c10.1 branch. I don't publish roms, only source. Look what happened to SGA. I don't think anyone has published any cameraless cm10.1 roms. Thus, non-homebrewers are stuck with the high sleep power usage.
> I chatted with James Sullins and neither of us can figure out why the a6 firmware is acting flakey. Maybe it is our batteries getting old. He says the same problem (high sleep drain) occurs in WebOS when it is happening in CM. Sometimes it fixes itself. Doing tpdebrick does fix it but it requires courage. It is a mystery. He did get almost a month of sleep with his 0303 rom!
> edit:
> <jcsullins> oh, btw, my "long-term" sleep test completed
> <jcsullins> 23 days and 10 hours


Well, here I am again trying to get an answer to the question, is there a way to flash the A6 firmware without running the whole Debrick .004 process? And you are right, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> Turning off location servces seems to have put my battery drain into the 5-7 range with a spike or two into the 20s. To me, that's great.
> 
> Is there something like Tasker which would simply turn off location services when the screen is off and turn it back on whe nthe screen is turned back on? I have tasker buit it's incompatable to the touchpad.


You might want to check AutomateIt or Llama. Both can do a lot of things, I just haven't checked to see if that function is built in. Please let us know if it's possible. That would be a huge find.


----------



## Colchiro

Turning off location services on my 10.1 (clean install) got me solidly at -3 ma for the most part.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> Turning off location services on my 10.1 (clean install) got me solidly at -3 ma for the most part.


Which Rom are you currently using?


----------



## Colchiro

I'm running the original, April 2 build.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> I'm running the original, April 2 build.


Ah yes I was curious because -SGA-s original build is still the best on battery life for me too


----------



## Colchiro

Consistent -3 ma means I'm not rushing out to flash it any time soon.


----------



## rollerbabe

nevertells said:


> Well, here I am again trying to get an answer to the question, is there a way to flash the A6 firmware without running the whole Debrick .004 process? And you are right, not for the faint of heart.


I'm curious about this too.

Does performing "PmA6Updater -a" from novoterm flash the a6 firmware? I tried this and it didn't really do anything for my drain (running 03/04)
When i originally flashed 03/04 i was getting -4ma consistently. Started installing stuff and pretty sure it was still -4ma. Not sure exactly when it changed but I then noticed -20ma to -30ma and couldn't get it any better.

That's when I tried PmA6Updater with no luck.
Took the plunge and did a debrick did bring me back down to -7ma.
But after debrick and numerous full AcmeUninstaller-->Doctor-->AcmeInstaller3 reinstall i was still getting -7ma (with nothing but Gapps and BMW installed)
Then I decided to try the entire process one more time, but this time I didn't put Gapps in the /cminstall folder. After that I was consistently getting -4ma. Kinda useless though without the Google stuff so just restored my backup anyway for now.


----------



## Bwangster12

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Ah yes I was curious because -SGA-s original build is still the best on battery life for me too


 But doesn't SGAs build have the sleep of death issue? I thought JCSullins' build had a feature where it shuts down automatically at 3%?


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> But doesn't SGAs build have the sleep of death issue? I thought JCSullins' build had a feature where it shuts down automatically at 3%?


To the best of my knowledge, there is no "SOD" issue with any rom, it's certain TouchPads that have this issue. One thing that appears to aggravate the issue is letting one's TouchPad battery drain down to the point that it shuts down. J.C. Sullins changed that point in his 0304 rom to 3% and also changed the battery display to report 1% when this happens. So the question is, did sga incorporate Sullins 3% shutdown patch.


----------



## Bwangster12

Yes, that is my question. Did SGA do the same thing where it reports like 0% but really is at 3% and shuts down prematurely.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> Yes, that is my question. Did SGA do the same thing where it reports like 0% but really is at 3% and shuts down prematurely.


As I have already suggested in several posts, why don't you just install AutomateIt or Llama and set a rule that will shut your TouchPad down at whatever percent you want?


----------



## Bwangster12

I could... it's just a matter of not installing things and having them run when I don't need them too.


----------



## shumash

rollerbabe said:


> I'm curious about this too.
> 
> Does performing "PmA6Updater -a" from novoterm flash the a6 firmware? I tried this and it didn't really do anything for my drain (running 03/04)
> When i originally flashed 03/04 i was getting -4ma consistently.	Started installing stuff and pretty sure it was still -4ma. Not sure exactly when it changed but I then noticed -20ma to -30ma and couldn't get it any better.
> 
> That's when I tried PmA6Updater with no luck.
> Took the plunge and did a debrick did bring me back down to -7ma.
> But after debrick and numerous full AcmeUninstaller-->Doctor-->AcmeInstaller3 reinstall i was still getting -7ma (with nothing but Gapps and BMW installed)
> Then I decided to try the entire process one more time, but this time I didn't put Gapps in the /cminstall folder. After that I was consistently getting -4ma. Kinda useless though without the Google stuff so just restored my backup anyway for now.


I can confirm that the ACMEUninstall, WebOS reinstall via WebDoctor, and then an ACMEInstaller3 reinstall did the trick for me. If someone can confirm, I expect that just running WebDoctor would be sufficient if deleting the Android partitions isn't necessary.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

shumash said:


> I can confirm that the ACMEUninstall, WebOS reinstall via WebDoctor, and then an ACMEInstaller3 reinstall did the trick for me. If someone can confirm, I expect that just running WebDoctor would be sufficient if deleting the Android partitions isn't necessary.


This was my guess a while back but I couldn't get anyone else to confirm if this worked or not lol









It worked for me and I have good battery drain during sleep, I often post my stats. Nevertells wanna jump on the bandwagon and test it out









CM10 Thread A6 firmware talk:
http://rootzwiki.com...10#entry1120222


----------



## nevertells

shumash said:


> This was my guess a while back but I couldn't get anyone else to confirm if this worked or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for me and I have good battery drain during sleep, I often post my stats. Nevertells wanna jump on the bandwagon and test it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM10 Thread A6 firmware talk:
> http://rootzwiki.com...10#entry1120222


I did several weeks ago. Thought I told you about it in one of my PM's to you. Check my post to Shumash.


----------



## shumash

nevertells said:


> What version of WebOS did you use to Doctor your TouchPad? I had 3.0.4 on one of mine that was not giving me the -3/-4mA drain like many report. I was getting the -15 to -20mA. So I uninstalled Android and decided if I was going to Doctor it, I was going to go back to 3.0.2 since it uses 2GB less ram. After all was said and done, I did not get the hoped for improvement. What finally did get the battery drain down was turning off location services in settings. At least I did get back 2GB of ram on the SD card.
> 
> --SNIP--


I used 3.05, started with -23mA, now -4mA, but I already had location services turned off. I expected that it was unwise to leave Android installed, but I thought if we could make it REALLY easy ...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> I used 3.05, started with -23mA, now -4mA, but I already had location services turned off. I expected that it was unwise to leave Android installed, but I thought if we could make it REALLY easy ...


I also used 3.05 when I did it too Sounds like it should be a good easy way for people to restore their firmware. Now we just need to get people testing it out


----------



## nevertells

shumash said:


> I used 3.05, started with -23mA, now -4mA, but I already had location services turned off. I expected that it was unwise to leave Android installed, but I thought if we could make it REALLY easy ...


Hopefully a few more folks will try this. Interesting, turning off locations services was what helped me. Wonder what could be in 3.0.5 that is not in 3.0.2? Good to see you over here in a real forum!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Hopefully a few more folks will try this. Interesting, turning off locations services was what helped me. Wonder what could be in 3.0.5 that is not in 3.0.2?	Good to see you over here in a real forum!


I noticed an improvement with Shumashs build when I turned off the locational services. I do believe it can contribute to the problem, much like apps that constantly look for an active internet connection.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I noticed an improvement with Shumashs build when I turned off the locational services. I do believe it can contribute to the problem, much like apps that constantly look for an active internet connection.


And it is something one can keep turned off until it's needed. Or, install Fake GPS and set it to run on boot. That way one can make their location wherever they want it to be. That's what I do. And one can make the location spot on, where locations services can be miles off target.


----------



## Bwangster12

So... while it isn't perfect... I tried setting up a rule using Tasker and the Secure Settings plugin to Turn Off Location Services when the screen goes off, and turn it back on when the Screen is On.

Seems to be working so far... but only annoyance I've encountered to this point is that you get a notification to Accept whenever the screen comes back on.


----------



## craigsouthwick

Bwangster12 said:


> So... while it isn't perfect... I tried setting up a rule using Tasker and the Secure Settings plugin to Turn Off Location Services when the screen goes off, and turn it back on when the Screen is On.
> 
> Seems to be working so far... but only annoyance I've encountered to this point is that you get a notification to Accept whenever the screen comes back on.


How did you get Tasker onto your Touchpad? It is listed as incompatible to my touchpad. I've been experimenting with Llama but it doesn't seem to allow location services as one of the actions you can control.

Thanks,


----------



## Bwangster12

craigsouthwick said:


> How did you get Tasker onto your Touchpad? It is listed as incompatible to my touchpad. I've been experimenting with Llama but it doesn't seem to allow location services as one of the actions you can control.
> 
> Thanks,


Hmm... not sure I have an answer to this. It's an available device when I try to install.


----------



## craigsouthwick

Good enough Bwankster. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Bwangster12

craigsouthwick said:


> Good enough Bwankster. I'll figure it out.


I've actually found that going with JUST Secure Settings seems to be a better option for me. With Secure Settings (free app) you can create a button on your homescreen to toggle Location Services for you. Install Secure Settings, then install their helper app... and Location Services shows up as an option.

Tasker integrates wonderfully with it... but for me, a simple button to turn on/off is a more convenient approach.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> How did you get Tasker onto your Touchpad? It is listed as incompatible to my touchpad. I've been experimenting with Llama but it doesn't seem to allow location services as one of the actions you can control.
> 
> Thanks,


 You might be on to something using Tasker. Looked at AutomateIt and Llama and that's a bust. Someone with programming skills could add turning off location services from within Android as part of settings/profiles. One can turn off all kinds of things with a profile. Just need to make location services off one of the options. Wonder if Dorregaray would be up to the task? He is always tackling the impossible.


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> You might be on to something using Tasker. Looked at AutomateIt and Llama and that's a bust. Someone with programming skills could add turning off location services from within Android as part of settings/profiles. One can turn off all kinds of things with a profile. Just need to make location services off one of the options. Wonder if Dorregaray would be up to the task? He is always tackling the impossible.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intangibleobject.securesettings.plugin&hl=en

This absolutely does work... only issue, like I said, is that a little Agree/Disagree window comes up when I turn it back on.


----------



## shumash

nevertells said:


> You might be on to something using Tasker. Looked at AutomateIt and Llama and that's a bust. Someone with programming skills could add turning off location services from within Android as part of settings/profiles. One can turn off all kinds of things with a profile. Just need to make location services off one of the options. Wonder if Dorregaray would be up to the task? He is always tackling the impossible.


Or you could try the Auto Airplane Mode by Don app from the Playstore that puts the tablet in airplane mode on screen off.



> If the user puts the phone in Airplane mode, neither Wi-Fi nor the cellular radio are available .. in this case, the Network Location Provider will simply never report any location values.


----------



## Bwangster12

shumash said:


> Or you could try the Auto Airplane Mode by Don app from the Playstore that puts the tablet in airplane mode on screen off.


I am questioning this idea...

But at the same time... as the Touchpad doesn't have GPS, if it's turning off your WiFi, that would disable all location services, no?


----------



## shumash

Bwangster12 said:


> I am questioning this idea...
> 
> But at the same time... as the Touchpad doesn't have GPS, if it's turning off your WiFi, that would disable all location services, no?


That's what I'm thinking since you have to configure an external GPS to have that part of the location services.


----------



## nevertells

shumash said:


> That's what I'm thinking since you have to configure an external GPS to have that part of the location services.


What about what I mentioned earlier about using Fake GPS to pinpoint one's location?


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> What about what I mentioned earlier about using Fake GPS to pinpoint one's location?


Correct me if I am wrong... but with that... I need to update my location everytime prior to using Maps or Google Now?


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong... but with that... I need to update my location everytime prior to using Maps or Google Now?


Makes me think you did not go back and read what I posted earlier. Have you even tried Fake GPS?

Here is what I posted:

"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]And it is something one can keep turned off until it's needed. Or, install Fake GPS and *set it to run on boot.* That way one can make their location wherever they want it to be. That's what I do. And one can make the location spot on, where locations services can be miles off target."[/background]


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> Makes me think you did not go back and read what I posted earlier. Have you even tried Fake GPS?
> 
> Here is what I posted:
> 
> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]And it is something one can keep turned off until it's needed. Or, install Fake GPS and *set it to run on boot.* That way one can make their location wherever they want it to be. That's what I do. And one can make the location spot on, where locations services can be miles off target."[/background]


So even after trying Fake GPS Location (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lexa.fakegps&hl=en), presuming this is the app you are referring to.. I'm still confused. Even if I let it run at boot... I am still going in manually and changing my location, am I not? Why is this easier than leaving Access My Location off until I need it, turn it on, and then shut off again?


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> So even after trying Fake GPS Location (https://play.google....a.fakegps&hl=en), presuming this is the app you are referring to.. I'm still confused. Even if I let it run at boot... I am still going in manually and changing my location, am I not? Why is this easier than leaving Access My Location off until I need it, turn it on, and then shut off again?


Start Fake GPS. Find desired location, tap Set Location. Make sure "set on boot" is selected. Every time you boot your TP, that location is set. To change locations easily create favorites. Scroll the map to the desired location, say your house. Tap menu(three dots), tap add favorite, name it, tap OK. To change to a different favorite, tap the "star", select a favorite, and that is the default location until you change it.

Keep in mind, location services is not very accurate, Fake GPS will make your location exactly where you set it.


----------



## craigsouthwick

The other free solution is Llama + Secure Settngs + Secure Settings Helper

I used that combination to create a set of conditions/actions that turrn offf Google location services off with the screen and turns them back as the screen is turned back on. You get the pop up about agreeing to google location services every time you turn the screen on but I don't mind that. I can give detailed instructions if desired but I'm at work now.

It's kind of wierd but when I turn on the screen the widget usually shows -3 to -5 but when I look at the history the number is much higher (-9 or more). With the overall history -3s, -4s, and -5s are rare. I think something is going on with the what the widget is reporting and what the histroy reflects. Not sure which is right but subjectively the battery life is much improved.

I am very happy with the battery life improvements. I'm not always charging or turning it off anymore. i can just set it down knowing in 8-12 hours it will still have some juice.

This is the jcsullins 04/18 build


----------



## nevertells

craigsouthwick said:


> The other free solution is Llama + Secure Settngs + Secure Settings Helper
> 
> I used that combination to create a set of conditions/actions that turrn offf Google location services off with the screen and turns them back as the screen is turned back on. You get the pop up about agreeing to google location services every time you turn the screen on but I don't mind that. I can give detailed instructions if desired but I'm at work now.
> 
> It's kind of wierd but when I turn on the screen the widget usually shows -3 to -5 but when I look at the history the number is much higher (-9 or more). With the overall history -3s, -4s, and -5s are rare. I think something is going on with the what the widget is reporting and what the histroy reflects. Not sure which is right but subjectively the battery life is much improved.
> 
> I am very happy with the battery life improvements. I'm not always charging or turning it off anymore. i can just set it down knowing in 8-12 hours it will still have some juice.
> 
> This is the jcsullins 04/18 build


And you have verified using settings/battery (battery stats)that wifi and google services are not using battery during the period when the TP is asleep?


----------



## craigsouthwick

nevertells said:


> And you have verified using settings/battery (battery stats)that wifi and google services are not using battery during the period when the TP is asleep?


Unfortunately no. I do have update-cm10-20130304-battery-stats.zip flashed but I don't think I know how to verify. In Settings-Battery I see that Tablet Idle is 2% of my use but not much else of value. What do I need to do to check if google services and wifi are not being used? Maybe I need to clear whats there and then let the TP go idle and check it after some hours?


----------



## synchron

craigsouthwick said:


> The other free solution is Llama + Secure Settngs + Secure Settings Helper
> 
> I used that combination to create a set of conditions/actions that turrn offf Google location services off with the screen and turns them back as the screen is turned back on. You get the pop up about agreeing to google location services every time you turn the screen on but I don't mind that. I can give detailed instructions if desired but I'm at work now.
> 
> It's kind of wierd but when I turn on the screen the widget usually shows -3 to -5 but when I look at the history the number is much higher (-9 or more). With the overall history -3s, -4s, and -5s are rare. I think something is going on with the what the widget is reporting and what the histroy reflects. Not sure which is right but subjectively the battery life is much improved.
> 
> I am very happy with the battery life improvements. I'm not always charging or turning it off anymore. i can just set it down knowing in 8-12 hours it will still have some juice.
> 
> This is the jcsullins 04/18 build


Can you please provide the conditions and actions in Llama you used? It's not that clear from the choices given. Thanks.


----------



## craigsouthwick

synchron said:


> Can you please provide the conditions and actions in Llama you used? It's not that clear from the choices given. Thanks.


These two Events as a s pair turn Location Services off with screen and then back on again with the screen

Llama Event "Screen Off Location Services Off"

Conditions

When Screen Turns off
When using battery (I put this in so when I have it plugged in the conditions are not met)

Actions

Run a Locale plug in "Secure Setting Location Services Disabled"

Llama Event "Screen on Location Services on"

Conditions

When Screen Turns on

Actions

run a Local Plug in "Secure Settings Location Services Enabled"

You could add actions for wifi off/on or to goto airplane mode off/on. I tried it and didn't see much difference in battery stats but it may help others.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Installing Llama and Secure Settings from the market are simple. The instructions for the Secure Settings Helper are are at this link

http://www.intangibl.../DownloadHelper

Basically you download the apk and copy it into /system/app/SecureSettingsHelper.apk. Then you are supposed to set the permissions for the file to 0664. This didn't work for me with Rom Toolbox but attempting to change the permissions, getting a message, and then rebooting to recovery and fixing the permissions did work. There is probably a more elegant solution but that worked for me.

Secure Settings has a helper tab were you can install and verify that helper is working.

In Llama its Add condition > Locale Plugin > Secure Settings > Helper Actions > Location Services


----------



## nevertells

Updated to the latest CM10 from from J.C. Sullins, 20130418. Charged it up to 100% and left it sit overnight. Here is what I found after 12 hours looking at settings/battery stats and Battery Monitor Widget:





















Wifi advanced settings, "Keep wifi on during sleep" is set to "Never". Location access is turned off.

First thing I noticed that battery stats seems to be tracking more items than previously. By this I mean, J.C. has incorporated the battery stats function into this build. The only way one got this function in his previous build dated 20130304 was to use a patch created by Dorregaray or Tbob's WebOS like app switcher patch in which he had incorporated Dorregaray's patch because they conflicted with each other if installed separately. I had been using Tbob's patch and it only tracked several functions. Battery stats in this latest rom seems to be tracking more. You will also notice that during the entire 12 hours, wifi stayed off and the TP woke up very infrequently. This is because I have Location access turned off. With it turned on, Wifi is on almost constantly as is Awake tracking. Lastly, BMW is showing great battery drain. You'll notice a lot of -3mA readings. I rarely got that kind of performance with the 20130304 rom.

Now here is the rub. As I reported previously, I had installed the 20130418 rom and did not catch at first that battery stats had been incorporated. Plus, I like Tbob's WebOS like app switcher, so I installed his patch and within a couple of hours started getting weird screen behavior. It was like a ghost was tapping on my screen making my TP do things. As soon as I restored back to 20130304, the behavior stopped and has not returned so far since installing 20130418 again, without Tbob's patch. Will hope is was just a glitch of the first installation. I'll be watching to see if it starts happening again. Maybe Tbob will be kind enough to create a switcher patch without the battery stats.


----------



## rollerbabe

I've been testing a few things too. I'm convinced it's Gapps that causes battery drain.

I wiped my device again (ACMEUninstaller-->Doctor (3.0.4)-->ACMEInstaller) and installed SGA's Apr 02 build WITHOUT Gapps.
Installed Battery Monitor Widget Pro and One Power Guard from local apk.

I am getting mostly -1ma now, with the occasional -2ma.

Going to install Gapps tonight and see what happens.


----------



## nevertells

rollerbabe said:


> I've been testing a few things too. I'm convinced it's Gapps that causes battery drain.
> 
> I wiped my device again (ACMEUninstaller-->Doctor (3.0.4)-->ACMEInstaller) and installed SGA's Apr 02 build WITHOUT Gapps.
> Installed Battery Monitor Widget Pro and One Power Guard from local apk.
> 
> I am getting mostly -1ma now, with the occasional -2ma.
> 
> Going to install Gapps tonight and see what happens.


 Interesting to know, but what use is an Android device without access to the Play Store and Google applications. Turning off Location access goes a long way to helping cut down on battery usage. Its been known for a long time that Android devices are battery hogs. There are too many applications running in the background that are constantly checking on something or another. Turning off Location access helps cut down on a lot of that and thus battery usage.


----------



## rollerbabe

Not useless if you don't use Google's mail/store/other crap. Install a basic browser (dolphin is great) and other apps directly from apk (or amazon) and enjoy. The goal is to have a nice little tablet on the coffee table to browse with or use occasionally with no real heavy use. Hence the need for it to stay alive as long as possible. I've done this with my 3 year old ipad1 and with occasional use such as quickly checking the weather/news/imdb and it lasted 153 days without a charge. What Apple does to achieve this, I don't know.

It's correct that it's well known that Android sucks for battery life. It's easy to point that out, however then what is the point of this thread? I've used many other Android devices and have the same problems. One Power Guard seems to help somewhat on most of the devices I've tested on and yes location services needs to be turned off as well.

I should point out that after installing Gapps this afternoon, I'm getting -5ma to -10ma with nothing else changed. And that's *without* adding a Google account, I skipped the setup. Curious to see what happens when I add an account, going to try that later. Tomorrow I may restore my nandroid backup to see if it goes back to -2 to -1ma (or if the A6 needs to be reflashed/doctored).

As for why I'm using 3.0.4? I started testing AcmeUninstaller-->Doctor--AcmeInstaller3 process using SGA's April 02 build and different WebOS Doctor's to see if there were any differences. The theory being that each WebOS Doctor ships with a different A6 firmware (which I manually flash after doctoring as well by running PmA6Updater -a).	So far 3.0.4 yielded the best results.	WIth 3.0.0 and 3.0.2 I was usually getting -7ma.



nevertells said:


> Interesting to know, but what use is an Android device without access to the Play Store and Google applications. Turning off Location access goes a long way to helping cut down on battery usage. Its been known for a long time that Android devices are battery hogs. There are too many applications running in the background that are constantly checking on something or another. Turning off Location access helps cut down on a lot of that and thus battery usage.


----------



## Gradular

rollerbabe said:


> Not useless if you don't use Google's mail/store/other crap. Install a basic browser (dolphin is great) and other apps directly from apk (or amazon) and enjoy. The goal is to have a nice little tablet on the coffee table to browse with or use occasionally with no real heavy use. Hence the need for it to stay alive as long as possible. I've done this with my 3 year old ipad1 and with occasional use such as quickly checking the weather/news/imdb and it lasted 153 days without a charge. What Apple does to achieve this, I don't know.
> 
> It's correct that it's well known that Android sucks for battery life. It's easy to point that out, however then what is the point of this thread? I've used many other Android devices and have the same problems. One Power Guard seems to help somewhat on most of the devices I've tested on and yes location services needs to be turned off as well.
> 
> I should point out that after installing Gapps this afternoon, I'm getting -5ma to -10ma with nothing else changed. And that's *without* adding a Google account, I skipped the setup. Curious to see what happens when I add an account, going to try that later. Tomorrow I may restore my nandroid backup to see if it goes back to -2 to -1ma (or if the A6 needs to be reflashed/doctored).
> 
> As for why I'm using 3.0.4? I started testing AcmeUninstaller-->Doctor--AcmeInstaller3 process using SGA's April 02 build and different WebOS Doctor's to see if there were any differences. The theory being that each WebOS Doctor ships with a different A6 firmware (which I manually flash after doctoring as well by running PmA6Updater -a).	So far 3.0.4 yielded the best results.	WIth 3.0.0 and 3.0.2 I was usually getting -7ma.


So what numbers did you see in 3.0.5?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## rollerbabe

Gradular said:


> So what numbers did you see in 3.0.5?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Lol haven't tried yet. But I doubt it will be better than -1ma


----------



## nevertells

rollerbabe said:


> Not useless if you don't use Google's mail/store/other crap. Install a basic browser (dolphin is great) and other apps directly from apk (or amazon) and enjoy. The goal is to have a nice little tablet on the coffee table to browse with or use occasionally with no real heavy use. Hence the need for it to stay alive as long as possible. I've done this with my 3 year old ipad1 and with occasional use such as quickly checking the weather/news/imdb and it lasted 153 days without a charge. What Apple does to achieve this, I don't know.
> 
> It's correct that it's well known that Android sucks for battery life. It's easy to point that out, however then what is the point of this thread? I've used many other Android devices and have the same problems. One Power Guard seems to help somewhat on most of the devices I've tested on and yes location services needs to be turned off as well.
> 
> I should point out that after installing Gapps this afternoon, I'm getting -5ma to -10ma with nothing else changed. And that's *without* adding a Google account, I skipped the setup. Curious to see what happens when I add an account, going to try that later. Tomorrow I may restore my nandroid backup to see if it goes back to -2 to -1ma (or if the A6 needs to be reflashed/doctored).
> 
> As for why I'm using 3.0.4? I started testing AcmeUninstaller-->Doctor--AcmeInstaller3 process using SGA's April 02 build and different WebOS Doctor's to see if there were any differences. The theory being that each WebOS Doctor ships with a different A6 firmware (which I manually flash after doctoring as well by running PmA6Updater -a).	So far 3.0.4 yielded the best results.	WIth 3.0.0 and 3.0.2 I was usually getting -7ma.


From your own description of what you use your TouchPad for, you would be better off using WebOS. It gets phenomenal battery life awake and asleep.

I'm curious how long you have owned and used your TouchPad?

Would you mind explaining in more detail the process you described about flashing the A6 firmware, where you found out about it, how you have been doing it in more detail, etc. There are a lot of folks who would be extremely interested in it. Thanks


----------



## rollerbabe

I disagree...while I love the WebOS interface, the web browsers I've tried in WebOS seem sluggish in comparison to either the built-in Android browser or Dolphin. And I doubt there will be any improvement there since theres not really any development for WebOS on the touchpad. And in sleep mode I would get a week or two out of the device if I turned on airplane mode. With the battery improvements in Android on the touchpad lately I think the battery would last longer than that.

I've had the device since the firesale.

As for the A6 firmware, I read about it on webosnation I believe. Was curious about it since jcsullins mentioned the A6 controller firmware was flaky.
Not sure if that command actually does anything that Doctor doesn't already do but the output says:

[email protected]:/# PmA6Updater -a

processing file: /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
A6 device: /dev/a6_0
2.13.27 (0x020d001b)
fw file size: 43975
fw file mapped at: 0x2ac7d000
Firmware update complete

processing file: /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.01
A6 device: /dev/a6_1
2.7.29 (0x0207001d)
fw file size: 30887
fw file mapped at: 0x2aae5000
Firmware update complete



nevertells said:


> From your own description of what you use your TouchPad for, you would be better off using WebOS. It gets phenomenal battery life awake and asleep.
> 
> I'm curious how long you have owned and used your TouchPad?
> 
> Would you mind explaining in more detail the process you described about flashing the A6 firmware, where you found out about it, how you have been doing it in more detail, etc. There are a lot of folks who would be extremely interested in it. Thanks


----------



## nevertells

rollerbabe said:


> I disagree...while I love the WebOS interface, the web browsers I've tried in WebOS seem sluggish in comparison to either the built-in Android browser or Dolphin. And I doubt there will be any improvement there since theres not really any development for WebOS on the touchpad. And in sleep mode I would get a week or two out of the device if I turned on airplane mode. With the battery improvements in Android on the touchpad lately I think the battery would last longer than that.
> 
> I've had the device since the firesale.
> 
> As for the A6 firmware, I read about it on webosnation I believe. Was curious about it since jcsullins mentioned the A6 controller firmware was flaky.
> Not sure if that command actually does anything that Doctor doesn't already do but the output says:
> 
> [email protected]:/# PmA6Updater -a
> 
> processing file: /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
> A6 device: /dev/a6_0
> 2.13.27 (0x020d001b)
> fw file size: 43975
> fw file mapped at: 0x2ac7d000
> Firmware update complete
> 
> processing file: /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.01
> A6 device: /dev/a6_1
> 2.7.29 (0x0207001d)
> fw file size: 30887
> fw file mapped at: 0x2aae5000
> Firmware update complete


Looks like it would allow one to flash from any one of the versions of WebOS Doctor no matter which one you actually have installed.

Hate to ask this, I'm guessing what you explained is the command one uses and the output one sees, but really need all the steps to flash the firmware. Does one do this from the TouchPad or from one's PC with the TouchPad connected via the USB cable? What folder is Web doctor in? Do you extract the firmware file or does the command do that? Thanks for indulging my questions.


----------



## rollerbabe

Yes I think you can flash any version as long as you have the a6 firmware.txt files from that version.

The firmware files already exist in the WebOS filesystem. And PmA6Updater is already in the path too. So you just have to put WebOS into developer mode, connect your touchpad to your PC and run novaterm.bat to connect to commandline. Then run PmA6Updater -a

However like i said, I really don't know if this does anything at all, I just read this information over on another forum (likely webosnation) and decided to give it a try.
The output at least makes it sound like its flashing the firmware...



nevertells said:


> Looks like it would allow one to flash from any one of the versions of WebOS Doctor no matter which one you actually have installed.
> 
> Hate to ask this, I'm guessing what you explained is the command one uses and the output one sees, but really need all the steps to flash the firmware. Does one do this from the TouchPad or from one's PC with the TouchPad connected via the USB cable? What folder is Web doctor in? Do you extract the firmware file or does the command do that? Thanks for indulging my questions.


----------



## nevertells

rollerbabe said:


> Yes I think you can flash any version as long as you have the a6 firmware.txt files from that version.
> 
> The firmware files already exist in the WebOS filesystem. And PmA6Updater is already in the path too. So you just have to put WebOS into developer mode, connect your touchpad to your PC and run novaterm.bat to connect to commandline. Then run PmA6Updater -a
> 
> However like i said, I really don't know if this does anything at all, I just read this information over on another forum (likely webosnation) and decided to give it a try.
> The output at least makes it sound like its flashing the firmware...


Do you put the TouchPad into recovery mode?(hold volume up during boot)


----------



## steventrannn

What app can I use to monitor battery drain in WebOS?


----------



## rollerbabe

nevertells said:


> Do you put the TouchPad into recovery mode?(hold volume up during boot)


No I just plugged it in and ran novaterm.bat and connected. However Developer Mode must be enabled in WebOS.


----------



## nevertells

rollerbabe said:


> No I just plugged it in and ran novaterm.bat and connected. However Developer Mode must be enabled in WebOS.


Yeah, that was one of the first things I did so I could install and use Preware. Thanks


----------



## rollerbabe

steventrannn said:


> What app can I use to monitor battery drain in WebOS?


Yes I'd love to know this too...anything similar to BMW?


----------



## robi

rollerbabe said:


> No I just plugged it in and ran novaterm.bat and connected. However Developer Mode must be enabled in WebOS.


So if you have a terminal app in WebOS you can just run it from there too..

sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Colchiro

I tried to install a terminal app from preware and it failed with 404.


----------



## Gradular

steventrannn said:


> What app can I use to monitor battery drain in WebOS?


 govnah gives ma drain as well as processor speeds. Its the app you use to overclock in webos.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## steventrannn

Gradular said:


> govnah gives ma drain as well as processor speeds. Its the app you use to overclock in webos.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Does Govnah report battery drain rate when the TP is in sleep mode?


----------



## nevertells

steventrannn said:


> Does Govnah report battery drain rate when the TP is in sleep mode?


No. I am not aware of a BMW equivalent for WebOS. Govnah and Dr. Battery will give you info only while the TouchPad is awake.


----------



## drmarble

I IRCed with jcsullins about battery use in WebOS on #cyanogenmod-touchpad at freenode. Here is the result:
<jcsullins> drmarble: there is a sysfs entry that gives the total mAh reading on the battery
<jcsullins> so I take a reading, then let it sleep for X hrs and then take another reading ... substract and divide by time
<jcsullins> I think it's /sys/devices/i2c-3/3-0031/getrawcoulomb
<jcsullins> yeah, that's correct /sys/.../getrawcoulomb I mentioned above
<jcsullins> I just take a reading, disconnect USB cable and then let it sleep for X hrs and then reconnect and take another reading
As I recall, it gives the value in microamps so they will be 1000 times bigger than the mA we are expecting. I'm not certain. You can figure it out if it is 1000 times too big or too small.
You have th get that reading using terminal in WebOS or using a novacom shell.
jcsullins says that his battery drain is low (~2mA) in WebOS unless there is an a6 problem then it goes up to ~17mA.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Colchiro

I just flashed the A6 in 2 TP's and let them sleep for the night. We'll see how they do tomorrow.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> I just flashed the A6 in 2 TP's and let them sleep for the night. We'll see how they do tomorrow.


 Would you explain exactly how you did it please. Thanks!


----------



## Fletch

I flashed A6 as per jcsullins instructions in the CM10 thread. Just connect to WebOS with novaterm and run the command he posted in that thread. And yes, it definitely improved my drain while sleeping.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Colchiro said:


> Would you explain exactly how you did it please. Thanks!


Hopefully someone will detail out an idiots guide for doing this; ripe for a video too [Taps mic... anyone, anyone?]

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Gradular

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Hopefully someone will detail out an idiots guide for doing this; ripe for a video too [Taps mic... anyone, anyone?]
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


 Im gonna try... just might be a bit

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> I flashed A6 as per jcsullins instructions in the CM10 thread. Just connect to WebOS with novaterm and run the command he posted in that thread. And yes, it definitely improved my drain while sleeping.


Care to explain the exact steps you followed to do this. I plead ignorance!







I've never used ADB, novaterm, I don't do Linux and I barely got by using a few dos commands back in the day. Don't assume like so many do that myself or most of the folks who frequent these forums that we know anything about this. As Grimm suggested, it's got to be an "Idiot's Guide". Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> Care to explain the exact steps you followed to do this.


First of all, this is a dangerous operation. If you don't let it finish or it reboots before it finishes or fails to finish, you could have to run thru the debrick process. *Continue at your own risk!*

Boot your touchpad into WebOs and connect your usb cable. You can ignore the Usb Mode dialog since we don't need the "usb drive" to copy any files.

Open windows explorer or my computer and find your terminal folder for Palm. It should be "C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc	erminal". Inside that folder you should find a novaterm.bat file. Double click that to bring up a NovaTerm window.

In Novaterm, click on "File" and choose "Connect". It should bring up a "Select device to connect" dialog with a long number in it, meaning it found your Touchpad via the usb cable. Click "OK" on the dialog.

Now highlight this command and right-click on it and choose "copy":



Code:


PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00

Now right-click in the novaterm window and that line should be pasted into it for you. Now click the "enter" key on your keyboard and it should start flashing your A6 chip. It will take a minute.

When it finishes, you'll see "Firmware update complete".

In Novaterm, click "Disconnect" under the file menu. Now you can disconnect and reboot into CWM.


----------



## Fletch

Colchiro said:


> In Novaterm, click on "File" and choose "Connect". It should bring up a "Select device to connect" dialog with a long number in it, meaning it found your Touchpad via the usb cable. Click "OK" on the dialog.


I'm not positive, but you might need to have WebOS Developer Mode enabled to allow connections from Novaterm.


----------



## Colchiro

Fletch said:


> I'm not positive, but you might need to have WebOS Developer Mode enabled to allow connections from Novaterm.


You may be right.


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> You may be right.


Per Rollerbabe in post 210 in response to a question I asked him about this:

"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]No I just plugged it in and ran novaterm.bat and connected. However Developer Mode must be enabled in WebOS."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Most of us who know our way around WebOS know that to allow the use of Preware, the TouchPad has to be in developer mode.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thank Colchiro for explaining what has to be done in plain, easy to understand terms.







[/background]


----------



## JohnA2u

So developer mode required? Yes? No? How do you enable developer mode on the Touch pad. I've spent maybe 30 minutes wandering around in webos on the Touch pad. It is a very foreign land to me.

OK I googled it.
To turn on developer mode in webos
Type : webos20090606 in the "just type" box on the main screen.
Boom ! A developer mode icon pops up.
Now the question is do we need to do this? I just wasn't sure from the previous post.


----------



## Colchiro

JohnA2u said:


> Now the question is do we need to do this? I just wasn't sure from the previous post.


If clicking "connect" can't see your device, you probably need it. 

No harm in trying. The critical part comes when you paste into Novaterm and press "enter". Once you press "enter", that's the part you want to finish.


----------



## JohnA2u

I'm about to expose my Webos newbyness.
1. What is preware
2. Is this reflashing of the a6 a good idea for all touch pad users or too risky unless you are having severe battery drain issues.
3. Does this help in cm9 and 10?
4. Reading through this thread I have learned (I think) that webos doctor is an HP maintainance feature that will reflash or upgrade webos on to your touch pad. A. True B.false C.totally missing the point. D.Take away his sync cable
5. Is the logic behind this to clean up corruption in webos?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> I'm about to expose my Webos newbyness.
> 1. What is preware
> 2. Is this reflashing of the a6 a good idea for all touch pad users or too risky unless you are having severe battery drain issues.
> 3. Does this help in cm9 and 10?
> 4. Reading through this thread I have learned (I think) that webos doctor is an HP maintainance feature that will reflash or upgrade webos on to your touch pad. A. True B.false C.totally missing the point. D.Take away his sync cable
> 5. Is the logic behind this to clean up corruption in webos?


1)WebOS software
2)yes if you're an experienced user.
3)yes and WebOS
4)A or do this. Unplugging the device while running the Doctor is just as dangerous
5)No


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> First of all, this is a dangerous operation. If you don't let it finish or it reboots before it finishes or fails to finish, you could have to run thru the debrick process. *Continue at your own risk!*
> 
> Boot your touchpad into WebOs and connect your usb cable. You can ignore the Usb Mode dialog since we don't need the "usb drive" to copy any files.
> 
> Open windows explorer or my computer and find your terminal folder for Palm. It should be "C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc	erminal". Inside that folder you should find a novaterm.bat file. Double click that to bring up a NovaTerm window.
> 
> In Novaterm, click on "File" and choose "Connect". It should bring up a "Select device to connect" dialog with a long number in it, meaning it found your Touchpad via the usb cable. Click "OK" on the dialog.
> 
> Now highlight this command and right-click on it and choose "copy":
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
> 
> Now right-click in the novaterm window and that line should be pasted into it for you. Now click the "enter" key on your keyboard and it should start flashing your A6 chip. It will take a minute.
> 
> When it finishes, you'll see "Firmware update complete".
> 
> In Novaterm, click "Disconnect" under the file menu. Now you can disconnect and reboot into CWM.


Great guide thanks for putting it up, I admit it was my first time using Novaterm but your instructions made it possible. Big thanks to Jcsullins for giving us this great insite into the inner workings of the HP Touchpads Firmware. Now with this knowledge HP Touchpad users can make this part of their regular maintenance.

Here is the first draft for a full guide I am working on, thanks to everyone who took the time to post about it here









*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware*

1)Boot into WebOS and just type: webos20090606
-Select Developer mode, slide the toggle to on and press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw&#8230;" you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now relfashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.

*the first half of the video is done...


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Ah yes my friend I have seen the Gunslinger signal shinning off the DarkTower and the video has now been planned. First I had to troubleshoot a win64 issue and read Colchiro instructions with JohnA2u post about enabling developer mode in WebOS. Now its all tested and approved
> .
> 
> Great guide thanks for putting it up, I admit it was my first time using Novaterm but your instructions made it possible. Big thanks to Jcsullins for giving us this great insite into the inner workings of the HP Touchpads Firmware. Now with this knowledge HP Touchpad users can make this part of their regular maintenance.
> 
> Here is the first draft for a full guide I am working on, thanks to everyone who took the time to post about it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to Reflash the A6 Firmware*
> 
> 1)Boot into WebOS and just type: webos20090606
> -Select Developer mode, slide the toggle to on and press submit.
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> 2)Install Java and the Novacom software
> 
> 3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
> -Now run the Terminal.bat*
> -Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw&#8230;" you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.
> 
> 4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
> -Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
> *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
> -Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
> -Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
> - In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
> -Congratulations you have now relfashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.
> 
> *the first half of the video is done...


Looks good, however, you need to change a couple of things:

1)Boot into WebOS and just type: webos20090606
-Select Developer mode, slide the toggle to on and press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

Suggested changes:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-tap[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]*WARNING:* Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.[/background]
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2)Install [/background]Java[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] and the [/background]Novacom[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] software[/background]

Suggested changes:

2) If you already have your PC configured to install Android, if so proceed to step 3.
 If not you need to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Install [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]Java[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] and the [/background]Novacom[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] software.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You might want to actually post the links under step 2 for Java and Novacom. Some folks might not see the obvious fact that the link is in the words.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That's all I can see. The changes I am suggesting is to hopefully make this easy for the boobs too. Nice job.[/background]


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Looks good, however, you need to change a couple of things:
> 
> 1)Boot into WebOS and just type: webos20090606
> -Select Developer mode, slide the toggle to on and press submit.
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> Suggested changes:
> 
> 1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
> -tap[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]*WARNING:* Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.[/background]
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2)Install [/background]Java[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] and the [/background]Novacom[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] software[/background]
> 
> Suggested changes:
> 
> 2) If you may already have your PC configured to install Android, if so proceed to step 3.
> If not you need to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Install [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]Java[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] and the [/background]Novacom[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] software.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You might want to actually post the links under step 2 for Java and Novacom. Some folks might not see the obvious fact that the link is in the words.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That's all I can see. The changes I am suggesting is to hopefully make this easy for the boobs too. Nice job.[/background]


Thanks those are some good suggestions, I will make changes. I'm editing the video now, having some audio driver issues with win8. I did remember to mention those things in the video too, so everything should match up well once I add the corrections.


----------



## craigsouthwick

This boob was ableto follow the directions. One minor thing - once the USB is plugged in you have to tap the USB symbol to move on.

Is there any reason to update to WebOS 3.06? Im on 3.05

Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Looks good, however, you need to change a couple of things:
> 
> 1)Boot into WebOS and just type: webos20090606
> -Select Developer mode, slide the toggle to on and press submit.
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> Suggested changes:
> 
> 1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
> -tap[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]*WARNING:* Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.[/background]
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2)Install [/background]Java[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] and the [/background]Novacom[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] software[/background]
> 
> Suggested changes:
> 
> 2) If you already have your PC configured to install Android, if so proceed to step 3.
> If not you need to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Install [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]Java[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] and the [/background]Novacom[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] software.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You might want to actually post the links under step 2 for Java and Novacom. Some folks might not see the obvious fact that the link is in the words.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]That's all I can see. The changes I am suggesting is to hopefully make this easy for the boobs too. Nice job.[/background]


Here is the second draft with corrections, i'm uploading the video now. kept having issues with my mic being too sensitive







Did you want to add the video to your OP or should I start a second thread about fixing the issue?

HP TouchPad Heavy Battery Drain issues during deep sleep (Important):

The Problem:
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with Touchpads A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

The Solution:
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

How to Reflash the A6 Firmware

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a)Download Java:
http://java.com/en/download/

b)Download Novacom Universal Installer:
https://code.google..../downloads/list

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:/Program Files/Palm, Inc/Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:/Windows/SysWOW64 Or C:/program files/java/bin/javaw.exe and paste it into C:/Windows/System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now relfashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.

A6 Firmware Threads & Info:

Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad
http://rootzwiki.com...on-hp-touchpad/

How to test your battery drain during sleep:
-To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
https://play.google....1.bmw&hl=en
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (*F29C) or 5800 (*S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
Or
-You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
https://play.google....puoverlay&hl=en
-Watch the instructional video Here.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

It would be a good idea to quote or link this A6 proceedure in the op of this thread.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> It would be a good idea to quote or link this A6 proceedure in the op of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Are you reading my mind


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> 1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
> -Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
> WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> 3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
> -Now run the Terminal.bat*
> -Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw&#8230;" you will need to copy the Javaw.exe from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.
> 
> 4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok


I have Java & Novacom installed

I did [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]copy the Javaw.exe from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.[/background]

When I run the novaterm.bat file, I get the following error message:

Unable to connect to service

I must have missed something, I did watch the video.


----------



## garux

never mind. i got it to work by re-installing the Novacom Univeral Installer.

Sorry for the bother.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

garux said:


> never mind. i got it to work by re-installing the Novacom Univeral Installer.
> 
> Sorry for the bother.


Nice I was just about to suggest this


----------



## nevertells

craigsouthwick said:


> This boob was ableto follow the directions. One minor thing - once the USB is plugged in you have to tap the USB symbol to move on.
> 
> Is there any reason to update to WebOS 3.06? Im on 3.05
> 
> Thanks


No, you don't tap the USB synbol to move on, just plug in the USB cable and run the command from your PC. There is no WebOS 3.06, 3.05 was the last version released.


----------



## craigsouthwick

Thanks and the question was kinda silly. I never use webos so why should i care which version it is?


----------



## synchron

Is anyone brave enough to attempt reflashing the A6 firmware via xecutah/xserver/xterminal preware package? This would avoid using a cable and a pc. I'd do it myself but I don't want a catastrophe. IOW, I'm too chicken.


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Nice I was just about to suggest this


Thanks so much for taking time to put all this together for us. Without these guides and videos, I for one would be lost.


----------



## DarkMoS

synchron said:


> Is anyone brave enough to attempt reflashing the A6 firmware via xecutah/xserver/xterminal preware package? This would avoid using a cable and a pc. I'd do it myself but I don't want a catastrophe. IOW, I'm too chicken.


That's what I did:
-boot to webos,
-launch executah+xterm,
-type "PmA6Updater -a"
-wait for it to finish
-reboot to Android and enjoy longer lasting battery


----------



## nevertells

DarkMoS said:


> That's what I did:
> -boot to webos,
> -launch executah+xterm,
> -type "PmA6Updater -a"
> -wait for it to finish
> -reboot to Android and enjoy longer lasting battery


Why didn't you use *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00?*


----------



## steventrannn

Do I need to uninstall Cyanogenmod before I reflash the A6 firmware? Will this battery drain fix work on CM9 or is this for CM10 only?


----------



## nevertells

steventrannn said:


> Do I need to uninstall Cyanogenmod before I reflash the A6 firmware? Will this battery drain fix work on CM9 or is this for CM10 only?


You don't need to uninstall anything. This fix is a hardware fix that applies to any OS installed on the TouchPad. Just follow Roland's instructions.


----------



## DarkMoS

nevertells said:


> Why didn't you use *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00?*


I just used the command given a couple of pages ago out of laziness as it flashes the 2 A6 firmwares in one go.
From what I saw on Webosnation, only the 00 part of the A6 chipset is dealing with charging so your command is anyway enough.


----------



## Xsever

Is flashing the A6 firmware resulting in any drain lower than -5ma or is that the best drain one can achieve?

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## nevertells

Xsever said:


> Is flashing the A6 firmware resulting in any drain lower than -5ma or is that the best drain one can achieve?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


This process is so new, think you are going to have to wait for a few days till word gets out, folks flash the firmware and then test for a while. Roland is doing his best to get the word out here and over on XDA. We can all help by posting in the other forums we visit the link to his guide here:

http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-42613/

Tell them to scroll down to the troubleshooting section, it's the first thing in that section. I personally think this is important. With all the folks that have had issues with their TouchPad becoming bricked, hopefully this is a good preventative maintenance step to avoid that.

For what it is worth, one of my TP's gets as low as -3mA. One guy reported that without Gapps installed, he was seeing -1mA. If you don't care about Google knowing your location, turn off location services under settings/Location Access. That helps alot when one's TP is asleep.


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> This process is so new, think you are going to have to wait for a few days till word gets out, folks flash the firmware and then test for a while. Roland is doing his best to get the word out here and over on XDA. We can all help by posting in the other forums we visit the link to his guide here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-42613/
> 
> Tell them to scroll down to the troubleshooting section, it's the first thing in that section. I personally think this is important. With all the folks that have had issues with their TouchPad becoming bricked, hopefully this is a good preventative maintenance step to avoid that.
> 
> For what it is worth, one of my TP's gets as low as -3mA. One guy reported that without Gapps installed, he was seeing -1mA. If you don't care about Google knowing your location, turn off location services under settings/Location Access. That helps alot when one's TP is asleep.


I have gapps installed for sure and location access turned off and wifi off after 15 mins.

I get -5ma pretty much steady. Just wondering what the rest is getting after the firmware flash.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## nevertells

Xsever said:


> I have gapps installed for sure and location access turned off and wifi off after 15 mins.
> 
> I get -5ma pretty much steady. Just wondering what the rest is getting after the firmware flash.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


One way to find out would be to backup, save it to your PC and flash, then test.









OH, and then post what happens here.


----------



## Mossy

I flashed my 32GB using the webOS approach with Xterm +Xecutah from Preware and "PmA6Updater -a" command about a week ago.

With WIFI off on sleep and Location services off, I see -3/-4 readings routinely with BMW
Never seen less than -3

If I turn on Location services the readings jump to -20/-30 and highly variable with ocassoonal spikes to -40 or -50ish


----------



## nevertells

Mossy said:


> I flashed my 32GB using the webOS approach with Xterm +Xecutah from Preware and "PmA6Updater -a" command about a week ago.
> 
> With WIFI off on sleep and Location services off, I see -3/-4 readings routinely with BMW
> Never seen less than -3
> 
> If I turn on Location services the readings jump to -20/-30 and highly variable with ocassoonal spikes to -40 or -50ish


Google Now does not like it if one has location services turned off and wants you to turn it on. Ask me if I care!







I like the improved battery life!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Xsever said:


> I flashed my 32GB using the webOS approach with Xterm +Xecutah from Preware and "PmA6Updater -a" command about a week ago.
> 
> With WIFI off on sleep and Location services off, I see -3/-4 readings routinely with BMW
> Never seen less than -3
> 
> If I turn on Location services the readings jump to -20/-30 and highly variable with ocassoonal spikes to -40 or -50ish


Great informative post, thanks for the info. I will test this and add it as an alternative method for reflashing the A6 firmware.


----------



## steventrannn

My battery drain rate is still -30ma after flashing the A6 firmware. What am I doing wrong? I have Location services off but the drain rate hasn't improved.


----------



## JohnA2u

Same here. As far as I can tell my battery drain is about the same . -30 to -50 is typical. I haven't seen one reading in the tens. I do have lots of news feeder apps craigslist notifier etc. I generally plug mine in if it gets below 60%. It still has plenty of run time for my daily use.


----------



## nevertells

steventrannn said:


> My battery drain rate is still -30ma after flashing the A6 firmware. What am I doing wrong? I have Location services off but the drain rate hasn't improved.


Make sure settiings/Locations Access/locations services is turned off. Also, settings/wifi three dots upper right corner, advanced, "Keep wifi turned on during sleep" set it to "never". Take two asprin, wait until the morning and report back.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> My battery drain rate is still -30ma after flashing the A6 firmware. What am I doing wrong? I have Location services off but the drain rate hasn't improved.


Hey guys this weekend I was testing deep sleep with the last two CM10 Roms. I have also noticed a higher battery drain all of a sudden and started looking for a cause. I think the latest CM10 build 04/18 has a higher average battery drain during sleep than 03/04. I have begun testing this theory and its possible that this is what you guys are experiencing too. Please flashback to 03/04 and see if you get the same results as me. I left 03/04 sleeping all night yesterday and they day before but had the normal low -4/-10ma battery drain again, would you guys give this a try?


----------



## JohnA2u

I'm currently running latest nightly of cm9. I tend to bounce back and forth. My lowest reading during sleep was -29 today . I do have location services on and lots of news reader apps. I set it to wifi during sleep to never today but it wouldn't connect when I woke it up without toggling wifi on and off. Last time I was on cm10 4/18 wifi connected right away when I woke it up. Since this thread isn't specific to a certain rom I guess it would be a good idea to include what we are running.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

JohnA2u said:


> I'm currently running latest nightly of cm9. I tend to bounce back and forth. My lowest reading during sleep was -29 today . I do have location services on and lots of news reader apps. I set it to wifi during sleep to never today but it wouldn't connect when I woke it up without toggling wifi on and off. Last time I was on cm10 4/18 wifi connected right away when I woke it up. Since this thread isn't specific to a certain rom I guess it would be a good idea to include what we are running.


For CM9 I like Jcsullins low battery drain build, has this not been included in the newest CM9 nightly yet?






http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-9-20130318-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip


----------



## Xsever

Just to give you guys some perspective, my Galaxy S3 running AOKP 4.2.2 with WiFi and data shutoff at night drains at a steady -12ma. Location access is definitely ON.

Anyone with other Android devices and drain numbers?

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## robi

Now there may not be a need for this as there is a kickstarter project to get Android Apps to webOS through an application compatibility layer (ACL).

More here: http://goo.gl/ZIEZt

sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RolandDeschain79

robi said:


> Now there may not be a need for this as there is a kickstarter project to get Android Apps to webOS through an application compatibility layer (ACL).
> 
> More here: http://goo.gl/ZIEZt
> 
> sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


Thanks for the link! It looks interesting and would have gotten a lot of support a year ago but this project might be a little late to the party now. I mean Facebook running in WebOS is a little lack luster when WebOS already supports it. I want to know how many apps we can expect to work at launch and what the limitations are.

This reminds me of a video project i'm work on the uses SDL to get PC RPG games (Baldurs gate) working on android. It works but its a bit sketchy and getting just a handful of games working has taken a longtime. Link to the site and their guide below; I'll have a video about it eventually with rewritten instructions.

http://forums.gibber...showtopic=24499


----------



## nevertells

robi said:


> Now there may not be a need for this as there is a kickstarter project to get Android Apps to webOS through an application compatibility layer (ACL).
> 
> More here: http://goo.gl/ZIEZt
> 
> sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


Full disclosure are you associated with the pic project?


----------



## steventrannn

nevertells said:


> Make sure settiings/Locations Access/locations services is turned off. Also, settings/wifi three dots upper right corner, advanced, "Keep wifi turned on during sleep" set it to "never". Take two asprin, wait until the morning and report back.


Battery drain rate is still around -30ma w/ location services off & "keep wifi turned on during sleep" set to "never." Should I flash the A6 firmware again? I'm currently on cm9 4/7 nightly. For those w/ cm9 & flashed the A6 firmware, what is your battery drain rate during sleep?


----------



## nevertells

steventrannn said:


> Battery drain rate is still around -30ma w/ location services off & "keep wifi turned on during sleep" set to "never." Should I flash the A6 firmware again? I'm currently on cm9 4/7 nightly. For those w/ cm9 & flashed the A6 firmware, what is your battery drain rate during sleep?


There is the problem. You didn't mention before that you are running CM9. Whatever J.C. did to improve battery drain in CM10, he did not put it in CM9. Getting -30 in CM9 is quite acceptable.


----------



## Gradular

Xsever said:


> Just to give you guys some perspective, my Galaxy S3 running AOKP 4.2.2 with WiFi and data shutoff at night drains at a steady -12ma. Location access is definitely ON.
> 
> Anyone with other Android devices and drain numbers?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


 My SGT2 gets about 70-100 ma during sleep running CM10.1 nightly with location on. I'll post my phone in a bit.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Xsever

Gradular said:


> My SGT2 gets about 70-100 ma during sleep running CM10.1 nightly with location on. I'll post my phone in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I am running Task650 4.2.2 build on the S3. The -5ma we are getting with the TP is simply phenomenal. Thanks to all those who contributed.

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello HP TouchPad users, great news! Jcsullins has added a new CM9 low battery drain build. It should incorporate all the CM9 improvements with his incredibly low battery drain modifications. Huge thank you to Jcsullins for this updated build, his low battery builds are my main CM9 Roms. I will do some testing and post my BMWhistory.

cm-9-20130429-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip


----------



## robi

nevertells said:


> Full disclosure are you associated with the pic project?


No.

sent from my TouchPad 4G using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chadster1976

Just updated to 418 version of the ROM and did the a6 firmware flash. First thing I noticed was that my tab isn't getting warm on the touchstone after it's full. That's a great improvement! I am not seeing battery pull less than 22mA during deep sleep.

Wi-Fi is set to off when sleeping and location services are turned off.

Can anyone else confirm better battery pull from the March update of the time vs the April?

Edit: Just checked battery logs and I am now seeing 3-5 ma on sleep. Not sure why last night was at 20 to 25. Must be some application keeping things awake.


----------



## Colchiro

There was some speculation that the 0418 build wasn't able to achieve -5 ma. during sleep. Thanks for reporting your results.

When you clear the cache and flash a rom, it'll take about a day before the caches are rebuilt. During that time, battery use will be elevated.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> There was some speculation that the 0418 build wasn't able to achieve -5 ma. during sleep. Thanks for reporting your results.
> 
> When you clear the cache and flash a rom, it'll take about a day before the caches are rebuilt. During that time, battery use will be elevated.


FYI, I'm seeing in the -5 to -8mA range on J.C.'s 0418 build.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> FYI, I'm seeing in the -5 to -8mA range on J.C.'s 0418 build.


Good to hear you're getting normal drains with this build, a bit overdue with that info Nevertells







 I always cross my fingers when I notice any sort of issue and ask others to test. I'm not sure why it seems take longer to get back to a normal level after flashing this build. I have seen an unusual amount of complaints about this on YouTube. I tell people to flash back if they are having problems. I always request to see BMW history (even from nevertells but almost no one provides it so its hard to see how long they have been testing for. If you look at the comments on the A6 Firmware video, one guy is repeatedly complaining about it but when I tell him to post here he says he can't lol. I think I found that I reflashed the Rom and it was normal after that







Sometimes a single screenshot is worth a million words.


----------



## synchron

On the new CM9 4/30 experimental, I'm currently seeing -3 to -5mA readings. On CM10 03/04, I'm also seeing -3 to -5. Don't really feel the need to update to 04/18 yet. I always ensure sync/wifi/bluetooth/network locations are all off in order to get consistency on these low readings.

I'm also successful flashing A6 firmware without the cable/java/novaterm hassle. I installed wterm from Preware in WebOS, then set it up for root by giving it a password. I increased the terminal fontsize so I can see what I'm typing and then keyed in the '*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*' command. Takes around 20 to 25 seconds or so for the flash to complete. Doing this the 1st time my drain readings went from -11 down to -3. With wterm, now everything's all set, I just have to run it and tap the up arrow key/enter from its built-in virtual keyboard which remembers the command. Very easy and straightforward approach. Thank you Jcsullins!


----------



## Gradular

synchron said:


> On the new CM9 4/30 experimental, I'm currently seeing -3 to -5mA readings. On CM10 03/04, I'm also seeing -3 to -5. Don't really feel the need to update to 04/18 yet. I always ensure sync/wifi/bluetooth/network locations are all off in order to get consistency on these low readings.
> 
> I'm also successful flashing A6 firmware without the cable/java/novaterm hassle. I installed wterm from Preware in WebOS, then set it up for root by giving it a password. I increased the terminal fontsize so I can see what I'm typing and then keyed in the '*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*' command. Takes around 20 to 25 seconds or so for the flash to complete. Doing this the 1st time my drain readings went from -11 down to -3. With wterm, now everything's all set, I just have to run it and tap the up arrow key/enter from its built-in virtual keyboard which remembers the command. Very easy and straightforward approach. Thank you Jcsullins!


Good to know! I hardly have time to sit at the computer during the week, so being able to do this without hooking up is good to know!

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnA2u

I did the A6 procedure a few days ago. I was running the latest nightly cm9 and found my lowest mA was -29. I updated to JCSullens cm10. 0418 on Monday. I left the Touchpad sleeping while I went to work today with wifi off but location services on. Over the course of about 10 hours of sleep I lost about 5%. Pretty darn good I think. Much improved over what I was getting As you can see in the screen shot there several -3s in there.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> I did the A6 procedure a few days ago. I was was running the latest nightly cm9 and found my lowest mA was -29. I updated to JCSullens 10.1 0418 on Monday. I left the Touchpad sleeping while I went to work today with wifi off but location services on. Over the course of about 10 hours of sleep I lost about 5%. Pretty darn good I think. Much improved over what I was getting As yyou can see in the screen shot I there several -3s in there.


 Actually it's cm 10 not cm 10.1. Most of the cm 10.1 roms around have very high battery drain. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnA2u

Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

OK Roland this is for you. Shumash's Android 4.2.2, April 11 build, so you'll stop bustin' my chops







.
Three percent in almost 16 hours, not too shabby.


----------



## felipebel22

So this is my actual battery drain. And this is my history:
I'am the one Mr. Roland told you about ("that guy is always complaining about battery drain") =D. I listened to his advice, and used webos dr., and unistall and then reinstall cm10. My battery drain was perfect since then: -3,-4,-5,-6 (pikes of -20), and really stable! But after go to 1804 cm10, i discovered that this build battery drain was worst, and backed to cm10 0403. Then reflashed A6, by Roland's method, and this is my battery drain now. Tryied to use webos dr. again, but it didn't change my situation.


----------



## nevertells

felipebel22 said:


> So this is my actual battery drain. And this is my history:
> I'am the one Mr. Roland told you about ("that guy is always complaining about battery drain") =D. I listened to his advice, and used webos dr., and unistall and then reinstall cm10. My battery drain was perfect since then: -3,-4,-5,-6 (pikes of -20), and really stable! But after go to 1804 cm10, i discovered that this build battery drain was worst, and backed to cm10 0403. Then reflashed A6, by Roland's method, and this is my battery drain now. Tryied to use webos dr. again, but it didn't change my situation.


Post your battery stats for the same time frame like I did above.


----------



## JohnA2u

Came home for lunch today to find my touchpad with the plug in symbol on the screen. 0% battery. It had gone from 54% to 0% in 4 hours. Not sure why. Plugged it in and it fired up with no issues.


----------



## nevertells

JohnA2u said:


> Came home for lunch today to find my touchpad with the plug in symbol on the screen. 0% battery. It had gone from 54% to 0% in 4 hours. Not sure why. Plugged it in and it fired up with no issues.


I do not make it a habit of leaving my TouchPad laying around asleep when I am not home or overnight. Your little event is one reason, and I get the best battery life when it is turned off.









It's been several days now since J.C. released CM9 with battery saving features built in similar to CM10. Would like to hear from those of you using it how your battery drain is doing while the TP is asleep. Post a screen shot to keep Roland happy if you can.


----------



## Colchiro

JohnA2u said:


> Came home for lunch today to find my touchpad with the plug in symbol on the screen. 0% battery. It had gone from 54% to 0% in 4 hours. Not sure why. Plugged it in and it fired up with no issues.


You might try this. If it doesn't work, you might be looking at a new battery.

To help with battery life you can do these steps exactly:
Turn your touchpad ON and Charge it for 8 hours or more
Unplug it and turn it OFF and charge for 1 hour
Unplug it, turn ON wait 2 minutes and turn OFF and charge for another hour.
I've tried it on my phone, but not on a Touchpad yet.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Will steps 2 & 3 actually work?
My TP always turns itself on whenever the USB/charge cord is plugged in. I thought all of them did this?

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Will steps 2 & 3 actually work?
> My TP always turns itself on whenever the USB/charge cord is plugged in. I thought all of them did this?
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


You are correct. Plug in a USB and the TouchPad will turn on.
I've never seen this procedure before, but I suppose you could catch it at the Moboot menu and shut down from there.


----------



## felipebel22

nevertells said:


> Post your battery stats for the same time frame like I did above.


I dont if this is what you requsst from me, but its here.


----------



## Gradular

felipebel22 said:


> I dont if this is what you requsst from me, but its here.


 He's asking for the settings/battery screen.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## felipebel22

THANKS MY FRIEND. It's here.


----------



## JohnA2u

Colchiro said:


> You might try this. If it doesn't work, you might be looking at a new battery.
> 
> To help with battery life you can do these steps exactly:
> Turn your touchpad ON and Charge it for 8 hours or more
> Unplug it and turn it OFF and charge for 1 hour
> Unplug it, turn ON wait 2 minutes and turn OFF and charge for another hour.
> I've tried it on my phone, but not on a Touchpad yet.


This is the first time something like this has happened. Generally my Touchpad is really reliable. I think I just left I something running that did not allow it to sleep. Normally I would turn it off or put it on the charger. When I saw the plug symbol I didn't try to turn it on until I plugged it in.


----------



## Colchiro

I believe the procedure I posted just ensures that every lithium cell is fully charged so they all have an equal charge. It was posted by an HTC rep in another forum.

As NT suggested, you could simply turn off from the moboot menu.


----------



## nevertells

felipebel22 said:


> THANKS MY FRIEND. It's here.


Because you are using an older version of CM10(20130304), the battery stats I am looking for are not available. This version has good battery drain, just be sure location services is turned off. I think you should just stick with this version for now. There is nothing super important in the 0418 rom.


----------



## felipebel22

nevertells said:


> Because you are using an older version of CM10(20130304), the battery stats I am looking for are not available. This version has good battery drain, just be sure location services is turned off. I think you should just stick with this version for now. There is nothing super important in the 0418 rom.


Thanks for help my friend. I reflashed A6, and I will keep watching the battery drain. I will make sure the location services are turned off. Thanks a lot!


----------



## pjanoocap

Hello guys,

I re flashed the a6 and I am still experiencing some high battery drain while in sleep. Any other advice's on how I can fix this? I am running JCsullins cm10 20130418 mod.
Thank you


----------



## Gradular

felipebel22 said:


> Because you are using an older version of CM10(20130304), the battery stats I am looking for are not available. This version has good battery drain, just be sure location services is turned off. I think you should just stick with this version for now. There is nothing super important in the 0418 rom.


If you flash this file, battery stats will work. http://goo.im/devs/Dorregaray/cmtouchpad/update-cm10-20130304-battery-stats.zip Only drawback is you can't use webcm mod.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Storm

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any reason to flash my Touchpad with - "cm-9-20130429-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip" by Jcsullins -> "new CM9 low battery drain build. It should incorporate all the CM9 improvements with his incredibly low battery drain modifications"

vs "cm-9-20130430-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin.zip " by the CM9 team? if I understand correctly, both have the battery drain fix, is one better than the other, more features than the other?[/background]


----------



## Colchiro

pjanoocap said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I re flashed the a6 and I am still experiencing some high battery drain while in sleep. Any other advice's on how I can fix this? I am running JCsullins cm10 20130418 mod.
> Thank you


How high? Have you considered an app is causing it? What isn't working properly? (and where is your drain during sleep?).

Have you installed Cpu Spy Plus to see if it's really sleeping?


----------



## felipebel22

Colchiro said:


> How high? Have you considered an app is causing it? What isn't working properly? (and where is your drain during sleep?).
> 
> Have you installed Cpu Spy Plus to see if it's really sleeping?


Hey my friends, I reflashed A6, and turned off location services, and my battery drain finally backed to optimal! Location services are a pain!


----------



## Colchiro

Nice!


----------



## pjanoocap

Colchiro said:


> How high? Have you considered an app is causing it? What isn't working properly? (and where is your drain during sleep?).
> 
> Have you installed Cpu Spy Plus to see if it's really sleeping?


Well checking the battery status over in settings I can see that the touchpad is awake the whole time which causes higher battery drain then what it should be. I am sorry that I don't know much more about it.


----------



## Colchiro

If you're not getting sleep, it's not an A6 chip problem. You have an app causing it to stay awake, which is more work to diagnose.

I usually start by seeing what is using the most battery in battery status. If it's Android OS, it could be any app. If you see something else there that you recognize, check that app for settings or go to _settings... applications... all,_ find it and clear cache and clear data. If that doesn't help, you can uninstall it from the same location.

If you still aren't getting sleep, you need to check for wake locks: This is a pretty good guide: http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/30704/why-is-android-system-always-keeping-my-phone-awake


----------



## garux

Nevertells, looking back in the forum, could you please let me know if I'm doing something wrong. Here's what I gather from your post.

Turning Off Location Services
Go to Settings/Location access
Access to my location, set to off

Go to Wi-Fi/three dots/Advance
Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep, set to never

Fake GPS
Once installed, prompted 'Please, check "Allow mock locations" first. Click "ok".
Set Location, your desire address or zip. Or for that matter, any location.
Go to Settings/Developer options
Allow mock locations, check box
Three dots, Start on boot, check box


----------



## Gradular

garux said:


> Nevertells, looking back in the forum, could you please let me know if I'm doing something wrong. Here's what I gather from your post.
> 
> Turning Off Location Services
> Go to Settings/Location access
> Access to my location, set to off
> 
> Go to Wi-Fi/three dots/Advance
> Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep, set to never
> 
> Fake GPS
> Once installed, prompted 'Please, check "Allow mock locations" first. Click "ok".
> Set Location, your desire address or zip. Or for that matter, any location.
> Go to Settings/Developer options
> Allow mock locations, check box
> Three dots, Start on boot, check box


 and which Fake GPS program is it? Which dev?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## garux

Gradular said:


> and which Fake GPS program is it? Which dev?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


It's by Lexa. I didn't know there were others. Which one should I be using?


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Nevertells, looking back in the forum, could you please let me know if I'm doing something wrong. Here's what I gather from your post.
> 
> Turning Off Location Services
> Go to Settings/Location access
> Access to my location, set to off
> 
> Go to Wi-Fi/three dots/Advance
> Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep, set to never
> 
> Fake GPS
> Once installed, prompted 'Please, check "Allow mock locations" first. Click "ok".
> Set Location, your desire address or zip. Or for that matter, any location.
> Go to Settings/Developer options
> Allow mock locations, check box
> Three dots, Start on boot, check box


 Everything looks correct, what is it that is happening that you're not happy about?


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Everything looks correct, what is it that is happening that you're not happy about?


It was a while since I read about Fake GPS, I just want to verify I understood the setup.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## nevertells

I have been using one of my TouchPads to test a couple different Android 4.2.2 roms for performance, issues, battery drain and the like. This TouchPad had the A6 firmware flashed. Now that I've finished with my adventure, I restored a backup of J.C.'s 0418 CM10 rom that I had been using since it was released. I keep location services turned off and WiFi advance setting, "Keep WiFi turned on during sleep" set to "Never". I was suprised to see that battery drain had improved. Previously under this rom, sleep drain averaged around -6 to -8 with spikes up to an average of -15 to -20. Have a look at my battery history now. I have no clue why it has improved, but I'll take whatever I can get. Battery stats show that WiFi is staying turned off and the TouchPad is staying asleep.















Have not tried this before, just turned location services back on and set WiFi to "Always". I'll be back when I get some data.

Update: Battery drain asleep has jumped to -20 with spikes up in the -30's. Battery stats showing a lot more awake activity. Well worth having location services off and WiFi set to "never".


----------



## pjanoocap

Colchiro said:


> If you're not getting sleep, it's not an A6 chip problem. You have an app causing it to stay awake, which is more work to diagnose.
> 
> I usually start by seeing what is using the most battery in battery status. If it's Android OS, it could be any app. If you see something else there that you recognize, check that app for settings or go to _settings... applications... all,_ find it and clear cache and clear data. If that doesn't help, you can uninstall it from the same location.
> 
> If you still aren't getting sleep, you need to check for wake locks: This is a pretty good guide: http://android.stack...-my-phone-awake


It says that the app called mediaserver uses the most battery followed by tablet idle. Any suggestions about those two?

And thank you for all your help.


----------



## Colchiro

Here's a good place to start: http://www.connect-utb.com/2012/07/buggy-android-mediaserver-draining-your-battery/


----------



## Xsever

Hey guys,

I want to share the latest with my TP and battery drain.

I was on 0304 and was getting steady -5ma. Then I upgraded to 0418, cleared both caches, and kept getting -5ma steady during sleep.

All this was done with Location Access being off and WIFI off after 15 mins.

Late last week I started seeing higher drain (~ -19ma). So I went ahead and tried the A6 firmware flash. That did not change anything.

Then I restored to a 0304 state when battery drain was low and that still did not fix the higher drain. Then I upgraded from 0304 to 0418 and cleared caches and I am still seeing a higher drain.

I am out of ideas. When I check my Battery Settings, the only thing out of the norm is Facebook Messenger and that is even with WIFI manually OFF.

Can anyone chip in and suggest anything? Betterbatterystats?

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## Colchiro

So did you freeze or clear data on Facebook Messenger? (or disable updates for it?)


----------



## Xsever

Colchiro said:


> So did you freeze or clear data on Facebook Messenger? (or disable updates for it?)


I cleared both data and cache on it without any luck. I will try freezing it next.


----------



## Colchiro

... or uninstall it.


----------



## Gradular

Xsever said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to share the latest with my TP and battery drain.
> 
> I was on 0304 and was getting steady -5ma. Then I upgraded to 0418, cleared both caches, and kept getting -5ma steady during sleep.
> 
> All this was done with Location Access being off and WIFI off after 15 mins.
> 
> Late last week I started seeing higher drain (~ -19ma). So I went ahead and tried the A6 firmware flash. That did not change anything.
> 
> Then I restored to a 0304 state when battery drain was low and that still did not fix the higher drain. Then I upgraded from 0304 to 0418 and cleared caches and I am still seeing a higher drain.
> 
> I am out of ideas. When I check my Battery Settings, the only thing out of the norm is Facebook Messenger and that is even with WIFI manually OFF.
> 
> Can anyone chip in and suggest anything? Betterbatterystats?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


 Make sure it didn't turn your location services on.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Xsever

Location Access wasn't turned on. 
I froze the Facebook Messenger app, and drain went back to normal -5ma overnight. Will keep testing today. Thanks for the suggestions.

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## Gradular

Xsever said:


> Location Access wasn't turned on.
> I froze the Facebook Messenger app, and drain went back to normal -5ma overnight. Will keep testing today. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


 that might explain my high use too.. ill have to play with settings when i get a chance.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Xsever

Gradular said:


> that might explain my high use too.. ill have to play with settings when i get a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Yeah "Messenger" was showing as 3% during sleep under battery stats without me using it.

Let me know what you find out. I will report back shortly once I have another couple of hours of sleep.


----------



## Colchiro

Xsever said:


> Let me know what you find out. I will report back shortly once I have another couple of hours of sleep.


I need a nap just thinking about your issues....


----------



## nevertells

I've noticed after a couple of weeks since doing the A6 firmware flash that my battery drain is slowly starting to develop an upward trend. I was getting -3/-4, then it crept up to -6/-7 and now it's -9/-10. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> I've noticed after a couple of weeks since doing the A6 firmware flash that my battery drain is slowly starting to develop an upward trend. I was getting -3/-4, then it crept up to -6/-7 and now it's -9/-10. Anyone else seeing this?


Same situation here. it creeps up now and then and drops back sometimes.

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## Colchiro

nevertells said:


> I've noticed after a couple of weeks since doing the A6 firmware flash that my battery drain is slowly starting to develop an upward trend. I was getting -3/-4, then it crept up to -6/-7 and now it's -9/-10. Anyone else seeing this?


Yup. deja vu all over again....


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> I've noticed after a couple of weeks since doing the A6 firmware flash that my battery drain is slowly starting to develop an upward trend. I was getting -3/-4, then it crept up to -6/-7 and now it's -9/-10. Anyone else seeing this?


Could this be the reason we need to do the A6 firmware flash every now & than.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Could this be the reason we need to do the A6 firmware flash every now & than.


Yup.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> Yup. deja vu all over again....


+1, time to make a second A6 firmware video.

Edit all done









*New 5lOGY94RRDs[/MEDIA]][Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2*





*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with Touchpads A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*New* How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter one of the following commands:
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a*
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.


----------



## plevar

Couldn't this A6 flash be done in Android using a terminal program?


----------



## Colchiro

Depends where the flashed file resides.. (and it ain't on the android side)....


----------



## nevertells

plevar said:


> Couldn't this A6 flash be done in Android using a terminal program?


Why?


----------



## Xsever

Xsever said:


> Same situation here. it creeps up now and then and drops back sometimes.


After seeing higher than usual sleep battery drain, I reflashed the A6 firmware using method 1 and drain went back down to -5.

That's with Wi-Fi set to sleep after 15 mins.


----------



## rollerbabe

nevertells said:


> Why?


...to avoid having to boot into WebOS?


----------



## nevertells

rollerbabe said:


> ...to avoid having to boot into WebOS?


What's such a big deal about not having to boot into WebOS?







I won't go into the long spiel about the advantages over every other Android device out there, that TouchPad users have being able to dual boot their tablet. It's actually a pretty decent operating system. It's a shame that HP abandoned WebOS and never supported it like they should have. Tbob went to all the trouble to create a WebOS card like app switcher that has been very popular with TouchPad owners. Believe it or not, there are a lot of folks around that have never installed Android.


----------



## synchron

I might just start using WebOS again when the PIC folks come out with their new ACL tool. (...and to stay on topic) Wouldn't it be cool to monitor TP current drain using Battery Monitor Widget under WebOS?

Read about it here, July is coming..... http://www.kickstart...the-hp-touchpad


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> What's such a big deal about not having to boot into WebOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't go into the long spiel about the advantages over every other Android device out there, that TouchPad users have being able to dual boot their tablet. It's actually a pretty decent operating system. It's a shame that HP abandoned WebOS and never supported it like they should have. Tbob went to all the trouble to create a WebOS card like app switcher that has been very popular with TouchPad owners. Believe it or not, there are a lot of folks around that have never installed Android.


I don't mind going through webos but a lot of people will have a simple answer for you: apps!

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


----------



## nevertells

synchron said:


> I might just start using WebOS again when the PIC folks come out with their new ACL tool. (...and to stay on topic) Wouldn't it be cool to monitor TP current drain using Battery Monitor Widget under WebOS?
> 
> Read about it here, July is coming..... http://www.kickstart...the-hp-touchpad


They better hurry. Have you read this? http://rootzwiki.com...os-cloud-issue/

Interesting, they exceeded their goal too. We'll see.


----------



## nevertells

Xsever said:


> I don't mind going through webos but a lot of people will have a simple answer for you: apps!
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad CM10


OH, I agree! That was kind of the point of my post. Imagine if HP had not given up so easily. But that is what they have become well known for, bad management.


----------



## Xsever

After a successful A6 flash 2 days ago, drain ids back to mid 10s low 20s.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## nevertells

Xsever said:


> After a successful A6 flash 2 days ago, drain ids back to mid 10s low 20s.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


Do you have Location Services under Location Access turned off?


----------



## Xsever

nevertells said:


> Do you have Location Services under Location Access turned off?


Yup. Since the beginning of time.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Nice OP updating looks great


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Nice OP updating looks great


Thanks


----------



## Colchiro

I'm running Milaq's first public CM10.1 nightly.

With location services set to default, my battery use was a pretty consistent -20 to -22 ma, yet was -55 ma with location services turned off. This was while overclocked.









I reflashed my A6 and now at -6 ma, again with location services on. I'll try it again after I update to a newer build.


----------



## nevertells

Here's a question for anyone would care to answer it. In the OP, method two for flashing the A6 firmware, the shorter of the two commands, *PmA6Updater -a, *Roland explains that this command will flash two different kinds of firmware to the A6 controller, while the other command only flashes one. Does anyone know what the difference between the two commands is and what they do?

You will be graded on neatness, simplicity and the completeness of your explanation.


----------



## wde

nevertells said:


> Here's a question for anyone would care to answer it. In the OP, method two for flashing the A6 firmware, the shorter of the two commands, *PmA6Updater -a, *Roland explains that this command will flash two different kinds of firmware to the A6 controller, while the other command only flashes one. Does anyone know what the difference between the two commands is and what they do?
> 
> You will be graded on neatness, simplicity and the completeness of your explanation.


Here's an explanation from webosnation.


> Actually, the a6 firmware gets installed on the "hard drive" so you _could_ reflash it yourself - if the tablet was booting up that far. The firmware can be found in /lib/firmware, and the app that is used is PmA6Updater. The files are a6_firmware.txt.00 and .01 {00 is the 'rear' a6 that handles charging and such, 01 is the 'front' a6 that handles the front Touch-2-Share comm coil}.
> 
> For you the command would be "PmA6Updater -a" which wil reflash both a6 devices from the standard firmware files.


----------



## nevertells

wde said:


> Here's an explanation from webosnation.
> [/color]


Thanks WDE! I had searched the webOS Nation site high and low and never found that. I wonder what touch-2-share comm coil is? TouchStone?

You get an A+!


----------



## forever11_22

hello there guys i am new in this forum and i really want youre help.i have a strange problem with my Hp touchpad.well the problem is that is draining a lot of battery even if its completely closed.my Hp touchpad is almost 2 years old.the battery was good health around 95/100 health.(dr battery) i have dual bood webos and the cm9 with the last nightly installed.all working good until one morning after i try to start my hp touchpad this was impossible.the only sign that my hp touchpad was alive is the home buttom blinking white light.after reading a lot of information about this i decide to check power holding together with home or power holding and press home buttom for 15 times..so after i leave the device in my touchstone and working with some buttom together the hp touchpad shows the battery winget on the screen with and was charging.after a while was boot in cm9.so i left it on touchstone to charge slowly.was 100/100.the next morning again my touchpad didnt charge.whit the same light blingking.so again i try to leave it in touchstone for 10 hours nothing.i press all the buttoms nothing.so i had an extra battery that i bought from internet.and is look original exactly as my old one and i decide to change it.after i change it the hp touchpad start normally with the new battery having 98/100 health.i have to tell you that just when i replace the old battery with the new i uninstall the cm9 and then i use webos doctor to install again the webos to be sure that i will not have again this problem..but after that when i was in webos and i charge the hp touchpad in the touchstone i notice that the battery drains very very fast.was saying -500 -900 -1000 ma with out any special use.the other problem was when i shut down the hp touchpad and the battery was 98/100 after 6 hours was 55/100.and even the hp touchpad was closed when i was touching the back cover i could feel the battery little hot..i also applay the a6 firmware and it dint change anything.so after i spoke with a friend of mine that he nows something more ..he told me that maybe some parts broken inside and this makes the battery goes through this part continue without stoping...after that i didnt now what to do because even if my touchpad was closed ...not sleep..but closed was draining a lot of battery.the next night i shut down my hp touchpad and i use the power supply to charge it.not the touchstone.i leave it for all night to charging and the morning i remove the charging cable and i leave the hp touchpad closed and i went to my jop.in the afternoom when i came home and start my touchpad i notice that the drain was only 2/100.so the hp touchpad when i use the charge cable for all night and keep it close until next day afternnom was ok.and when i touch the back cover to check if there was any hot..there wasnt.this is strange.after that i install again the Cm9 and i donwload some battery applications.all this applications shows about -300ma or -1000ma it shows battery health good. it shows 98/100 health and around 34 celcious that is normal.but i have this crazy draining all the time.when i shut down the hp touchpad from cm9 and start it after 5 hours maybe will loose around 20/100 of battery. was 80/100 and go to 60/100. but i try again yesterday and i leave the hp touchpad all night in wall charger.the monring i disconnect and i go for work.when i came home around 2 o clock and open the hp touchpad the battery was around 94/100..so it lost some charge ...i use it around 1 hour and goes around 80/100 and ii go again for work and i came home after 5 hours and the battery was 60/100.so for this i can say that when battery charge using the wall cable all night and leave the hp touchpad closed i dont loose a lot of charge.but when the hp touchpad is working is draining more battery than ussual..more more battery .this happens also if is completely shut down loose also enough percentage of battery.i was ready to thinkg that was a hardware problem.but after i charge all night and the charge remains this makes me hope.so what you think?thank you...i really want youre help because is strange problem:


----------



## garux

wde said:


> Here's an explanation from webosnation.
> [/color]


So does this mean we should use method #2 to get the full advantage of the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]A6 firmware when flashing?[/background]


----------



## nevertells

@forever11_22,

It's pretty obvious that English is not your first language, so let's make sure we are talking about the same things. When you say the TouchPad is closed, I'm guessing that you mean putting it to sleep by quickly pressing the power button to turn off the screen. If you are in fact running the latest version of CM9, which I believe right now is 05/12/13, then battery drain while the TouchPad is asleep should be around -4/-5mA.

I am guessing again that when you say the battery is 60/100, 100/100 health, you mean that the battery is showing 60% or 100% charged.

TouchStones have been known to not charge the TouchPad even when the tablet shows that it is charging, so I would start using the wall charger at least until you get this sorted out. Charging with the TouchStone is only at around +1400mA while charging with the wall charger is rated at around +2100mA. BTW, you will also notice the back of the TouchPad get warm when charging and the wall charger will get very warm.

When you are using the TouchPad, seeing anywhere from -600 to -1200mA drainage is normal. And the back of the TouchPad getting warm during this time is also normal. The amount of battery usage depends on how bright the screen is set and what other functions you are using. You should try installing Battery Monitor Widget(BMW) to keep track of your battery usage. Be sure you set the battery calibration level in BMW's settings. You will find this in the OP of this thread:

****
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How to monitor your battery[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To monitor your battery drain history during sleep and while awake, install the free app [/background]Battery Monitor Widget:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad, this is based on the capacity of the installed battery[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] in your [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TouchPad. The next instruction tells you how.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging. Based on the p/n of your battery, set the capacity as described above.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass while battery history in being accumulated.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]****[/background]
You said you applied the A6 firmware and that is why you are seeing the low battery drainage while it is asleep. That has no effect on battery drain while the TouchPad is awake and being used.

I think you should start by using BMW to track your battery usage for a few days, use the wall charger to charge your TouchPad and once you have some history on usage, let's see what you find.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> So does this mean we should use method #2 to get the full advantage of the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]A6 firmware when flashing?[/background]


Method #2 is just using Wtern in WebOS to flash the A6 firmware. There are two different commands one can use. The short command flashes two A6 firmware scripts, the longer one only flashes one. Since the shorter one flashes both A6 firmware scripts, I suppose just using it is fine. Then it's up to you which method you use. You might want to reread the instructions again in the OP so you are clear on this.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Method #2 is just using Wtern in WebOS to flash the A6 firmware. There are two different commands one can use. The short command flashed two A6 firmware scripts, the longer one only flashes one. Since the shorter one flashes both A6 firmware scripts, I suppose just using it is fine. Then it's up to you which method you use. You might want to reread the instructions again in the OP so you are clear on this.


Thanks for keeping me on track.. Will reread.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Thanks for keeping me on track.. Will reread.


OH, and BTW, I've tried both methods and they work equally well.


----------



## wde

nevertells said:


> So does this mean we should use method #2 to get the full advantage of the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]A6 firmware when flashing?[/background]


I've seen no android ROM for Touchpad that uses NFC so it wouldn't help, but do no harm. The 2nd command is just shorter.


----------



## Colchiro

forever11_22 said:


> hello there guys i am new in this forum and i really want youre help.


You might get more help if you made your post easier to read. I realize capitalization is probably optional, but paragraphs would be nice.


----------



## forever11_22

nevertells said:


> @forever11_22,
> 
> It's pretty obvious that English is not your first language, so let's make sure we are talking about the same things. When you say the TouchPad is closed, I'm guessing that you mean putting it to sleep by quickly pressing the power button to turn off the screen. If you are in fact running the latest version of CM9, which I believe right now is 05/12/13, then battery drain while the TouchPad is asleep should be around -4/-5mA.
> 
> I am guessing again that when you say the battery is 60/100, 100/100 health, you mean that the battery is showing 60% or 100% charged.
> 
> TouchStones have been known to not charge the TouchPad even when the tablet shows that it is charging, so I would start using the wall charger at least until you get this sorted out. Charging with the TouchStone is only at around +1400mA while charging with the wall charger is rated at around +2100mA. BTW, you will also notice the back of the TouchPad get warm when charging and the wall charger will get very warm.
> 
> When you are using the TouchPad, seeing anywhere from -600 to -1200mA drainage is normal. And the back of the TouchPad getting warm during this time is also normal. The amount of battery usage depends on how bright the screen is set and what other functions you are using. You should try installing Battery Monitor Widget(BMW) to keep track of your battery usage. Be sure you set the battery calibration level in BMW's settings. You will find this in the OP of this thread:
> 
> ****
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]How to monitor your battery[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To monitor your battery drain history during sleep and while awake, install the free app [/background]Battery Monitor Widget:
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad, this is based on the capacity of the installed battery[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] in your [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TouchPad. The next instruction tells you how.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging. Based on the p/n of your battery, set the capacity as described above.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass while battery history in being accumulated.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]****[/background]
> You said you applied the A6 firmware and that is why you are seeing the low battery drainage while it is asleep. That has no effect on battery drain while the TouchPad is awake and being used.
> 
> I think you should start by using BMW to track your battery usage for a few days, use the wall charger to charge your TouchPad and once you have some history on usage, let's see what you find.


HELLO THERE AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE QUICK REPLY.I WILL TRY MY BEST IN ENGLISH.
NO..WHEN I SAY I CLOSED THE TOUCHPAD I MEAN THAT I SHUT DOWN THE TOUCHPAD BY PRESSING THE POWER BUTTOM AND CHOOSE SHUT DOWN FROM THE MENU.NOT IN SLEEP MODE.SO AFTER YOU SAID THAT IS NORMAL TO SEE CONSUPTION -600 UNTIL -1100MA MEANS THAT THE ONLY PROBLEM IS THAT EVEN HP TOUCHPAD IS IN SHUT DOWN THE BATTERY DRAINS LIKE IS IN WORKING CONDITION.I HAD ALREADY THE BATTERY MONITOR WIDGET INSTALLED AND HERE IS THE INFORMATION ABOUT THE HISTORY LAST NIGHT.I PLUG IT TO THE WALL CHARGER AND IN TIME 22:07 IT GOES TO 100/100 CHARGE WITH 118MA AND 4118MV . FROM 22:07 I STILL LET IT CHARGE UNTIL 12:27. BETWEEN THE TIMES 22:07 UNTIL 00:27 THE MA WAS UNDER 100.42,35,24,17,15MA THIS IS SOME READINGS BETWEEN THIS TIMES.AS I TOLD THE TOUCHPAD WAS CONNECTED IN THE WALL CHARGER IN SLEEP MODE.(NOT SHUT DOWN.)I START TO USE IT AT 00:36 AND STARS -759 -961 -806MA. FROM THE TIME 00:37 WAS 100/100 CHARGE IT GOES TO 93/100 IN TIME 1:04. SO IN 30MIN USE WIFI INTERNET I LOST AROUND 7/100 BATTERY PERCENTAGE.THEN I SHUT DOWN THE TABLET AND I WENT FOR SLEEP.WHEN I WAKE UP IN MORNING I TURN ON THE TABLET (8:04 TIME)AND FROM 93/100 BATTERY CHARGE AND 3969MV IT DROPS TO 56/100 CHARGE. SO WHEN THE TABLET WAS COMPLETELY TURN OFF (NOT SLEEP) IT LOST IN 7 HOURS 40/100 BATTERY CHARGE.THEN AGAIN I SHUT DOWN THE TABLET AND LEAVE IT IN MY OFFICE AND JUST I CAME NOW AT HOME FROM MY WORK AND I TURN IT ON AT 17:24.THE BATTERY DROPS TO 8/100 CHARGE AND TO 3441MV.SO FOR AROUND 9 HOURS WITH THE TOUCHPAD COMPLETELY CLOSED LOST AROUND 50/100. SO FROM YESTERDAY NIGHT IN 1 O CLOCK WAS 93/100 AND ITODAY 5.00 THE AFTERNNOOM IS 8/100.AND IN THE MORNING WHEN I TAKE MY TABLET AND I WAS READY TO TURN IT ON I NOTICE THAT THE BATTERY WAS HOT.AGAIN NOW BEFORE I START MY TABLET NOW I NOTICE AGAIN THAT THE BATTERY WAS HOT.SO I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT EVEN I COMPLETELY TURN OFF MY HP TOUCHPAD SOMETHING GOES WRONG.THE 2 THINKS THAT IS POSSIBLE IS: MAYBE THE HP TOUCHPAD NOT COMPLETELY CLOSED OFF?AND DRAINS THE BATTERY?OR MAYBE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE HARDWARE?IN BATTERY MONITOR WINGET HISTORY THE TIME THAT THE HP TOUCHPAD IS CLOSED(COMPLETELY CLOSED WITH SHUTING DOWN NOT SLEEP) IS SAYING BETWEEN THE NIGHT UNTIL MORNING THAT I TURN IT OFF: MISSING RECORDS 40. AND FROM MORNING UNTIL NOW IN AFTERNOOM MISSIN RECORDS 53.SO BATTERY MONITOR DIDNT MAKE ANY RECORDS BECAUSE I HAD THE HP TOUCHPAD COMPLETELY SHUTTING DOWN.AS I TOLD YOU...TAKE IN MIND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION: MY HP TOUCHPAD WHEN I TRY TO TURN IT OF ONE MORNING WAS NOT TURNING OFF.AND I NOTICE THE HOME BUTTOM BLINKING WHITE LIGHT.AFTER I LEAVE IT IN TOUCHSTONE FOR SOME HOURS AND TRYING SOME BUTTOMS SHOW THE BATTERY ICON CHARGING.I LET IT CHARGE AND REBOOTED ALONE IN ANDROID SYSTEM.I LET IT COMPLETELY CHARGE UNTIL GOES 100/100. AFTER THAT I USE IT FOR A WHILE AND I WENT FOR SLEEP.IN THE NEXT MORNING I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM.I COULDENT TURN IT ON WITH THE SAME LIGHT BLINKING IN HOME BUTTOM.I TRY EVERYTHING TO CHARGE IT CONNECT IT WITH PC NOTHING.I COULDENT GET THE BATTERY CHARGING WINGET.SO I DECIDE TO CHANGE THE BATTERY WITH A NEW ORIGINAL ONE I HAD PREVIOUSLY BOUGHT FROM INTERNET.WHEN I REPLACE IT THE BATTERY SHOWS 98/100 HEALTH (PREVIOUS WAS 95/100} THE NEW BATTERY CHARGE LEVEL WAS AROUND 55/100 .THEN I JUST REMOVE THE CM9 AND THEN WITH WEBOS DOCTOR RE INSTALL THE WEBOS.AFTER THAT I CONTINUE HAVING THE PROBLEMS WITH THE BATTERY.WHEN I COMPLETELY TURNING OFF THE HP TOUCHPAD IN WEBOS SYSTEM (WITHOUT HAVING INSTALLED THE CM) I NOTICE THAT THE BATTERY DROPS EVEN IF THE HP TOUCHPAD WAS IN SHUT DOWN.BUT THE STRANGE AS I TOLD YOU WHEN I CHARGE THE HP TOUCHPAD FROM 50/100 TO 100/100 USING THE WALL CHARGER ( I LET IT IN SHUT DOWN TO CHARGE COMPLETELY UNTIL THE NEXT MORNING) AND THEN I DISCONNECT THE CABLE ..I LET THE HP TOUCHPAD WITH OUT TO TURN IT OFF FOR AROUND 5 HOURS.AND WHEN I TURNI IT ON I NOTICE THAT THE CHARGER WAS KEPT AND THE BATTERY WAS NOT HOT.SO I CAN SAY THAT WHEN I CHARGE THE HP TOUCHPAD USING THE WALL CHARGER AND LEAVE IT TO FULLY CHARGE NOT IN SLEEP BUT IN SHUT DOWN MODE AND THEN DISCONNECT THE CABLE WITHOUT TURNING THE TABLET ON IT LOOSE MINIMUM CHARGE WHILE IS COMPLETELY CLOSED.BUT WHEN I USE THE TABLET AND THEN TURN IT OFF (SHUT DOWN )IT LOOSE A LOT OF CHARGER LIKE THE EXAMPLE I GAVE YOU BEFORE ABOUT THE TIMES YESTERDAY AND TODAY.ABOUT THE A6 FIRMWARE I MEAN THAT I DIDNT NOTICE ANY DIFFERENCE IN MY PROBLEM WHEN I APPLY THE A6 FIRMWARE.THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOURE HELP AND IF YOU NEED ANY OTHER INFORMATION IT WILL BE MY PLESSURE TO GIVE YOU SO YOU CAN HELP ME TO FIND A SOLUTION.THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## nevertells

Way too much information. My whole take then from that long long paragraph is you have a bad battery.


----------



## forever11_22

Colchiro said:


> Way too much information. My whole take them that long long paragraph is you have a bad battery.


but how you explain that if i charge it all night it holds charge after i remove the charging cable.
also this problem start in the previous battery and i change it...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

forever11_22 said:


> really sorry for that
> 
> but how you explain that if i charge it all night it holds charge after i remove the charging cable.
> also this problem start in the previous battery and i change it...


My eyes, my eyes. I'd have to agree with Nevertells you have a bad battery or you have overcharged it too much killing the battery life. Its very bad for the battery health to leave it charging all the time. For proper battery maintenance you should be letting it drain to 20-30% then fully charging it. Don't leave it charging after 100%. Turn it off when you're not using it, that's what I do. If it takes 2/3hrs to charge the tablet and you leave it on the charger for 8hrs, then you have hurt the battery health for 5/6hrs. Do this everyday and you will kill the battery in a couple months.

The bottom line is you would have to change the battery to fix this. The current battery is ruined. You can contact HP and pay them to fix it, or you could also fix it yourself, if you have enough tech skill. In the future take better care of your battery and turn the tablet off when not in use..


----------



## nevertells

forever11_22 said:


> really sorry for that
> 
> but how you explain that if i charge it all night it holds charge after i remove the charging cable.
> also this problem start in the previous battery and i change it...


So you changed the battery,( I completely missed that because your posts are so hard to read) and your new battery is discharging even though your TouchPad is completely turned off, then your TouchPad is defective, and there is no hope for repairing it, because HP will charge you more than it is worth to repair it. You would be better off buying a replacement off the internet, if you are still interested in owning a TouchPad.

And by the way, the best way to charge a TouchPad is to plug it in while its turned on and then put it to sleep and let it charge while is turned on with the screen turned off.


----------



## Colchiro

You guys REALLY have more patience than me. I got lost about the 2nd sentence.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> You guys REALLY have more patience than me. I got lost about the 2nd sentence.


 I should change my title from Android Guru to Android Saint.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> You guys REALLY have more patience than me. I got lost about the 2nd sentence.


Lol I read as much as I could before my eyes gave out


----------



## forever11_22

RolandDeschain79 said:


> My eyes, my eyes. I'd have to agree with Nevertells you have a bad battery or you have overcharged it too much killing the battery life. Its very bad for the battery health to leave it charging all the time. For proper battery maintenance you should be letting it drain to 20-30% then fully charging it. Don't leave it charging after 100%. Turn it off when you're not using it, that's what I do. If it takes 2/3hrs to charge the tablet and you leave it on the charger for 8hrs, then you have hurt the battery health for 5/6hrs. Do this everyday and you will kill the battery in a couple months.
> 
> The bottom line is you would have to change the battery to fix this. The current battery is ruined. You can contact HP and pay them to fix it, or you could also fix it yourself, if you have enough tech skill. In the future take better care of your battery and turn the tablet off when not in use..


hello android adventure and thanks for the answer.
but this is a new battery.i just replace the old one.
i replace the old one because i had similiar issues(i charge it the night and in the morning no battery)
when i replace the battery the new battery came charged for around 50/100.this looks normal to me.
also please take in mind that 1.i change the old battery for a similar problem.
2. the new battery came precharged around 50/100 and not empty. 
3. all the information about battery says that is good health.
4.i notice that when the hp touchpad is in sleep mode.(turn on without any wifi etc) drais -300ma
when i use the device drains -600ma - 1000ma and when i completely shut down the device i can say that it drains again around -300ma(but with out history information to be sure)
5. when i full it charged using the wall charger and after remove the charging cable and leave it the device in my office without to turn it on looks that its hold charge and not loosing as other times happens.
6. i read similar problems in another webos forum that the battery draining when the hp touchpad is in shut down mode and some people they fix it by ..choosing to shut down the device from webos-device-reset and choosing from there the shut down option.
i really dont know.but i cant say that the battery is defective with those information.i dont now if i have to leave the hp touchpad completely loose charge and then i charge it until goes to 100/100 through webos. Maybe with this way the hp touchpad make calibration of battery?i dont know...
but from my findings i can say that even the hp touchpad is in sleep or shut down option is draining battery.only when i charge it using the wall cable until 100/100 and keep it closed after removing the charges keeps charge loosing minimum charge around 3-5/100 in 5 hours.that is making things more strange.


----------



## forever11_22

nevertells said:


> So you changed the battery,( I completely missed that because your posts are so hard to read) and your new battery is discharging even though your TouchPad is completely turned off, then your TouchPad is defective, and there is no hope for repairing it, because HP will charge you more than it is worth to repair it. You would be better off buying a replacement off the internet, if you are still interested in owning a TouchPad.
> 
> And by the way, the best way to charge a TouchPad is to plug it in while its turned on and then put it to sleep and let it charge while is turned on with the screen turned off.


ok thank you for the answer.
i will see what i can do.thank you


----------



## Colchiro

Forever: thanks, much easier to read now.

Two programs that help with battery use are Battery Monitor Widget and Cpu Spy or Cpu Spy Plus. I prefer the Plus version because the original version isn't updated any more.

Sleep= powered on, but device is not used for some length of time. Battery use should be low, ideally around -5 ma as measured by BMW and Spy should say you have about 90+% deep sleep. If you aren't getting deep sleep, your battery use will suffer and you need to figure out which app is causing the battery use.

Open BMW, tap the gear icon at the top (settings) and tap "monitoring" and check: "Monitoring without widget" and "Measure at boot". Tap "back" icon, then tap "calibration" and change "battery capacity" to about 5700 or 6000. (Use your actual number if you know it.) For other common devices it will know your actual number.

To test with Spy, open the app, press the "menu" icon (3 dots), press "reset timers" to zero the numbers then tap the power button to turn off the screen and let it set for a couple hours. When you wake it up later, you might need to tap the menu and press "refresh" if the screen hasn't updated. I usually get about 95% deep sleep. If it's much lower we need to figure out what app is causing it. Settings... battery might tell you there.

If powered off for several days after a full charge, when turned on you should still have 100% battery. If you lose battery (2 or more %), that means you have a bad battery. That's the problem I had.

Fully discharging your battery or heat from over charging, will shorten your battery life.

We don't care about battery use with screen on and using the tablet. That's always quite high, typically around -1000 ma..


----------



## FMinMI

forever11_22 said:


> hello android adventure and thanks for the answer.
> but this is a new battery.i just replace the old one.
> i replace the old one because i had similiar issues(i charge it the night and in the morning no battery)
> when i replace the battery the new battery came charged for around 50/100.this looks normal to me.
> also please take in mind that 1.i change the old battery for a similar problem.
> 2. the new battery came precharged around 50/100 and not empty.
> 3. all the information about battery says that is good health.
> 4.i notice that when the hp touchpad is in sleep mode.(turn on without any wifi etc) drais -300ma
> when i use the device drains -600ma - 1000ma and when i completely shut down the device i can say that it drains again around -300ma(but with out history information to be sure)
> 5. when i full it charged using the wall charger and after remove the charging cable and leave it the device in my office without to turn it on looks that its hold charge and not loosing as other times happens.
> 6. i read similar problems in another webos forum that the battery draining when the hp touchpad is in shut down mode and some people they fix it by ..choosing to shut down the device from webos-device-reset and choosing from there the shut down option.
> i really dont know.but i cant say that the battery is defective with those information.i dont now if i have to leave the hp touchpad completely loose charge and then i charge it until goes to 100/100 through webos. Maybe with this way the hp touchpad make calibration of battery?i dont know...
> but from my findings i can say that even the hp touchpad is in sleep or shut down option is draining battery.only when i charge it using the wall cable until 100/100 and keep it closed after removing the charges keeps charge loosing minimum charge around 3-5/100 in 5 hours.that is making things more strange.


I seem to remember a way to 'clear' battery history and I thought it was in CWM. Maybe I missed this in all the posts (I too couldn't make it through all the paragraphs) but if not, I would suggest you clear it, let the battery run down to 10%. Then let it fully charge, then let it drain down to 10% again. I know many say don't let it drain that low but in this case I think the TP needs to relearn the battery's capability so to speak. I had a similar problem with a netbook and that is what their customer service said to do. It did fix the problem (and gave a much more linear power consumption estimate afterwards).

Frank


----------



## Colchiro

Clearing battery history does nothing, in fact it happens on every boot. It just holds information about what app was using what. This info is from Google engineers.

... and yes, it's in recovery.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Clearing battery history does nothing, in fact it happens on every boot. It just holds information about what app was using what. This info is from Google engineers.
> 
> ... and yes, it's in recovery.


 I believe it's no longer available in Clockworkmod, but you can still do in TWRP.


----------



## forever11_22

hello guys.if anyone can speak greek as good as i can speak english i will be very happy to know that. my english is my second language.Now to regarding the battery issue.i read in an other forum (i think webos)that some guys there have the same problem with me.And their conclusion is when they charge the device with touchstone some how the
touchpad loose battery. the touchstone is the one reason.They may found cure for this problem with let the hp touchpad drain battery and after charge it to 100/100.
in webos in dr battery they take care the ma just when the ma are 00 .then they unpluge the charger and pluged again so to overchached little the battery.after that they shut down the device from webos-device -reset -shut down and after this looks like the hp touchpad keeps charge.and their conclusion is that something mess with the battery.so i will hope maybe my battery got fix after some time.at the moment i try to check this experiment with my hp touchpad.i let it drain to 0 and i charge it to 100 with checking 00ma and then overcharge little. thank you for the time. and sorry for my english


----------



## Colchiro

Your English is great, no need to apologize for it. The only Greek most of us would know would be some medical terms.









The only problem I had when I used the Touchstone was getting it centered. (I use a leather case.) If it's not centered, you run the risk it may not charge. O/W I have one here I haven't used in about a year and another one still in the box.

You have to be careful about a full discharge. First it's hard on the battery and doing it a lot shortens the life. Secondly, some TP's don't recover when they go to zero. I've done it a couple times with no issue, but there is that risk. The fix, of course, is to debrick. There's a section here on that procedure, which isn't fun.


----------



## nevertells

forever11_22 said:


> hello guys.if anyone can speak greek as good as i can speak english i will be very happy to know that. my english is my second language.Now to regarding the battery issue.i read in an other forum (i think webos)that some guys there have the same problem with me.And their conclusion is when they charge the device with touchstone some how the
> touchpad loose battery. the touchstone is the one reason.They may found cure for this problem with let the hp touchpad drain battery and after charge it to 100/100.
> in webos in dr battery they take care the ma just when the ma are 00 .then they unpluge the charger and pluged again so to overchached little the battery.after that they shut down the device from webos-device -reset -shut down and after this looks like the hp touchpad keeps charge.and their conclusion is that something mess with the battery.so i will hope maybe my battery got fix after some time.at the moment i try to check this experiment with my hp touchpad.i let it drain to 0 and i charge it to 100 with checking 00ma and then overcharge little. thank you for the time. and sorry for my english


If you are having problems with your TouchStone, avoid using it. As Colchiro suggests, draining a battery down to zero risks that the TouchPad you have is one that will brick when you do that and it is definitely bad for lithium batteries to drain them to zero. You said your battery drain is very low when your TouchPad is asleep and that your drain is between -600 to -1000mA when using it. All that is good. If you want to keep your TouchPad in good working order, stop using the TouchStone and be happy you have a working tablet.


----------



## forever11_22

hello guys.to understand what happens now..the night after the battery drains to 50/100 i went to sleep and i left the touchpad to charging with wall cable.i wake up the morning ( i went to bet at 12 night and wake up 7:30 morning) and i remove the wall charger from the hp touchpad.without turn it on i leave until now 6.30 afternoom.and without to turn it on i check the back cover if it gets hot (means drains a battery)and is not hot at all.means that if the battery charge completely with shut down hp touchpad and remains shut down after removing the charge dont loose any charge.i didnt turn on my touchpad to be 100/100 sure but i am almost sure that the battery is ok And something more.. i told you before that i will try to charge it until got 0ma charge. this cant happens.because after i get 100/100 battery charge i notice that the charghing ma is reduce very slowly... maybe from +200ma to 100ma go in 40min - 1 hour.and after it stops around 76ma.it goes from 80ma and then to 76 and then 80 etc.after this i remove the charger and goes to -500ma -600ma and i plug it again the same time and i get -200ma (normally have to take + but i take -200ma)and for sure in sleep mode i get -300 -301 -300ma .this is the information i have.


----------



## qb123

Thanks for this fix! Before doing this I was unable to use any of the newer releases with the battery drain mods becuase I would get the 'Sleep of Death' when my tp went into standby and have to hard reset, this solved that as well.


----------



## nevertells

qb123 said:


> Thanks for this fix! Before doing this I was unable to use any of the newer releases with the battery drain mods becuase I would get the 'Sleep of Death' when my tp went into standby and have to hard reset, this solved that as well.


So flashing the A6 firmware did all this?


----------



## qb123

nevertells said:


> So flashing the A6 firmware did all this?


I assume it has because before doing the flash even after completely reformating to the out of the box state and reinstalling I would get the SoD when my tp wet into standby when using the newer builds with the battery drain fix. I havent had it do that since I flashed even after leaving it out over night and off the charger using a custom build with the drain fix.


----------



## nevertells

qb123 said:


> I assume it has because before doing the flash even after completely reformating to the out of the box state and reinstalling I would get the SoD when my tp wet into standby when using the newer builds with the battery drain fix. I havent had it do that since I flashed even after leaving it out over night and off the charger using a custom build with the drain fix.


You may have accidentally found a new use for the A6 firmware flash.


----------



## Bwangster12

Any chance that this A6 flash thing gets like "bundled" into a release so we don't have to do it periodically? It clearly makes a difference and the battery drain right after flashing it is superb.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> Any chance that this A6 flash thing gets like "bundled" into a release so we don't have to do it periodically? It clearly makes a difference and the battery drain right after flashing it is superb.


It's done through WebOS, so no. Have you even tried either method suggested by Roland?


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> It's done through WebOS, so no. Have you even tried either method suggested by Roland?


I know how to flash it, I've already flashed it... my comment was in regards to making this a built in fix to the ROM itself. Or now that we have a better understanding of what the problem is, having this fixed going forward.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> I know how to flash it, I've already flashed it... my comment was in regards to making this a built in fix to the ROM itself. Or now that we have a better understanding of what the problem is, having this fixed going forward.


I'll explain in more detail. The A6 firmware is a hardware thing and the only known solution is done via WebOS. It's not something that can be built into the Rom, it's not built into the WebOS operating system either. So it's not going to be fixed like you want. Get used to the idea that part of the housekeeping on one's TouchPad is flashing the A6 firmware via the two previously mentioned methods.


----------



## nevertells

Well, here is an interesting discovery I've recently made concerning the WiFi wakeup issues with CM10.1. Since WiFi does not recover after my TouchPad has been asleep for a while, and requires being turned off and then back on, I figured I would just turn it off before putting the tablet to sleep since I was going to have to reset it anyway. After several hours of sleep, I woke it up and happened to check BMW and discovered that battery drain had increased to the -40 to -50mA drain instead of the -4 to-5mA I am used to seeing. I have Wifi advanced settings/turn WiFi off during sleep set to "never". Since the only thing that had changed was I manually turned the WiFi off, I turned it back on, waited till the WiFi connected and put the TouchPad back to sleep. I woke it up later and found that battery drain had returned to normal. Notice in the screenshot before 10am and after. If you have not noticed this, please try and see if you can duplicate it. Thanks. And yes, I have WiFi optimization turned off.


----------



## Colchiro

Sounds like some app REALLY REALLY wanted access to your wifi and wasn't going to take "no" for an answer.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Sounds like some app REALLY REALLY wanted access to your wifi and wasn't going to take "no" for an answer.


Unfortunately, battery stats is not available in this rom, so I can't track what is causing the drain only when WiFi if manually turned off vs. turned off via settings. Strange.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Unfortunately, battery stats is not available in this rom, so I can't track what is causing the drain only when WiFi if manually turned off vs. turned off via settings. Strange.


Milaq unofficial?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

nevertells said:


> Unfortunately, battery stats is not available in this rom, so I can't track what is causing the drain only when WiFi if manually turned off vs. turned off via settings. Strange.


Use Better Battery Stats from the Play Store (or XDA version).


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Milaq unofficial?
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Yup


----------



## sosodef

Thank you Rolanddeschain79,
I followed your step by step A6 flashing guide and I was able to bring down battery drainage to -6ma per 10 min, with wifi on setting.
However, I couldnt' figure it out why my battery percentage decreased so drastically compared to many other people's battery history.
My battery went from 64% to 38% in 4hrs with avg drainage of -6 ma per 10min. Looking at other battery history results posted, they seem to loose only a few percents with drainage that's simialar to mine.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you for any help in advnace.


----------



## nevertells

jcsullins said:


> Thank you Rolanddeschain79,
> I followed your step by step A6 flashing guide and I was able to bring down battery drainage to -6ma per 10 min, with wifi on setting.
> However, I couldnt' figure it out why my battery percentage decreased so drastically compared to many other people's battery history.
> My battery went from 64% to 38% in 4hrs with avg drainage of -6 ma per 10min. Looking at other battery history results posted, they seem to loose only a few percents with drainage that's simialar to mine.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for any help in advnace.


Check your PM. I sent you your answer you requested.


----------



## Khranitel

Unfortunately doesn't work for me.
TP 32G, Jcsullins 04/18 build, freshly installed. Reflashed A6 by 1st method, still getting around -20 mA during sleep.
Where to look?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Khranitel said:


> Unfortunately doesn't work for me.
> TP 32G, Jcsullins 04/18 build, freshly installed. Reflashed A6 by 1st method, still getting around -20 mA during sleep.
> Where to look?


It works just fine but perhaps your Android setup is the problem. Try turning off locational services.

This video will help you look for the problem.


----------



## Khranitel

That's strange, but after I reloaded to WebOS and then back to CM, battery drain was down to -4 - -6 mA








Anyway, thanks for CoolTools guide, will check it out.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Khranitel said:


> That's strange, but after I reloaded to WebOS and then back to CM, battery drain was down to -4 - -6 mA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for CoolTools guide, will check it out.


Np glad to hear its fixed. It never hurts to reboot often


----------



## TouchPad4ever

Wanted to say thanks to all the contributors to this thread. My TP (CM 10.1) has gone from deep sleeping with anywhere from 200-350ma in loss to as low as 3ma now. Sometimes it only gets down to 30-40ma but in any event a whole lot better than it was before. For me flashing a6, going back to fake gps instead of location services and possibly the use of system tuner to quiet things down during sleep has made the difference. Still not entirely consistent, and I'm often suffering from wifi not turning back on without help, but this is a much better system then before.

Interestingly, my battery seems to be plenty healthy even though it's been consistently plugged in and charged for the past year and a half and has been run down to the battery plug symbol dozens of times. Never had any bricking problems and doesn't appear to have negatively impacted battery life ... yet.


----------



## nevertells

TouchPad4ever said:


> Wanted to say thanks to all the contributors to this thread. My TP (CM 10.1) has gone from deep sleeping with anywhere from 200-350ma in loss to as low as 3ma now. Sometimes it only gets down to 30-40ma but in any event a whole lot better than it was before. For me flashing a6, going back to fake gps instead of location services and possibly the use of system tuner to quiet things down during sleep has made the difference. Still not entirely consistent, and I'm often suffering from wifi not turning back on without help, but this is a much better system then before.
> 
> Interestingly, my battery seems to be plenty healthy even though it's been consistently plugged in and charged for the past year and a half and has been run down to the battery plug symbol dozens of times. Never had any bricking problems and doesn't appear to have negatively impacted battery life ... yet.


You've been lucky to date. I would make a concerted effort to not make what you just said a practice. You do harm the lithium batteries by frequently draining them down to low levels not to mention tempting fate and bricking your favorite toy.


----------



## TouchPad4ever

nevertells said:


> You've been lucky to date. I would make a concerted effort to not make what you just said a practice. You do harm the lithium batteries by frequently draining them down to low levels not to mention tempting fate and bricking your favorite toy.


Yup. Fortunately I have a brand new TP waiting for me to bring online - hopefully being dormant won't negatively impact the battery life. Now that I know what to watch for I will be able to avoid the problem going forward on my primary TP but who knows how long before this battery craps out. The fact that I can actually let it standby without killing the battery should help immensely. Still hoping for an even better solution to come along that gets us closer to zero loss during deep sleep.


----------



## JohnA2u

Anybody know anything about this Snapdragon battery guru app? I just heard about it on another forum. It doesn't show as compatible with my Touchpad but it is with my htc one x phone so I could probably side load it. Sorry if this is old news but it is the first ive heard of it. https://www.google.c....48705608,d.cGE


----------



## Sachin1111

hi, I have cm9 12 my build. it drains battery at same rate in sleep (with no activity). this is hecked with BMW.
A6 flash is done.

please help.

Thanks
Sachin


----------



## nevertells

Sachin1111 said:


> hi, I have cm9 12 my build. it drains battery at same rate in sleep (with no activity). this is hecked with BMW.
> A6 flash is done.
> 
> please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin


Do I understand you are saying that you have a problem with battery drain on a Rom that you built?


----------



## synchron

If I had to take a wild guess, I would think he was referring to the 5/12/2013 build of CM9 which was the last nightly. But there's a new nightly 07/14 now released after his post.


----------



## upp1tyn3gr0

Worked like a charm. Thanks for posting this topic and the ridiculously easy to follow guide.


----------



## Colchiro

Even tho I replaced my battery less than a year ago and it isn't used much, it ran dead after a week of being neglected while I was on vacation.

Charged it again and was down to 40% after 6 days turned off. This is similar, maybe worse, than the events that led me to replace the battery in the first place.

Lacking any other option, I charged it to 100%, then flashed the A6 controller again and turned it off. One day later it's still 100%. Guess I'll give it a couple days and power it on again.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Even tho I replaced my battery less than a year ago and it isn't used much, it ran dead after a week of being neglected while I was on vacation.
> 
> Charged it again and was down to 40% after 6 days turned off. This is similar, maybe worse, than the events that led me to replace the battery in the first place.
> 
> Lacking any other option, I charged it to 100%, then flashed the A6 controller again and turned it off. One day later it's still 100%. Guess I'll give it a couple days and power it on again.


That is pretty strange for a device that it turned off!


----------



## Colchiro

Yup, and the exact same issue I had before. I put up with that for about a month before replacing the battery.


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> Yup, and the exact same issue I had before. I put up with that for about a month before replacing the battery.


 it sounds like the a6 board itself is bad.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

It was good for at least 6-9 months.


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> It was good for at least 6-9 months.


 I think its not regulating the voltage right. What kinda temp readings u getting? Have a recent battery log?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## tuxing

My touchpad have a peculiar problem - Both in android and webos ,keeping the wifi on leads to huge battery drain about -1750ma and the touchpad heats up a lot on the top part of the back with wifi on.My battery drain is 500-750 ma on both android and webos with wifi off.Keeping the wifi on, without even connecting to a wireless network also results in huge battery drain as described above.

Tried several things as below but none helped.
Acme uninstall and clean acme install - solved no wifi issue in cm10.1 but no change in wifi battery drain
Reset webos ,touch pad wifi fix patch etc
a6 firmware update
Have Asus rt-n16 router - tried changing dtim , beacon interval etc
Reset the router
Update router to latest Asus firmware of 7-7-13
Changing router channels etc

AND later tried following without benefit as per nevertell's advice at xda
 acmeuninstall
secure reset and WebOS Doctor restore
acmeinstall

have been using BMW and dr.battery to monitor battery drainage.


----------



## sitlet

Hey all, have a bit of a problem. I was running the CM9 alpha for almost a year with no problems. About a month ago, I got around to flashing the last nightly of CM9, I believe it was dated 5-12. I don't want CM10 yet as I need flash video to work. Anyway, before I flashed that rom, I did the firmware fix, and it seemed to work great for a few days. Then I flashed the newer CM9, waited about a week, and then did the fix again, just to make sure the rom flash didn't affect it. When the TP is on, I'm getting pretty good drain in sleep, about 15-30ma, which is good enough for me. However, now when I turn the TP completely off, I am losing about 10% per day. I always charge it completely after using and before turning off. Before this fix, I left it off for almost a week, and it didn't lose a single percent. This is a big issue for me, as I often leave it off for a week at a time if I'm traveling. Anyone got any suggestions? Should I do it again? Also, I did method 1, if that matters.


----------



## Colchiro

It's been 3 or 4 days since I flashed my A6 and my TP has been turned off. Powered it on today and battery was still 100%. I used it until it dropped to 97%, easily 30 minutes or more so if any one has the same issue as me (battery quickly loses % while powered off), try flashing the A6 chip.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Interestingly, I have had the 18-20 ma drain in sleep for a couple of weeks. Previous to that I have had the nice low 4ma drain since going with the 4/18./13 JC Sullins Rom. I finally got around to flashing A6 and it went to the normal 4ma in sleep. Now a handful of days later I am back at 18-20 ma in sleep. Seems something I am running is fouling up the A6 firmware....I will try flashing it again and see what happens. I will try to track app usage to see when it happens if it goes back up again. Anyone had this issue?


----------



## nevertells

lippy lipkowski said:


> Interestingly, I have had the 18-20 ma drain in sleep for a couple of weeks. Previous to that I have had the nice low 4ma drain since going with the 4/18./13 JC Sullins Rom. I finally got around to flashing A6 and it went to the normal 4ma in sleep. Now a handful of days later I am back at 18-20 ma in sleep. Seems something I am running is fouling up the A6 firmware....I will try flashing it again and see what happens. I will try to track app usage to see when it happens if it goes back up again. Anyone had this issue?


You might want to just let it settle for a few days. I have found that on good days, I get low battery drain and on other days I get the higher drain like you. A few days later, it goes back to the low drain again. I have not been able to pin it down to a particular app or something I do. Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> You might want to just let it settle for a few days. I have found that on good days, I get low battery drain and on other days I get the higher drain like you. A few days later, it goes back to the low drain again. I have not been able to pin it down to a particular app or something I do. Good luck figuring it out.


I reflashed the A6 the day after the previous post. It seems to be holding this time. it also is showing me lower drain than I have seen before. My usual suite of apps consists of firefox and K9 mail and Terminal emu Battery monitor widget with the current stats window up....cool tool, often times netflix is running as well. I was seeing the nominal to be 4-5 previously but after this last flash I see more 4's than ever. Like only 1 or 2 instances of anything other than 4 on each page. I am also seeing quite a few 3's now as well whereas I had never seen that previously. Before this flash when it went to 19-21 ma as nominal, it NEVER showed me 4 or 5 much less a 3. Always 19-21. Is that what you see when you see it off the low drain mode? Or do you just see lots of spikes and 6's and 7's? Because like I mentioned in the first post I made about this, I had fantastic low power draw and fabulous stability since I dropped 4/18 on it untill about two weeks before my first post on this thread. I let it go for a couple of weeks that way to see if it snapped back to low draw action on it's own, but the day I made the first post, I had had enough of the rapid discharge at the 20ma idle draw, so I flashed it again. Not sure what made it flip back to 20ma, but so far so good for now. I find it absolutely astounding that this device can keep a gig of ram refreshed with a bunch of apps loaded and do it with 3-5 ma. Rock on JC! Thanks to all the devs. If you have spare cash donate. These people deserve props!


----------



## Colchiro

Colchiro said:


> It's been 3 or 4 days since I flashed my A6 and my TP has been turned off. Powered it on today and battery was still 100%. I used it until it dropped to 97%, easily 30 minutes or more so if any one has the same issue as me (battery quickly loses % while powered off), try flashing the A6 chip.


Fired that puppy up last night for the first time and still 100%.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Fired that puppy up last night for the first time and still 100%.


Yeah!!!


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Interesting. Nevertells was right. There is positively a moodiness about the idle characteristics of the HP Touchpad After I flashed the A4 Ithis second time, I had good solid -4ma even with a bunch of apps left running. Occasional 8's and 9's and bursts between 20-30 ma on occasion (like one or two every 20-30 minutes. But then after this 2nd flash I saw again what I just described in the preceeding scentence. Same deal. Then I saw nasty idle power draw after charging it to 100 pecent again.ranging from 25-100 ma and then I accidentally left it connected to a site on remote desktop (Acces to Go) and it sucked 113-140 steady at that. I accidentally put it on the inductive charger upside down last night and I found it at 67 percent this morning and saw it was drawing 100+ ma all night. I flipped it and walked away from it and left it to charge. Took it off the charger around 12 with it at 100 percent. Cleared all the recent apps. Left it sitting around and was checking it out periodically throughout the day. I have the time to sample set to 2 minutes. I am seeing lots of -4's but mostly -3 now. I think this might be a dynamic thing that needs a bit of time to adjust. I think I jumped the gun when I saw the bad idle current draw on the previous A4 flash that I worte of initially here a few days ago. I think if I had drained it a bit and fully charged it and cleared the apps like I did today, it might not have needed a reflash after all. So that is my two cents, but just take it with the notation that the reason I flashed the A4 to begine with, was because I had had a period of WEEKS where the idle current draw was 19-23 even with all recent apps cleared. I didn't fix it for that period of weeks because I was just too damned busy and I use the thing too often doing my consulting haunts I visit, so i didn't want to rock the boat. So it was absolutely needing the flash initially and there is positively a circumstance that brigns about needing to flash the A4 or deal with 20 ma idle current draw perpetually. Sill not sure what brings that condition on. I will be watching this closely. Perhaps I can shed some light on it. Would be interestingly to be able to find out conclusively what it was doing it so it could be coded out of an otherwise close to perfect rom! YOU GO DEVS!!!!! OOOOOOOHHHHHRRRRRAAAHHHH!


----------



## Colchiro

Any apps you opened that access online data or has a wakelock will increase your battery draw.

Sometimes all that's needed is a reboot to clear any open apps.


----------



## nevertells

Just to avoid any questions from the noobs, it's A6.


----------



## Colchiro

Geez, I called it B29 just once last week.... No need to jump all over me...


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Can you say "Enola Gay"? That is what B29 means to me......]8^)

/me ducks

8P


----------



## Colchiro

Just had my wife's (retired) Touchpad run completely dead after being fully charged a couple weeks ago. I had just wiped both sides, getting ready to sell it. So I signed into the webOS side (good to know that still works after wiping) and flashed the A6 chip. It was losing >5% overnight without even being powered on. I wish there was a way to maintain this chip from the Android side at power-up. Strange I'd have the same problem from two devices and even stranger that I'm the only one noticing it. Maybe you guys use your TP's too much. Mine sit idle for 5-7 days while I play with other toys, usually my laptop but occasionally my Asus Infiinity, which has a dock.

BTW, I had to turn back the clock to install the webOS store update, which shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## mkoi5

Unfortunately, I've had no success in flashing my A6 firmware and I think it is because something in my WebOS setup has become corrupted.

I am able to connect my Touchpad to multiple computers via USB whether I am running WebOS or CM, i.e., I can see the Touchpad as a USB drive in WebOS and as a media device in CM.

I was able to use Novacom properly in the past, but I haven't had cause to use it in more than a year.

I just tried using Novacom to flash my A6 firmware. I tried it from a Windows 7 box and then from an XP box. I got the same problem on both computers. In both cases, after putting my Touchpad in WebOS into Developer Mode, connecting it to the computers (first the Win 7, then the XP), and running Novaterm.bat to launch Novacom, I try the "Connect" option in the Novacam terminal window. Novacom seems to recognize the Touchpad, since it gives a popup with a long alphanumeric string representing the Touchpad, and if I run Novacom without the Touchpad connected I do not get the popup with a long alphanumeric string (when the Touchpad is not connected, Novacom says it is unable to find a device). When I click "OK", the Novacom terminal application does not connect. It shows "Trying" in the terminal application status bar, but it never completes the connection, it just hangs at "Trying". I have gotten the same error from running Novacom on both the Win 7 box and the XP box.

My guess is that something in my WebOS setup has become corrupted. I rarely use WebOS, but I do have some Preware patches installed in WebOS, such as the Hulu patch.

The Win XP Java and Novacom installs were fresh, and I rebooted the computer several times. The Win 7 computer had Java and Novacom on it from before, and I did update Java, reinstall Novacom, reboot multiple times, etc.

I also installed WebOSQuickInstall on both the Win 7 and the Win XP boxes, and tried using WebOSQuickInstall to connect to the Touchpad. I have never set a password for my Touchpad's Development Mode, and I can get into Development Mode on the Touchpad find without being prompted for a password. Nevertheless, when I put my Touchpad into Development Mode, connect it to the computers by USB, and run WebOSQuickInstall, I get prompted by WebOSQuickInstall for a DevMode password. I have tried leaving the password blank, and I have tried the Touchpad code for getting into Development Mode (webos20090606), but WebOSQuickInstall rejects me each time.

Has anyone seen these problems before? Can anyone recommend possible solutions?

Thank you very much. I appreciate all responses.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mkoi5 said:


> Unfortunately, I've had no success in flashing my A6 firmware and I think it is because something in my WebOS setup has become corrupted.
> 
> I am able to connect my Touchpad to multiple computers via USB whether I am running WebOS or CM, i.e., I can see the Touchpad as a USB drive in WebOS and as a media device in CM.
> 
> I was able to use Novacom properly in the past, but I haven't had cause to use it in more than a year.
> 
> I just tried using Novacom to flash my A6 firmware. I tried it from a Windows 7 box and then from an XP box. I got the same problem on both computers. In both cases, after putting my Touchpad in WebOS into Developer Mode, connecting it to the computers (first the Win 7, then the XP), and running Novaterm.bat to launch Novacom, I try the "Connect" option in the Novacam terminal window. Novacom seems to recognize the Touchpad, since it gives a popup with a long alphanumeric string representing the Touchpad, and if I run Novacom without the Touchpad connected I do not get the popup with a long alphanumeric string (when the Touchpad is not connected, Novacom says it is unable to find a device). When I click "OK", the Novacom terminal application does not connect. It shows "Trying" in the terminal application status bar, but it never completes the connection, it just hangs at "Trying". I have gotten the same error from running Novacom on both the Win 7 box and the XP box.
> 
> My guess is that something in my WebOS setup has become corrupted. I rarely use WebOS, but I do have some Preware patches installed in WebOS, such as the Hulu patch.
> 
> The Win XP Java and Novacom installs were fresh, and I rebooted the computer several times. The Win 7 computer had Java and Novacom on it from before, and I did update Java, reinstall Novacom, reboot multiple times, etc.
> 
> I also installed WebOSQuickInstall on both the Win 7 and the Win XP boxes, and tried using WebOSQuickInstall to connect to the Touchpad. I have never set a password for my Touchpad's Development Mode, and I can get into Development Mode on the Touchpad find without being prompted for a password. Nevertheless, when I put my Touchpad into Development Mode, connect it to the computers by USB, and run WebOSQuickInstall, I get prompted by WebOSQuickInstall for a DevMode password. I have tried leaving the password blank, and I have tried the Touchpad code for getting into Development Mode (webos20090606), but WebOSQuickInstall rejects me each time.
> 
> Has anyone seen these problems before? Can anyone recommend possible solutions?
> 
> Thank you very much. I appreciate all responses.


Hello, Have you tried using another USB cable yet? The cable is cheap and often breaks with time and use. I have already replaced mine with one from an old blackberry. I would try this first and see if that's the problem :grin:


----------



## mkoi5

Thanks for the quick reply.

I used two different USB cables with the two different computers (the Win 7 and the Win XP computers), so I don't think it is the cables. Also, both cables work properly for connecting the Touchpad to the computers in both WebOS (as external drive) and CM (media device). I can move files between the computers and the Touchpad using both USB cables when the Touchpad is connected.


----------



## nevertells

mkoi5 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I used two different USB cables with the two different computers (the Win 7 and the Win XP computers), so I don't think it is the cables. Also, both cables work properly for connecting the Touchpad to the computers in both WebOS (as external drive) and CM (media device). I can move files between the computers and the Touchpad using both USB cables when the Touchpad is connected.


I don't understand when you say this, "In both cases, after putting my Touchpad in WebOS into Developer Mode". One only puts their TouchPad in Developer mode once. After that, it stays in Developer mode. Please explain what you are doing.

It sounds like from what you are saying that you already have Preware installed. If that is the case, you should be able to install Wterm(Method 2) and use that to flash the A6 firmware without having to connect to your PC.

The alternative would be to do a full secure reset and see if that fixes the problem of your TouchPad and PC not connecting. If that does not help, then WebOS Doctor is your last resort. Be sure you uninstall Android via ACMEUninstaller before trying the Doctor.


----------



## mkoi5

nevertells said:


> I don't understand when you say this, "In both cases, after putting my Touchpad in WebOS into Developer Mode". One only puts their TouchPad in Developer mode once. After that, it stays in Developer mode. Please explain what you are doing.


Thank you for taking the time to reply. I appreciate it.

I think you may have misread my original post, and that may have caused your confusion.

I wrote:

"I tried it from a Windows 7 box and then from an XP box. I got the same problem on both computers. In both cases, after putting my Touchpad in WebOS into Developer Mode, connecting it to the computers (first the Win 7, then the XP), and running Novaterm.bat to launch Novacom, I try the "Connect" option in the Novacam terminal window. "

I think that makes it clear that I tried doing the same thing on a Windows 7 box and a Windows XP box, and I got the same problem when I tried establishing Novaterm sessions from both computers ("both computers" and "both cases" in my original posting). I didn't write anything about putting a Touchpad into DevMode twice, and I wouldn't know what that would mean (putting a Touchpad into DevMode twice) anyway.

What I have seen over the past two days is that WebOS can become unstable on the margins (meaning that certain ancillary or non-critical functionality gets corrupted or otherwise fouled up) if one installs various patches and applications from Preware or other sources (nothing surprising with this, since any rooted device that a user makes changes to, or a desktop one has admin privileges to and makes changes to, can become unstable over time).

I was eventually able to get Novacom to connect, although after I ended that Novacom terminal session, I was unable to reestablish a Novacom terminal session. What I did was create a WebOS Developer Mode password on the Touchpad, was able to make a WebOSQuickInstall connection by entering the Developer Mode password.

Before creating the password, WebOSQuickInstall kept asking for the DevMode password even though I had never created one; I created a password in the hope that it would then be usable in getting WebOSQuickInstall to connect; WebOSQuickinstall finally did connect, and then I was able to get a Novacom terminal session going as well, but when I tried a few minutes later to establish a new WebOSQuickInstall session, that failed, and I also failed to get a new Novacom terminal session established.

It seems one type of instability in WebOS DeveloperMode and how Novacom and WebOSQuickInstall interface is that sometimes Novacom and WebOSQuickInstall need a DevMode password to be entered even if one has not been established. For what its worth, even though I created a DevMode password, after rebooting the Touchpad and trying to enter DevMode again I did not need to enter a DevMode password, so it seems the DevMode password is not always persistent once it has been created, most likely because the WebOS installation has become slightly corrupted.

I hope this is helpful to some other users. If anyone has any ideas or recommendations, I'd appreciate them. If I learn anything more, I will post an update.

As a final point was able to flash the A6 firmware, and I have no need right now to do anything else right now with Novacom (and I do have Preware installed as well), and I am unlikely to need Novacom in the near future, but I'd still like to resolve this Novacom problem without having to do a WebOS erase, since at some point down the road I may need to use Novacom again.

Thank you.


----------



## Dryphter

Hey all - not sure I have the right forum, so I apologize if this is too far off topic :emoji_u1f603:

Anyway, after trying everything I can think of and find online about reviving a dead TP (including the TPdebrick process) I am wondering if anyone knows about hardware issues, other than battery, that make the TP die. For example: any reports of the USB charging board inside the TP being the issue vs the battery?

I am guessing that most likely scenario is my battery is completely fried and a new one is probably the fix to bring my TP to life again. But thought I would ask.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Dryphter said:


> Hey all - not sure I have the right forum, so I apologize if this is too far off topic :emoji_u1f603:
> 
> Anyway, after trying everything I can think of and find online about reviving a dead TP (including the TPdebrick process) I am wondering if anyone knows about hardware issues, other than battery, that make the TP die. For example: any reports of the USB charging board inside the TP being the issue vs the battery?
> 
> I am guessing that most likely scenario is my battery is completely fried and a new one is probably the fix to bring my TP to life again. But thought I would ask.


Don't overlook the low tech solutions. The USB power cable and charger are known to fail rather frequently. I had to replace my original cable once it stopped charging the tablet. It can take over a day for it to charge if its totally empty. So try another USB cable if you have one around and check the barrel charger to make sure it is screwed in securely.


----------



## Colchiro

Maybe this will help with charging issues. I picked up two, and just ordered 10 more for stocking stuffers.

You guys might be interested in this bargain ($5.99 w/ free shipping to U.S.): USB-AV USB Power Current Voltage Tester - Translucent Blue + Silver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Colchiro

BTW, they come from China so plan on them taking several weeks.


----------



## Fletch

Does anyone have a copy (or know where to find) the 64 bit .deb file for novacom? The download links on https://developer.palm.com/index.php?id=1585&option=com_content&view=article are dead.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Fletch said:


> Does anyone have a copy (or know where to find) the 64 bit .deb file for novacom? The download links on https://developer.palm.com/index.php?id=1585&option=com_content&view=article are dead.


Sure here is the universal installer link https://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/downloads/list


----------



## Fletch

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sure here is the universal installer link https://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/downloads/list


Hmm, that seems to work, thanks! I didn't expect it to because I thought it just downloaded from that same broken link I was using.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Fletch said:


> Hmm, that seems to work, thanks! I didn't expect it to because I thought it just downloaded from that same broken link I was using.


Hey NP, I should note that HP is ending all support for the TouchPad and it doesn't surprise me that their links no longer work. You should get prepared for the end of support before all the links die and the servers go offline. Watch this video to get started.


----------



## Fletch

Yeah, the installer gets the deb from

https://cdn.downloads.palm.com/sdkdownloads/3.0.0.643/sdkBinaries/palm-novacom_1.0.76_amd64.deb
which is still alive. I guess I better save a copy of this one...


----------



## hi-phile

Is there anyway to manually flash the A6 FW on a dead TP? I keep getting stuck using TPDebrick004 after the files have transferred, Resetting, and at the Waiting for fastboot...


----------



## nevertells

hi-phile said:


> Is there anyway to manually flash the A6 FW on a dead TP? I keep getting stuck using TPDebrick004 after the files have transferred, Resetting, and at the Waiting for fastboot...


You kind of answered your own question. If you had read the OP of this thread, you would know how to flash the A6 and that means a working TouchPad.

It's my understanding that at some point during the debrick process, the A6 gets flashed. So, you are going to have to figure out how to get the process to run, otherwise, you are dead in the water.


----------



## Colchiro

+1. There's no reason to flash the A6 if it won't boot.


----------



## MrPuddington

I would just like to add that this issue seems to be a lot worse with cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip than with any other ROM I have tried. In fact I never encountered the issue before testing this ROM. I am considering to move off to another ROM, and I am just not sure whether I want to try CM10.2/CM10.3, or go back to a stable CM10 with bluetooth.

Concerning the HP situation - although they are one of the leading PC manufacturers, they seem to be unable to understand the market for embedded devices. The tablets are all custom designed to be as difficult to service as possible, and at the same time HP refuses to offer decent service (they can if they want to, their professional laptop service is quite good). I am afraid this is true for the TouchPad and for any other gadget from HP. Keep this in mind when buying.


----------



## nevertells

MrPuddington said:


> I would just like to add that this issue seems to be a lot worse with cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip than with any other ROM I have tried. In fact I never encountered the issue before testing this ROM. I am considering to move off to another ROM, and I am just not sure whether I want to try CM10.2/CM10.3, or go back to a stable CM10 with bluetooth.
> 
> Concerning the HP situation - although they are one of the leading PC manufacturers, they seem to be unable to understand the market for embedded devices. The tablets are all custom designed to be as difficult to service as possible, and at the same time HP refuses to offer decent service (they can if they want to, their professional laptop service is quite good). I am afraid this is true for the TouchPad and for any other gadget from HP. Keep this in mind when buying.


 If you are speaking of battery drain, I am currently running two TP's with 0808 on them and neither has a battery drain issue. I agree with your thinking, returning to a stable CM10 that gives you good battery performance would be my advice. There does not seem to be a pattern in why certain users have certain issues on their TouchPad while others do not. Use what works for you is the best approach.

My personal opinion of HP is they have one of the worst track records of any PC manufacturers I am aware of. Poor management, poor device support and the list goes on. I don't think the PC world would shudder much if HP were to fail. The one smart thing they have made IMHO is their printers. Every time one changes an ink cartridge, a new print head is installed as well. The other printer manufacturers should follow suit.


----------



## shinobi380

I have a HPTP and when I plug it in, it will show the battery symbol for awhile and then it shows the android lockscreen and it says 0% battery, it doesn't stay that way very long before the battery symbol is back. I've left it to charge for 4 days and it just keeps saying 0% and every time I unlock it and browse, it just turns off within seconds.

I have tried holding the power and home button for 30 seconds, i am not sure what is suppose to happen, cuz i really see nothing happen at all other then it may turn off and back on but it still shows the charging battery symbol.

I originally put android on it in late 2012. and it has been like this ever since.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

If it shows that it is trying to charge on the lock screen u may have a bad battery. Are you able to boot to webos and charge? 
(You are using the correct 2 amp HP Touchpad barrel charger right?).

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

Be sure that the charger and it's USB cable are not bad too. Test on something else or borrow a friends TouchPad charger and USB cable. HP USB cables are notorious for going bad even if one pampers them.


----------



## shinobi380

i tried using a friend's HPTP charger and i get the same business. I do not know how to get it to boot to webOS since it constantly shows battery charging


----------



## nevertells

If it is showing the battery charging, leave it alone for at least 24 hours.


----------



## shinobi380

its been like this for 4 days going on 5


----------



## nevertells

Then it may very well be as Grimm suggests that you have a bad battery.


----------



## Semma2

I tried the firmware flash thing, but I'm not convinced that it is the best solution to the battery drain issue. I think JCScullins ran into the exact same issue that lots of us have previously researched over in the WebOSForums, and his solution of reflashing the firmware to fix it temporarily is random - we found several other things that also fix it temporarily, some of them less complex and risky. I don't think any of us have correctly guessed what the actual source of the problem is.

The easiest solution I found is to switch from charging on the Touchstone to charging via USB for one cycle. That also stops the high battery drain equally effectively. But as noted, it eventually comes back. The firmware flash may also be effective, but I think it's unnecessarily risky.


----------



## nevertells

Semma2 said:


> I tried the firmware flash thing, but I'm not convinced that it is the best solution to the battery drain issue. I think JCScullins ran into the exact same issue that lots of us have previously researched over in the WebOSForums, and his solution of reflashing the firmware to fix it temporarily is random - we found several other things that also fix it temporarily, some of them less complex and risky. I don't think any of us have correctly guessed what the actual source of the problem is.
> 
> The easiest solution I found is to switch from charging on the Touchstone to charging via USB for one cycle. That also stops the high battery drain equally effectively. But as noted, it eventually comes back. The firmware flash may also be effective, but I think it's unnecessarily risky.


Well then, how is it that I only charge my TouchPad on the wall charger. I have J.C.'s snapshot/VPN CM10.1 installed and up until last week was seeing 4mA battery drain while asleep. All of a sudden, I started getting consistent 33 to 40mA drain. I flashed the firmware and am now back to consistent 4mA drain.

If J.C. Sullins thinks that flashing the A6 firmware helps, then I'm thinking he is as close to an expert on this we have and would tend to go with that.

Please explain why you think flashing the A6 firmware is risky. It's built right into HP's playbook, ie. it happens every time WebOS Doctor is run.


----------



## Semma2

Read JC SCullins explanation - he doesn't know what causes the problem either. The firmware flash is just an accidental solution he found. I'm not disputing that it works, I'm just saying that several other random things work too - temporarily.

The reason why I don't think a firmware flash is the best option is that you are always taking an extra risk that something will go wrong when you flash firmware. You never want to do it more often than you have to. The hardware is only good for a limited number of reflash cycles, but I don't think we're likely to get anywhere close to that limit. I'm more worried about a simple random glitch while flashing that ends up bricking the device.


----------



## nevertells

What explanation?

What about his comments I quoted in the OP is this thread? Sure sounds like to me that he knows exactly what causes the problem and when he flashed the a6 firmware it fixed his battery drain issue.

The only time I flash a6 firmware is when I see the battery drain is higher than it should be. And I think you're over stating the glitch risk. Flash memory has thousands of write cycles available before it becomes a problem. And the only time I would recommend flashing the a6 firmware, is when somebody sees they're battery drain becoming higher than it should be. I've done it only maybe twice since JC suggested this idea back in March of last year. Since that time I have not heard anyone complain that while flashing a6 firmware, a glitch bricked their TouchPad, but many have mentioned that it did cure their battery drain issues.

You mentioned when you started this discussion that "we found several other things that also fix it temporarily". Who is we? And what are these other fixes that you found?

You're easy fix of moving from charging on the touchstone to charging via USB ie.the wall pack, may be great for some people but probably no more than 10 percent of touchpad owners own a touchstone. How many times have you cured your battery drain issue by doing this?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Semma2 said:


> Read JC SCullins explanation - he doesn't know what causes the problem either.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49150250&postcount=2461
Dr.Marble shared an Irc post that looks like there was a solution found.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semma2

According to the OP, this is what JCSullins said:

"I've been developing/testing the low battery drain for several weeks now with minimum drain as mentioned elsewhere. Then, a few days ago, all of sudden, it wouldn't drop below 18-22mA. After checking several things, I decided to check in webOS. Same thing in webOS.
So, on a hunch, I decided to reflash the A6 firmware (see tpdebrick-v004 thread).
Back to normal now.
My explanation: The A6 firmware is a bit flakey and reflashing it's firmware resets some of it's non-volatile memory to a known-good state."

That sounds like a random experiment followed by hazarding a guess as to why it might have worked


----------



## nevertells

Hazarding a guess, really. You are talking about the top developer for Android on the TouchPad. I would call that logical troubleshooting and deducing a solution. That is what someone who knows what they are doing would do.

So I had a look at the link you provided and read the thread from beginning to the end. What was being discussed there has absolutely nothing to do with the discussion in this thread. You and several others were trying to figure out why your battery was draining while your TouchPads were turned off. The discussion here has to do with excessive battery drain while the TouchPad is asleep. So we are discussing apples here and you are trying to inject an oranges explanation.

And neither was the use of flashing a6 firmware mentioned in that thread as a possible solution for the issue of battery drain while the TP is turned off. And just to add to that discussion, I have two 32gb TouchPads and I can leave both turned of for weeks and they will still have 100% charge when turned back on. I also know a user who had that problem and after replacing the battery, the probem was gone. I seem to remember him saying that even trying the a6 flash did not help that issue.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49150250&postcount=2461
> Dr.Marble shared an Irc post that looks like there was a solution found.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Wish he would have said what the solution was. Don't suppose you could inquire what it was?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello HP Touchpad Users Great News! Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox can now take care of flashing the A6 Firmware much more easily than previous methods could.

Get it from either of these instructional threads and don't forget to thank Jcsullins for his continued support of the HP TouchPad.

*Touchpad Toolbox Main Thread By Jcsullins*

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way" (DM and Non-DM)*






*Video Timecode:*


Spoiler



Data Media Q & A (What's the TP Toolbox?) @ 1:30

What is a data media [email protected] 2:38

What are the Advantages/Changes for Data Media Builds? @ 4:14

How can I go back to my old setup? @ 5:15

How can I check my current Android version and System Partition size? @ 5:40

1)Getting started, Requirements and Preparation: @ 6:07

2)(Optional)Time to Choose the Fate of WebOS: @ 7:40

3)Enter webOS recovery mode and connect the Touchpad to your PC with the USB cable: @ 12:36

4)Download, extract and run the latest version of Jcsullins Touchpad Toolbox on your PC: @ 13:52

5)Using the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android: @ 15:05

Extra uses for the Touchpad Toolbox: @ 22:55

Future development and limitations: @ 24:46

Troubleshooting: @ 25:43


----------



## woifi

hi guys,

I recently installed the cm11 build of jcsullins (11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin) on my touchpad (was running a cm9 build before). while the battery was never great, I really have issues with the drain now - it's around -170 to -180mA constantly.

It seems like the touchpad never goes into sleep and stays awake all the time. I reflashed the A6 firmware using TPtoolbox today, but this did not seem to change anything.

any ideas?

thank you,

woifi

EDIT: I just saw that there are newer builds available, i.e. cm-11-20140913-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin. I will try that one.


----------



## nevertells

woifi said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I recently installed the cm11 build of jcsullins (11-20140625-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin) on my touchpad (was running a cm9 build before). while the battery was never great, I really have issues with the drain now - it's around -170 to -180mA constantly.
> 
> It seems like the touchpad never goes into sleep and stays awake all the time. I reflashed the A6 firmware using TPtoolbox today, but this did not seem to change anything.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> thank you,
> 
> woifi
> 
> EDIT: I just saw that there are newer builds available, i.e. cm-11-20140913-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin. I will try that one.


FYI, my battery usage runs around -6 to -9mA.

It would be helpful when you post asking for help that you include as much detail on how and what you installed.

NT


----------



## king12yan

I just install the 11/25/2014 jcsullens 4.4.4 rom I wiped webos off using the toolbox and I have noticed that I have also have higher drain. I cant seem to get it lower then the 180's that is much higher then the 6-20 mA range. I installed a few apps I had before with titanium back up but other then that its pretty bare. I tried the A6 firmware but have not seen any change. I use the v40 toolbox. Any suggestions? Maybe I missed something thing I should have tweaked.


----------



## nevertells

king12yan said:


> I just install the 11/25/2014 jcsullens 4.4.4 rom I wiped webos off using the toolbox and I have noticed that I have also have higher drain. I cant seem to get it lower then the 180's that is much higher then the 6-20 mA range. I installed a few apps I had before with titanium back up but other then that its pretty bare. I tried the A6 firmware but have not seen any change. I use the v40 toolbox. Any suggestions? Maybe I missed something thing I should have tweaked.


Before you get too entrenched in the 11/25 build, try installing Sullin's 10/15 snapshot. I suggest that you start clean by running the complete data reset again and skip installing Gapps at first. You can easily flash that via recovery. Do not install any apps either. Test it for a few hours and if it appears stable, flash Gapps and immediately install Battery Monitor Widget. Allow BMW to accumulate several hours of data and see how the drain is now. If it is where it should be then try installing some of your apps, one at a time. If you see no appreciable increase in drain, install the next and test again. If at some point you see the drain spike, you will have a pretty good idea which app is the culprit. Like I have mentioned previously, I am running 10/15 and battery drain is -6 to -10mA. I have more apps installed than I care to admit. Also make sure keep WiFi turned on during sleep is set to never and WiFi optimization is unchecked.

You can also try setting location services to "save battery". In fact, you could try all of this before reverting back to 10/15 and if it does not help then go back.

Good luck, NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New video guide for flashing the A6 with Jcsullins TPtoolbox :grin:

*Extra uses for the Touchpad Toolbox:*

*Reflash A6 Firmware:*






[ROM GUIDE]How to install Android 5.0.x & 4.4.x with Jcsullins TPtoolbox "The Super Easy Way"

*The Problem:*
HP Touchpad developer Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there's a problem with our HP Touchpas A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both Android and WebOS. As a result the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced. If your battery drain seems to be much higher on average, then flash the A6 Firmware to bring it back down. Users experiencing sudden drops in battery life should run this as well.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. I would recommend reflashing it ever few months to maintain good battery health. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
-To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history, click the heading at the top "%/h" to change it to "mA".
-You can now monitor the history and compare it to the information in my rom guide.


----------



## andersgv

king12yan said:


> I just install the 11/25/2014 jcsullens 4.4.4 rom I wiped webos off using the toolbox and I have noticed that I have also have higher drain. I cant seem to get it lower then the 180's that is much higher then the 6-20 mA range. I installed a few apps I had before with titanium back up but other then that its pretty bare. I tried the A6 firmware but have not seen any change. I use the v40 toolbox. Any suggestions? Maybe I missed something thing I should have tweaked.


I had a similar issue. I found that when I charged on the touchstone, once I removed the tablet and let it sleep, I would get the 180 mA battery drain. If I plugged it in to the wall charger cord, even for just a few seconds, it would now sleep at 6-8 ma. Don't know if you use the touchstone or not. Just my experience.


----------



## synchron

If anyone on their touchpads are consistently seeing drains above -150mA and are touchstone owners, both the 11/25 and 1/13 jcsullin's ROMs fixes this. I can vouch for this as I had 10/15, saw the problem a few times usually due to placing my TP on the touchstone not exactly center at night time, then seeing my TP below 40% the next morning. With this scenario, the A6 firmware flash will not fix this. 11/25 ROM fixed the problem but I kept getting bad performance issues so I went back to 10/15 ROM and witnessed another few bad battery drains. Then recently, I installed 1/13 ROM and problem went away again. So far, so good with the latest ROM which is a keeper.

The root cause for this is a kernel wakelock dubbed 'msm-utg'. Search on google and this is an Android issue that has been around a long time, not just the HP TP. I think we're very fortunate to have Mr. Sullins address this issue finally in the 11/25 ROM and since it is quite annoying, this is what is keeping me from trying other ROMs out like Pacman. The day I move on to Lollipop is the day when JCSullins releases it! Kudos!


----------



## golfnut22

12 hours later, in standby, still at 100%. Mine was dead, ran the tpdebrick process which flashes A6, then installed the KitKat noted in this forum while keeping webos. I have turned off wifi and location services. Great job!


----------



## middle_road

(OK lets dust this on off and add a bit to it...)

FWIW: Another reason to perform the A6 flash every so often.

Had one of my tablets acting up on the Touchstone. It was getting way too warm while charging compared to the others.

No problems with up time just getting warm.

Fired up v42 of the TPTB and performed the A6 flash, twice for giggles with a reboot in between.

It is now much cooler while charging.

I had repaired a friend's TP awhile back where they had left it on the TStone for a very long time without using it.

Tablet was DOA. The battery had swelled up to twice it normal size. No leakage luckily. But the case did not come apart very well.

_D.


----------

